# ID Please help me IDENTIFY this Michael Kors



## louislover

I'm sorry I don't have a photo, but it featured in the new magazine ads. I first found it in Elle magazine (the issue with Sarah Jessica Parker on the cover). It is a yellow hand-held bag with gold hardware. From what I remember, it is very structured and retro-ish. 

I've checked the MK website, but see nothing. Does anyone know what this bag is called, price, anything?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I don't know what it is from your description but Zappos, Saks, NM, BG, and Nordstrom all carry MK bags online. Maybe you will spot it there.


----------



## louislover

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

If it's the same one I'm thinking of... the croc version is $13,000 - no name indicated (in August Bazaar, page 147). I lurve it, hope there will be regular leather version.


----------



## louislover

WOW! $13K is too much for me to spend (I am a starving Uni student afterall)... Hope there is a leather version for under $2K, but probably not!


----------



## jealousguy86

I bought this MK bag from a Consignment store. Please help me identify


----------



## jealousguy86

bump


----------



## Juicy_Luhv

I've had this in my closet for awhile and just pulled it out and can not remember the style name, does anyone know? I've searched google images and can't find one like it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## SugarDream

Hello! I'm new to the forum and am hoping to get some help identifying this Michael Kors bag. I'm pretty sure it's the Hamilton in the luggage color, but I can't tell if the hardware is silver or gold. Also, I don't know if it's the tote, satchel or something else...?? It doesn't look as small as the satchel, but not as big as the tote, so I'm confused. I'd really like to find this same exact bag. Thanks for any help. Pics are below...
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...379862166_113940341961437_429109_848977_n.jpg

or (the bigger version) if you have Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=429109&id=113940341961437&fbid=168266379862166

http://yfrog.com/mz4yzmj


----------



## Luv2Shop1

That's the Hamilton Chain / Large (not the satchel and not the weekender)...

Here's the link to Nordstrom with the picture of the style--in a different color:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3033820?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1173


----------



## SugarDream

Thanks! Do you know where I could buy the same bag/ same color? I never saw this style before, so I'm glad I asked.  Also, I assume it only comes in silver hardware, but the one in the pictures almost looks gold to me. It's hard to tell.



Luv2Shop1 said:


> That's the Hamilton Chain / Large (not the satchel and not the weekender)...
> 
> Here's the link to Nordstrom with the picture of the style--in a different color:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3033820?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1173


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Macy's had it in the color you are looking for...it's called Luggage...also, if you buy from Macy's keep in mind that they have a Friends & Family sale starting Dec. 1st...25% off the $298 list price...some stores are pre-selling the sale this weekend...

http://www.macys.com/catalog/produc...inkshareID=neQRQBqOKtQ-zmRXZkrtBSy5H5lSk72m6g


----------



## SugarDream

Thanks! And thanks for the info about the sale, too. I'll definitely wait until then.


----------



## Black Elite

Hi ladies and gents,

I love my Michael Kors brand bags, but I must say, I rarely visit these threads. Anyways, I have a few MK bags, and never bothered to really "get to know" them. Hopefully, ya'll don't already have a thread for this, I tried to find something!

But if any of your know, could you please help me identify any of these bags?

1. Red patent (my fave of them all)
2. Brown monogram, I guess?
3. little monogram with braided handle
4. Golden with Michael Kors written on the hardware

Thanks in advance!!

btw, sorry for the terrible blackberry quality photos!


----------



## crissy11

I wish I could help you identify those, but I can't be much help there, sorry.

But I wanted to say they are GORGEOUS bags, I haven't even seen most of those before and they are stunning!!

Enjoy your bags and I hope someone can help you figure out what they are.


----------



## megcurry

I think the red patent is a Desert Satchel.  And the gold bag might be from the Joplin collection.  

The others are some sort of signature bags, but I don't know their names.

Meg


----------



## Black Elite

crissy11 said:


> I wish I could help you identify those, but I can't be much help there, sorry.
> 
> But I wanted to say they are GORGEOUS bags, I haven't even seen most of those before and they are stunning!!
> 
> Enjoy your bags and I hope someone can help you figure out what they are.



Thanks! The little brown one with the braided handle is old, I'm just not sure how old exactly. I know the brand was founded before I was born, and this bag USED to be my mother's, but I sort of doubt the bag is older than I am! I can't find the name of it anywhere! The other brown one I bought about a year ago in an outlet



megcurry said:


> I think the red patent is a Desert Satchel.  And the gold bag might be from the Joplin collection.
> 
> The others are some sort of signature bags, but I don't know their names.
> 
> Meg



Thanks!! It is indeed the large desert satchel after I ran a search. I was hoping I could find it around in any other fun colors. Did a search on the Joplin line. That looks pretty close, though nothing exact. I'm not overly familiar with the brand, so I never really paid attention to the names when I originally got them. Love em tho!


----------



## Black Elite

Hello again, MK professionals! Could you please help me again in identifying this MK bag that I am absolutely in love with. It's quite delicious leather, black with gold hardware, and with lots of great pockets!

Thanks!!!


----------



## megcurry

Based on the gold hardware, I think that the gold bag in the original post is a Joplin.

Enjoy!
Meg


----------



## codegirl

Black Elite said:


> Hello again, MK professionals! Could you please help me again in identifying this MK bag that I am absolutely in love with. It's quite delicious leather, black with gold hardware, and with lots of great pockets!
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
This looks to be a Layton Shoulder Bag.  HTH!


----------



## Black Elite

codegirl said:


> This looks to be a Layton Shoulder Bag.  HTH!



yay! I knew I could always count on ya'll! I always like to know the names of my bags, but sometimes when I go into a store and see something I simply must have, I buy impulsively without knowing anything about it, lol. 

 Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## VancouverChic

Hi Everyone,

I am stuck.  This MK's bag is at Costco this week - it looks like a nubuck bag, the color is as the photograph a dusky blue.  My husband said it is a very large bag.  He did not notice if there is a shoulder strap for it either.  I have researched images for MK's bags going back to Spring 2008 and cannot find it this bag.

I appreciate everyones help!

Thanks,
Joanne


----------



## crissy11

I'm so sorry that I can't help identify this bag, but just wanted to say it looks gorgeous to me. I love that greyish-blue and the leather looks TDF even behind glass. Are you considering it??


----------



## VancouverChic

Hi Crissy,
It looks pretty gorgeous to me too!  I love the soft blue color also.  I am considering it.  I have three Michael Kors bags already, and I have lost count on how many of his shoes.  My husband spotted the bag at Costco ... oh well I guess I will have to check it out.  *he will just have to pull my arm on this one lol lol*

I am wondering if it is possible this is a runway bag going back a few years?  For Fall/Winter 2012 this color or style of bag is not in "his look".  Whatever it seems a fantastic bag!

Joanne


----------



## ceceloves

Can someone please tell me the style number of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

That's the outlet version of the Hamilton...


----------



## reddawn515

Yes, this is an outlet bag.


----------



## ceceloves

Thank you for your help!!  I just purchased it and can't wait to receive it.


----------



## tokyo47

Can someone identify this MK bag that I saw in a magazine awhile ago. I think it's from the Astor line last year but I'm not 100% sure..I think it's calf hair or something similar....has anyone seen it around or know the style name of it? TIA


----------



## lakeshow

That ad is from fall/winter 08 so the bag is a bit old now...I don't know the style name...There was a bag called Kenton in Michael Michael Kors that had some lace up detail and braided straps but the leopard came with brown trim, I don't think ever with black. Then there was this satchel which got a less than glowing review from purseblog lol. Good luck!


----------



## patriot511

From the lace detailing on the sides, it looks like a bag from their Astor Grommet Satchel line. I believe it was called the Astor Grommet Cheetah Print Satchel. I remember absolutely loving it when I was it IRL in the boutique. I hope you fnd it because she's a beauty.


----------



## tokyo47

patriot511 said:


> From the lace detailing on the sides, it looks like a bag from their Astor Grommet Satchel line. I believe it was called the Astor Grommet Cheetah Print Satchel. I remember absolutely loving it when I was it IRL in the boutique. I hope you fnd it because she's a beauty.


 
thanks for your response...the name was right on and when I googled it, the purse came up at NM...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod78200155&parentId=

Although it's no longer available, perhaps I'll find a gently carried one on ebay


----------



## patriot511

tokyo47 said:


> thanks for your response...the name was right on and when I googled it, the purse came up at NM...
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod78200155&parentId=
> 
> Although it's no longer available, perhaps I'll find a gently carried one on ebay


 I'm glad I was able to help and I hope you find one


----------



## jamidee

I'm not sure if this is an authentic purse, but I was wondering if anyone can give me the style name? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## adelaizabella

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is an authentic purse, but I was wondering if anyone can give me the style name?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I can't tell from the picture what color the base is. Purple black?


----------



## NycCyn

I saw this bag at a MK outlet, so I'm guessing it's an older model. I figured the model would be common/popular enough for me to google it at home, but I've had no luck. Please help!

Click here for picture!

TIA!


----------



## handbags4me

This looks like a "made for outlet" style.  Many of the bags at the MK outlet were made specifically to sell at the outlet, never sold in retail dept stores or MK full-price boutiques.  I could be wrong about this one, but I've never seen it before.


----------



## NycCyn

That's a good possibility but I hope not.  The outlet I saw it at isn't local.
Thank you for replying!

The link above is broken so click here!


----------



## cfca22

I was told by the SA at the MK outlet to know for sure if a bag is an outlet one or full price, you need to check the inside. The ones the say Michael kors are outlet and the one with MK is full price.


----------



## glowingface

I picked this lovely bag from Outlet in Philadelphia.
The color is Desert.






I didn't see this on their website. The bag is a bit big for me...was thinki of getting rid of it, but for that I need to know the name and other details for this bag. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Love4MK

I don't know the name but the reason you don't see it on the site is because you bought it from the outlet which usually sells older styles.  But it's a really nice bag!  Hopefully someone here will be able to recognize it for you.


----------



## uadjit

"Desert" is the name of the line. I think it's Vanilla (off white) but can't tell from the pics.

There's an eBay listing of a blue one that calls it a Desert tote http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS-LAMBSKIN-DESERT-LG-TOTE-HANDBAG-bag-/290577258738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a7c118f2


----------



## glowingface

Yes, Its a beautiful bag and very soft too. Its just a bit big for my 5 ft frame...May be if i empty the whole bag, it might slouch and give a more cool effect.

Thank you for the link. I at least know its Dessert line and Vanilla color...


----------



## qtn2x

I am absolutely in love with this MK shoulder bag but I've searched up everywhere and have not been able to find the name of the style or any place.  I hope someone on here with more knowledge of MK bags would be able to provide me the name of the bag, I would reaaaally appreciate it.  Thank you very much in advance for your help.  Sorry if the pictures are not very clear, I see it from a facebook page of a friend of a friend.


----------



## betrbagthanher

A friend of mine is selling this bag! i tried looking all over online to see what type of mk bag it is, so far no luck.. is it old?? how much was the original price?? please help! i want to make a good investment with my money! Thank you!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I have searched everywhere online and I can't find this model. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Scooch

Not sure, but I love it! I have seen this style at Boscovs. Different color but same style! I think there is a small and a large!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I found it! It's the Charlton Tote! Thanks!!


----------



## StylePassion

Hi Everyone,

I found this MK bag at TJMaxx for $179.99. It had no original MK tag on it. It's not the zip top tote, because it's got no feet on the bottom and no zip, just magnet snap top and black interior, not gold. It's medium size. I'm perplexed as to what style this bag is, because I can't find another one like it anywhere and haven't seen another one at any stores either. I was also curious as to what it normally retails for. If anyone has any idea about what style/model this bag is, I would really appreciate the help! Thanks!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Check ebay I think there are several similar bags listed. 

Looks similar to :MICHAEL KORS NEW $198 MODEL: EW SHOPPER SUPPLE BLACK LEATHER TOTE PURSE NWT /:


----------



## StylePassion

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Check ebay I think there are several similar bags listed.
> 
> Looks similar to :MICHAEL KORS NEW $198 MODEL: EW SHOPPER SUPPLE BLACK LEATHER TOTE PURSE NWT /:


Thanks!!


----------



## crazybagmo

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## lunnul

crazybagmo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> TIA!



For a moment I thought it was this one but it's not :S

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MICHA...ain-Detail-Bag-Medium-Satchels/prod139200028/

Very similar!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Please tell me the name of this bag. Thank u!!!


----------



## Ameladybug

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Please tell me the name of this bag. Thank u!!!



I'd love to find out too! It's super cute; similar to the Cole Haan "Brooke" satchel I fell in love with @ Nordies. (Don't know which came first). But love this style!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ameladybug said:
			
		

> I'd love to find out too! It's super cute; similar to the Cole Haan "Brooke" satchel I fell in love with @ Nordies. (Don't know which came first). But love this style!



My sister told me it is called the Sloan Satchel.  Someone here said it might be the Astrid.


----------



## nessie805

Can someone please help me identify this MK. 

Im searching for one but dont know the name.


----------



## PRECIOUS CARGO

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me identify this MK.
> 
> Im searching for one but dont know the name.



Looks like the Lily bag


----------



## nessie805

PRECIOUS CARGO said:
			
		

> Looks like the Lily bag



Thank you so much


----------



## oam149

I saw this Michael Kors bag at the Michael Kors store the other day and took a picture of it so I could remember it for my girlfriend. This bag is nonexistent I cant find it on the MK website and I cant find it anywhere on the net. I tried calling the store but they keep giving me the wrong bag names. I am in need of y'alls help!


----------



## BonBonz

It's an outlet-made bag called the Fulton. I saw them at the outlet tonight for $269.


----------



## Amz

Back to the top!! 


Help help help.... I'm in love with the lines of this bag, but can't find its name anywhere. Can anyone identify it for me? I'd love to have it in vanilla or luggage... or both. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cuitycoco

Please HELP me identify if this website sells genuine/authentic MK bags. Unfortunately the style I'm looking is only available on this website....

Thanks for the help.

http://www.michaelkorsbag-store.com/


----------



## Purplehearts

cuitycoco said:
			
		

> Please HELP me identify if this website sells genuine/authentic MK bags. Unfortunately the style I'm looking is only available on this website....
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> http://www.michaelkorsbag-store.com/



This website is fake. Not sure what bag you are looking for but Macy's, Dillard's, Nordstrom, Marshall's and TJ Maxx sell them. Especially now with the Christmas deals, you are bound to get a good price for one.


----------



## prityxuzee

please help me id this bag..i saw it on ebay..seller named it michael kors luggage??? but cant find it on mk website..the bag looks pretty kinda like a celine luggage.. i wonder if mk made this since cant find it on website..thanks in advance...


----------



## prityxuzee

saw this on ebay again..is this real? did Michael kors made like this one..really looks a celine luggage...but MK! TIA..


----------



## nessie805

prityxuzee said:
			
		

> saw this on ebay again..is this real? did Michael kors made like this one..really looks a celine luggage...but MK! TIA..



Im not sure of the name, but i believe i saw this once in a outlet store. I was in and out getting my e/w tote


----------



## prityxuzee

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Im not sure of the name, but i believe i saw this once in a outlet store. I was in and out getting my e/w tote



ok thanks sis.. have a great day!!! congrats on ur new artsy finally you made up ur mind


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Amz said:


> Back to the top!!
> 
> 
> Help help help.... I'm in love with the lines of this bag, but can't find its name anywhere. Can anyone identify it for me? I'd love to have it in vanilla or luggage... or both.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995837


I had this MK bag maybe 4 years ago. It was called a Shopper. I can look up the exact name if you want. I hate ow when you find something a season or two later you can't get it!


----------



## ritat

Hi there, I posted a new thread not realizing that this one existed (I'm still kind of a newbie, sorry). I was just wondering if you all know anything about this bag I just picked up at Ross? I really like it, reminds me of the Coach East/West tote, but I don't know much about MK bags. It's about 18" long and doesn't have the flat bottom or top zipper that the current jet set patent totes do on the MK website. Thanks so much!! Again, sorry for posting in the wrong place.


----------



## itsmestephyhill

I am desperately searching for this bag... I saw a woman carrying it and she had no idea what the name was....  It was a black hobo style bag with a large mk logo attaching the purse to one side of the handle strap. I can't find a picture of it anywhere but I'll know it when I see it!!! Please help!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jojon21

itsmestephyhill said:


> I am desperately searching for this bag... I saw a woman carrying it and she had no idea what the name was....  It was a black hobo style bag with a large mk logo attaching the purse to one side of the handle strap. I can't find a picture of it anywhere but I'll know it when I see it!!! Please help!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Was it this one? This is the Fulton Hobo:

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-by-Michael-Kors-Fulton-Leather-Hobo-Bag/prod12180040/


----------



## itsmestephyhill

jojon21 said:


> Was it this one? This is the Fulton Hobo:
> 
> http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-by-Michael-Kors-Fulton-Leather-Hobo-Bag/prod12180040/



It looks like that style but their was two straps on it and the mk logo was facing out... on the front and back of the bag.... not on the side like it is on the Fulton!


----------



## itsmestephyhill

jojon21 said:


> Was it this one? This is the Fulton Hobo:
> 
> http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-by-Michael-Kors-Fulton-Leather-Hobo-Bag/prod12180040/



I have changed my profile pic to a drawing of what it looks like! Hopefully that helps someone identify it for me!


----------



## elation

I love this bag, it has gorgeous soft leather, but still can't ID it.  I think I might have seen it at the outlet in black, orange, and this white.  Can anyone help me out?  

TIA!


----------



## elation

itsmestephyhill said:


> I am desperately searching for this bag... I saw a woman carrying it and she had no idea what the name was....  It was a black hobo style bag with a large mk logo attaching the purse to one side of the handle strap. I can't find a picture of it anywhere but I'll know it when I see it!!! Please help!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Was it this?

Fulton Large Leather Shoulder Tote
or
Fulton Large East West Tote


----------



## Summersault12

Alan Bilzerian by Donna Elissa Made in Italy on tag.
Soft leather but not like her normal reptilian purses.
His boutique doesn't show all his purses. did she make for him? How do I determine authentic? Snap shut hardware, stitching seem perfect. Soft leather interior. Picked up form$.50 at Thrift Store.


----------



## camilapbdea

I bought this wallet (like the maroon on 1st pic), and these two pics above are literally the only two ones I found online, one from a random blog and the other Ebay. 
I cannot find it anywhere else! Is it an old design or is it a fake?
It looks and feels legit, but since I can't find it online I got worried.


----------



## Waffle65

camilapbdea said:


> I bought this wallet (like the maroon on 1st pic), and these two pics above are literally the only two ones I found online, one from a random blog and the other Ebay.
> I cannot find it anywhere else! Is it an old design or is it a fake?
> It looks and feels legit, but since I can't find it online I got worried.



This is the Hamilton Quilt Zip-Around Continental Wallet. I just saw the maroon one at a Saks Off Fifth Ave. a few weeks ago.


----------



## camilapbdea

Waffle65 said:


> This is the Hamilton Quilt Zip-Around Continental Wallet. I just saw the maroon one at a Saks Off Fifth Ave. a few weeks ago.



Thank you!


----------



## x_tina_x

Please help me identify if this is a real michael kors bag


----------



## GGee

Went to the Micheal Kors Outlet in Glendale/Phoenix and fell in love with this Red Saffiano satchel with two handles and a zip top for $299. Asked the SA what the name was. The tag just said LG. I can't seem to find it anywhere. It was very clean looking. Kinda reminded me of a LV Alma. Any info?? Thanks.


----------



## Nadineb88

Hey just trying to find out some info on this bag as I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Internet. All help greatly appreciated


----------



## Juicy

Hi ladies,

I was just sorting out some old bags and came across this. I bought it around 2006ish I think? Anyone know what it's called?

Thanks


----------



## disco_mummy

Hi guys, I need some help. I saw a picture of this on Tumblr and want to know what kind of Michael Kors bag this is since I cannot locate it anywhere on the Internet. It looks to me like a blue tote with brown straps. Very similar to the MK Gia style straps. Please help!. BTW I attached a picture.


----------



## Caylea

Hi everyone, 

could you tell me what this MK model is called? 

Thanks so much for your help! )

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368693


----------



## Purse__addict

Hi all

I am very new to discovering MK. I have spotted two bags which I really like I was hoping some of you ladies with much more knowledge of MK than I could identify the names of the 2 bags below! Thanks


----------



## Purse__addict




----------



## Purse__addict




----------



## Waffle65

I know the second one is the Uptown Astor shoulder tote, but I'm not sure what the purple bag is called.


----------



## tazfrk

Purse__addict said:


> View attachment 2303689



I love this bag!!!!


----------



## Purse__addict

Waffle65 said:


> I know the second one is the Uptown Astor shoulder tote, but I'm not sure what the purple bag is called.


Thanks )



tazfrk said:


> I love this bag!!!!



I like that one but loooove the first one & can't find it anywhere (


----------



## tazfrk

Purse__addict said:


> Thanks )
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one but loooove the first one & can't find it anywhere (



I have seen it around but not in that color, which is gorgeous.


----------



## megcurry

Anyone think it might be an Erin?   There were two sizes though...


----------



## Waffle65

megcurry said:


> Anyone think it might be an Erin?   There were two sizes though...



Yes! It's the large North South Erin tote.


----------



## loewejess

Hi all, I found this picture via purseblog @ Instagram... I love the style of this bag in green ... Anyone knows what's the name/model/style of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Amortentia

loewejess said:


> Hi all, I found this picture via purseblog @ Instagram... I love the style of this bag in green ... Anyone knows what's the name/model/style of this bag? Thanks!



I do not know the exact name, but judging from the tassle on the handbag I believe it is a variant of the Weston shoulder bag: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003


----------



## loewejess

Amortentia said:


> I do not know the exact name, but judging from the tassle on the handbag I believe it is a variant of the Weston shoulder bag: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003



Thanks... It's almost identical ... Guess I have to wait for the palm green color... Thank u!


----------



## Purse__addict

Thanks all


----------



## CoachMaven

I don't know the names, but the second one is at the outlets. I've seen it there! Both are really beautiful bags!


----------



## Purse__addict

Thanks for this. Does anyone know if there are a any MK outlets in UK?


----------



## maisiebelle

I think there is a Michael Kors outlet at Cheshire Oaks


----------



## Hatfield1313

Hi everyone. I saw this on Pinterest and am wondering if anyone can identify. TIA! I can't get a photo to upload so hopefully this link works...

http://pinterest.com/pin/153685406007289732/


----------



## Leahaimee

I've been searching online for this bag too.  Nothing I find even resembles it...maybe it's vintage?  If I find it I'll be sure to post details here.


----------



## Amortentia

Purse__addict said:


> Thanks for this. Does anyone know if there are a any MK outlets in UK?



There is an outlet in Bicester Village, Oxfordshire.


----------



## Amortentia

loewejess said:


> Thanks... It's almost identical ... Guess I have to wait for the palm green color... Thank u!



Hello, I was browsing the MK website for new arrivals when I saw this:
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003

and as I predicted, it is part of the Weston collection!


----------



## loewejess

Thank u girl... yea... it's d weston !



Amortentia said:


> Hello, I was browsing the MK website for new arrivals when I saw this:
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003
> 
> and as I predicted, it is part of the Weston collection!


----------



## Bayou Minou

I was trying to have some self control and only bid once on this bag.

I lost it.  Now I'm sick 

Does anyone recognize it and possibly know the name of this style so I can try finding another one?

If needed, I can post the link to the completed listing for more pictures.

Thanks


----------



## megcurry

Not sure of the exact model, but those "buckles" were from the Ranger collection.  Try googling Michael Kors Ranger and look at some pics.


----------



## Bayou Minou

That should help.  I googled it and it does look like the Ranger, only those that pulled up only had two pockets.

Thanks!


----------



## Anne in Sweden

Hi everyone! I'm new here - I mostly lurk over at the Mulberry forum, but I picked up a lovely MK bag when I was last in New York. I found it at Off 5th, but didn't pay attention to what this particular style was called. And now I really want to get another one, in another color. It's perfectly sized, so soft and really comfortable!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/annehufflepuffs/12362260845


----------



## southernbelle82

I think it's a tote from the jet set line.


----------



## acm1134

I don't know the specific name, but I am assuming it is the jet set collection. Also I have seen these at TJ Maxx all the time


----------



## Anne in Sweden

It's a lot softer than the jet sets I've seen before though, but the style seems similar.
Yeah - wish I lived in the US, I'd pick up a bunch!  In Sweden, not so much.. so I guess I'll have to trawl Ebay and the likes...


----------



## idaaaaxx

Saw this on a PurseBlog during NYFW and fell in love
anyone know this model for Michael Kors? at least I believe its Michael Kors 

Thanks before hand


----------



## VajstaGurly

Correct me if I'm wrong I believe that's the Miranda tote.


----------



## jenjen1964

VajstaGurly said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong I believe that's the Miranda tote.



I think you are right, so pretty!


----------



## AuntJulie

Looks like Miranda to me too.


----------



## idaaaaxx

Thank Yous!!


----------



## isabellam

Hi y'all !!

I was out and about today and I saw a lady carrying a MK bag that I really liked, but I can't seem to figure out which one it is.

It was the vanilla MK logo PVC material.  it was a crossbody ONLY.  It didn't seem to have any other carry option.

It looked a lot like an LV Odeon MM, except that it had a chain/leather strap combo.

It looked a lot like this bag, except that it had a chain and leather strap and I think it was a bit bigger:

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...et%2Btravel%2Bmessenger%26_requestid%3D291690

can anyone help????

thanks in advance


----------



## canucksgrl

I think i know which bag your talking about . I have it, but in brown. I live in Canada, but bought mine at the Mk outlet store in the states.


----------



## isabellam

canucksgrl said:


> I think i know which bag your talking about . I have it, but in brown. I live in Canada, but bought mine at the Mk outlet store in the states.


cool!  when did you buy yours?  would you be so kind as to post a picture -that would help me a ton!


----------



## canucksgrl

I bought mine last spring. Hopefully this is the same purse you saw.


----------



## Molly0

Anyone care to help identify this bag?


----------



## girlgamerx

Hi guys,
I found a pic of a bag on the net that looks similar to a mk bag. I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me ID this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jclaybo

Ive seen alot of these bags being sold on instagram boutique pages and honestly do not know if its one specific designer that is making these because they appear to be mass produced and most like can be purchased through a site that sells handbags in large bulk quantities for small boutiques. It is MK inspired but I'm sure you can find this kind of bag anywhere online because I have seen tons of MK like Hamiltons popping up


----------



## girlgamerx

jclaybo said:


> Ive seen alot of these bags being sold on instagram boutique pages and honestly do not know if its one specific designer that is making these because they appear to be mass produced and most like can be purchased through a site that sells handbags in large bulk quantities for small boutiques. It is MK inspired but I'm sure you can find this kind of bag anywhere online because I have seen tons of MK like Hamiltons popping up


@jclaybo Thank you for answering my question. I appreciate it =) I will go look at the hamilton tomorrow


----------



## ilysukixD

http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/sale/handbags/sale-handheld-bags/30586954-myrum/68
There's many MK inspired bag, check this out, Aldo also have a similar bag.


----------



## girlgamerx

Thank you for the info. Does the Hamilton come in several sizes? I went to the mall to see it but it was very big on me.


----------



## AuntJulie

girlgamerx said:


> Thank you for the info. Does the Hamilton come in several sizes? I went to the mall to see it but it was very big on me.



They have the large north south and a much smaller east west version. 

In Europe they sell a Large east west which is in between the two aforementioned models. Here in the US, I've only seen this one sold at Saks in mandarin and navy.


----------



## Lisal80134

Please help me identify this Michael Kors Bag. I have never seen one like it before. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## espressions

Lisal80134 said:


> Please help me identify this Michael Kors Bag. I have never seen one like it before. Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593726


looks fake to me :weird:


----------



## msmsytique

girlgamerx said:


> Hi guys,
> I found a pic of a bag on the net that looks similar to a mk bag. I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me ID this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587237


Was returning a pair of shoes at ALDO and saw this bag and from the way the lock and chain look I think it's the same one. I looked online and here is the one I saw in the store. 
http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/handbags/satchels-handheld-bags/product/30586954-myrum/47


Oops...someone already shared this information. Saw it today and thought of this post


----------



## lachifa

Hi guys! 
I saw this bag in Pinterest and I want to know if it really exists.


----------



## VajstaGurly

lachifa said:


> Hi guys!
> I saw this bag in Pinterest and I want to know if it really exists.



I believe that bag is a replica... never seen that style before ...


----------



## Euromutt86

lachifa said:


> Hi guys!
> I saw this bag on Pinterest and I wanted to know if it really exists.


 I have done some extensive research on that bag. It's a fake. I couldn't believe that!


----------



## lachifa

Euromutt86 said:


> I have done some extensive research on that bag. It's a fake. I couldn't believe that!




That's what I thought too but I wanted to be sure


----------



## LVbarbie

lachifa said:


> Hi guys!
> I saw this bag in Pinterest and I want to know if it really exists.


Fake!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Anyone know which bag tbis is?? Looks similar to sophie but it's not!


----------



## daintdoll

AuntJulie said:


> They have the large north south and a much smaller east west version.
> 
> In Europe they sell a Large east west which is in between the two aforementioned models. Here in the US, I've only seen this one sold at Saks in mandarin and navy.



Hmmm...interesting! I never knew that!


----------



## AuntJulie

daintdoll said:


> Hmmm...interesting! I never knew that!



And I recently saw the palm green large east west Hamilton at Overstock.com too.


----------



## Affsy

Hi There!
I bought this bag off eBay already.
I've taken the pics
I can't seem to find another bag like it  anywhere.
It's very soft real leather.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Please could someone tell me if it's a genuine.
Many Thanks


----------



## Affsy

Hi, me again.
Please could someone let me know if this is a genuine. Again bought on eBay and I have taken the pics...









Many Thanks


----------



## Affsy

Please could someone also take a look at this zip around wallet and advise real or fake.
Also bought on eBay and I have taken the pics....








I don't think MK wallet shave serial numbers or tags? If they do I can't find one.

Many Thanks


----------



## GinnyLL

This bag is on pinterest. HELP!!!! The lady at MK at Macys could no remember the name but did say it is a real one...


LINK:media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e4/ed/97/e4ed97146903d53683f90a708aa78f27.jpg


----------



## lachifa

I just saw this two bags in Pinterest and I was wondering if they are authentic or not. I have the feeling the black one is, but not sure at all. Both are pretty though


----------



## Scrock

I don't have a pic but hopefully someone can help me anyway. The purse I saw was a vanilla logo satchel with a gold lock on the front. It zipped all the way across and has a pocket on the back. It looks very similar to the Hamilton but with a zipper and an outside pocket. 

Please help


----------



## Miss Krys

lachifa said:


> I just saw this two bags in Pinterest and I was wondering if they are authentic or not. I have the feeling the black one is, but not sure at all. Both are pretty though


Sorry, but I can tell you at first glance that the bag in the first pic is a counterfeit...and a poorly crafted one at that  As for the second bag and wallet may I recommend that you post the pic under the "Authenticate This" thread. There is a lot of ladies who know their MK bags and would be more than happy to help point you in the right direction.


----------



## cc111

Hi, can someone please help me identify the name of the purse in this auction? Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...734?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cea993be


----------



## Onetex

Hi

Im newbie. Can you help me to identify my bag is ORI or FAKE

Thanks 

http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg1_zps9559297f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg2_zps7a5c8fa6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg3_zpse896dffa.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg4_zpsc79fea7b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Miss Krys

Onetex said:


> Hi
> 
> Im newbie. Can you help me to identify my bag is ORI or FAKE
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg1_zps9559297f.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg2_zps7a5c8fa6.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg3_zpse896dffa.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/Onetex/media/imagejpg4_zpsc79fea7b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Head on over to the "Authenticate this" thread and the ladies there will be more than happy to help you. There are a few who specialize in Selma and can weed out the authentic from the super fakes


----------



## Onetex

Im sorry, but thanks


----------



## whateve

Please help me identify this bag. Do you know the name, when it was made, what other colors it came in and how big it is? thanks!


----------



## Miss Krys

whateve said:


> Please help me identify this bag. Do you know the name, when it was made, what other colors it came in and how big it is? thanks!


This looks like an Astor Braided Grommet satchel that was released either in 2010 or 2011...I can't remember which. It's not an overly large bag...roughly the same size as a MK Marina or Gathered Tote and came in a silvery/pearl, vanilla, and I think there was an electric blue and marigold colour along with black and luggage...


----------



## whateve

Miss Krys said:


> This looks like an Astor Braided Grommet satchel that was released either in 2010 or 2011...I can't remember which. It's not an overly large bag...roughly the same size as a MK Marina or Gathered Tote and came in a silvery/pearl, vanilla, and I think there was an electric blue and marigold colour along with black and luggage...


Thank you so much! It's gorgeous! A name might help me find one.


----------



## oluchika

lachifa said:


> I just saw this two bags in Pinterest and I was wondering if they are authentic or not. I have the feeling the black one is, but not sure at all. Both are pretty though



 I believe the black bag is the large Essex satchel. Saw them on sale in Dillards back in july.


----------



## Miss Krys

whateve said:


> Thank you so much! It's gorgeous! A name might help me find one.


Most welcome and good luck hunting


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Hi all,

Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this MK tote? And what season it might be; anyone seen these for sale recently....? TIA!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Never seen this before but I like it. The leather looks scrumptious!!!!


----------



## rodeoluxury

Help me identify this bag.  I think its a rehearsal bag but im not sure.  ive never seen it in this color combo.   any ideas?


----------



## badam

Hello
tell me about MK dust bags, there are few different styles which one is authentic


----------



## Miss Krys

badam said:


> Hello
> tell me about MK dust bags, there are few different styles which one is authentic


MK dustbags have changed over the years, so there is more than one authentic style. If you have a dust bag you're concerned about then head over to the "Authenticate this" thread with a picture and the ladies there will be able to help


----------



## Miss Krys

rodeoluxury said:


> Help me identify this bag.  I think its a rehearsal bag but im not sure.  ive never seen it in this color combo.   any ideas?


This IS a Rehearsal, and if I remember correctly came in brown/tan, cream, black, teal/black, teal/blue, and teal/tan. If you are planning on buying this bag used, take a look at the selling price (when new these bags cost almost $3000) and/or head over to the "Authenticate this" thread where the ladies can give you their opinions


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> Please help me identify this bag. Do you know the name, when it was made, what other colors it came in and how big it is? thanks!



It's definitely the Braided Grommet Astor.  I have it in black.  It's not overly large.  A larger version was made & I wish I had gotten that one instead.  This was my first MK purchase.


----------



## jeep317

Miss Krys said:


> This IS a Rehearsal, and if I remember correctly came in brown/tan, cream, black, teal/black, teal/blue, and teal/tan. If you are planning on buying this bag used, take a look at the selling price (when new these bags cost almost $3000) and/or head over to the "Authenticate this" thread where the ladies can give you their opinions



And purple...I have one.


----------



## jenn805

Does anyone know the name of this mk bag? 









Thanks


----------



## accessorygirl2

Astor. From his very first handbag collection.


----------



## jenn805

accessorygirl2 said:


> Astor. From his very first handbag collection.



Thank u


----------



## unistella

Hi can someone help me identify this bag? does it actually exists in the MK line? I cant seem to find it on the MK website or thru Google Images. Has anyone seen this bag sold before? Is it new? Name? Price?

https://plus.google.com/photos/113375686353300269675/albums/6089218095003042721

Lol y cant i attach pics like the others. How am I suppose to get URL image links lol. had to upload these pics to my google photos drive.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Affsy said:


> Hi There!
> I bought this bag off eBay already.
> I've taken the pics
> I can't seem to find another bag like it  anywhere.
> It's very soft real leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668057
> View attachment 2668058
> View attachment 2668064
> View attachment 2668067
> View attachment 2668068
> View attachment 2668069
> View attachment 2668070
> 
> 
> Please could someone tell me if it's a genuine.
> Many Thanks


I know it's old and if I am bad for answering, please smack my hand! lol! I think it is good to name all that we can so we have this all on record! This is an excellent and very useful thread and some of you have answered questions about certain styles I was wondering about. 
SO, just for the record, I must tell this lady, your bag is authentic and it is from the Woodside Collection. It is so soft because it is made of lamb leather. It is called the MK Woodside Satchel. Hope you didn't return it because it is authentic and very nice quality. Is also a vintage bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

error


----------



## CinthiaZ

unistella said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this bag? does it actually exists in the MK line? I cant seem to find it on the MK website or thru Google Images. Has anyone seen this bag sold before? Is it new? Name? Price?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/113375686353300269675/albums/6089218095003042721
> 
> Lol y cant i attach pics like the others. How am I suppose to get URL image links lol. had to upload these pics to my google photos drive.


Just for the record, and we already Identified this in the authenticate this thread, but that is a dreadful fake and has no style name at all. That interior is typically seen on most counterfeits.


----------



## CinthiaZ

x_tina_x said:


> Please help me identify if this is a real michael kors bag


For the record, that bag is a fake. Not sure what it is trying to duplicate, but there is that dreadful lining again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

louislover said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a photo, but it featured in the new magazine ads. I first found it in Elle magazine (the issue with Sarah Jessica Parker on the cover). It is a yellow hand-held bag with gold hardware. From what I remember, it is very structured and retro-ish.
> 
> I've checked the MK website, but see nothing. Does anyone know what this bag is called, price, anything?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


This thread is a great idea! I think this is one we should have pinned to the top. It would give us a style name 'library' that we could go to when needed. We could all post pics of bags we have and are familiar with, so that they are in our 'library'. We could start with older vintage bags we are familiar with and then build it up to date? Would this be possible?? What do you think?


----------



## Thandie

Hello

I stumbled upon this bag on Instagram. Is this MK?


----------



## Thandie

Another pic


----------



## ubo22

Thandie said:


> Hello
> 
> I stumbled upon this bag on Instagram. Is this MK?


 


Thandie said:


> Another pic


 
Yes, it's MK.  That's the top zip Hamilton tote.  Finfun posted some pictures comparing this bag to the Hamilton Traveler in this thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...l#post27571064

 and ilysukixD discusses this bag in the Hamilton Traveler thread here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...l#post27533285


----------



## Thandie

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it's MK.  That's the top zip Hamilton tote.  Finfun posted some pictures comparing this bag to the Hamilton Traveler in this thread...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...l#post27571064
> 
> and ilysukixD discusses this bag in the Hamilton Traveler thread here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...l#post27533285



Thanks so much for the information!

It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thandie said:


> Hello
> 
> I stumbled upon this bag on Instagram. Is this MK?


You should post this in the 'authenticate this Michael Kors Thread'. Oh, sorry, I just saw it was deemed as authentic already. I hadn't seen the other thread..

I came here hoping others would help to report this hideous fake on ebay. I reported it twice and eBay won't take it down. Perhaps with more reports we can save somebody from getting stuck with this awful thing!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121514622163?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Erynies

hi Ladies,

anyone knows the name of this bag? i can't seem to find it anywhere other than this site...perhaps its exclusive???

thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Erynies said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> anyone knows the name of this bag? i can't seem to find it anywhere other than this site...perhaps its exclusive???
> 
> thank you!


Hi, That is known as the 'Audrey Satchel'.  I am concerned about the web it is on. I hope someone else knows more about it, if it is legit or not. You can do a google search to compare pricing etc. No it is not exclusive. There are many of them in different colors on eBay. Good Luck!


----------



## Erynies

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi, That is known as the 'Audrey Satchel'.  I am concerned about the web it is on. I hope someone else knows more about it, if it is legit or not. You can do a google search to compare pricing etc. No it is not exclusive. There are many of them in different colors on eBay. Good Luck!


Hi CinthiaZ,

thank you very much for your reply.
Outnet.com is an affiliate of net-a-porter.com so i am pretty sure it's a safe bet


----------



## CinthiaZ

Erynies said:


> Hi CinthiaZ,
> 
> thank you very much for your reply.
> Outnet.com is an affiliate of net-a-porter.com so i am pretty sure it's a safe bet


Good to know.Thanks! I will have to check them out. That is a good price for that bag!


----------



## Sharonpan

PHP:
	



Help me identify, I have a mk with crystal large studs all over front with
Croc embossed leather has Silver toned hardware


----------



## Sharonpan

Here's the inside


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does anyone know the style name of this colorblock bag?


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name of this colorblock bag?


Nevermind, sorry. Forgot to post pic but I figured it out anyway. Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sharonpan said:


> Here's the inside


I am not familiar with that style of bag , but that MK label doesn't look right to me. Are you sure that bag is authentic?


----------



## Priscillavdberg

Hi! Im new here, so hope this picture works! I bought the Selma in the back on sale, but I would like to know what type of Selma it is, because it looks different from the normal Selma large. Does anyone know? Thanks!!


----------



## ubo22

Priscillavdberg said:


> Hi! Im new here, so hope this picture works! I bought the Selma in the back on sale, but I would like to know what type of Selma it is, because it looks different from the normal Selma large. Does anyone know? Thanks!!


That looks like the older N/S Selma tote.


----------



## Sharonpan

Ok thanks, I thought it was off, good thing I only traded an old
Dooney for it... And my sister wants it so nothing lost.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good Morning Ladies. I found this MK bag at my local consignment store. I am wondering if anyone knows what it is called? The only one similar to it with these knots on it,  is the Roslyn Tote, but this is much different as it is a zipper top satchel, rather than a tote and it is extremely extra large. Measures 14 in tall x 17 length and is 6 inches in depth. Feels like lamb skin  because it is super soft. I am certain it is lamb because I own a couple of lamb skin MK bags. 
Is a very slouchy bag and has 4 metal feet on the bottom. I googled it and found one and they were calling it a baby bag? Honestly, it is so large it could be a suitcase! The date code tag says Made in China B-1005. I am not concerned about authenticity. It is definitely authentic. I just can't find it anywhere! None on ebay. 
Does anybody recognize this bag? Do you think it is in the MK Roslyn family?


----------



## tmboudre

Its called the Zuma Satchel.

Tammy~


----------



## CinthiaZ

crissy11 said:


> I wish I could help you identify those, but I can't be much help there, sorry.
> 
> But I wanted to say they are GORGEOUS bags, I haven't even seen most of those before and they are stunning!!
> 
> Enjoy your bags and I hope someone can help you figure out what they are.


Hi, I know the first red one is called  the MK 'Desert' bag.  The last one is called a 'Joplin' bag. All of your bags are vintage. I recognize them because I am vintage! lol!  I will see if I can find the other two signature bags. Give me a minute.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tmboudre said:


> Its called the Zuma Satchel.
> 
> Tammy~


The black one???  My bag? I'm so confused, somebody moved my post to this thread and now I am all miscombobulated!! lol!!  The Zuma Satchel is in reply to me right?? I hope? I love to know what it is. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tmboudre said:


> Its called the Zuma Satchel.
> 
> Tammy~


OK, I see you are answering me. THANK YOU! It was driving me crazy!  Mine is twice the size however than the Zumas I looked up. I guess they would come in small , medium and large, just like all the others. Thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Black Elite said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> 
> I love my Michael Kors brand bags, but I must say, I rarely visit these threads. Anyways, I have a few MK bags, and never bothered to really "get to know" them. Hopefully, ya'll don't already have a thread for this, I tried to find something!
> 
> But if any of your know, could you please help me identify any of these bags?
> 
> 1. Red patent (my fave of them all)
> 2. Brown monogram, I guess?
> 3. little monogram with braided handle
> 4. Golden with Michael Kors written on the hardware
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> btw, sorry for the terrible blackberry quality photos!


Well, since we dug this thread out of the closet to move my question, might as well identify some of these while we're at it.  Your first red one is called a Desert bag.  The last one is a Joplin. All four are vintage bags. Not sure about the two in the middle.are called, but also vintage.


----------



## CinthiaZ

whateve said:


> Please help me identify this bag. Do you know the name, when it was made, what other colors it came in and how big it is? thanks!


This is the MK Edie tote. You can google it to see many more, just like it. It comes in many colors, black, brown, vanilla, luggage, silver and gold metallic. python and many more.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Affsy said:


> Hi There!
> I bought this bag off eBay already.
> I've taken the pics
> I can't seem to find another bag like it  anywhere.
> It's very soft real leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668057
> View attachment 2668058
> View attachment 2668064
> View attachment 2668067
> View attachment 2668068
> View attachment 2668069
> View attachment 2668070
> 
> 
> Please could someone tell me if it's a genuine.
> Many Thanks


I know this is late in coming, but just to identify it,  this an authentic lamb leather 'Woodside Satchel'. Hard to find because it is is vintage, although they can still be found new once in awhile, very rarely.


----------



## CinthiaZ

GinnyLL said:


> This bag is on pinterest. HELP!!!! The lady at MK at Macys could no remember the name but did say it is a real one...
> 
> 
> LINK:media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e4/ed/97/e4ed97146903d53683f90a708aa78f27.jpg


This is the MK ' Naomi Satchel'  in Goat leather! I have one in black and I love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Juicy_Luhv said:


> I've had this in my closet for awhile and just pulled it out and can not remember the style name, does anyone know? I've searched google images and can't find one like it. Thanks so much!!


This is a vintage, 'Joplin Studded Satchel'


----------



## CinthiaZ

betrbagthanher said:


> A friend of mine is selling this bag! i tried looking all over online to see what type of mk bag it is, so far no luck.. is it old?? how much was the original price?? please help! i want to make a good investment with my money! Thank you!


Late answer but good for reference, yes this is an older vintage bag,from the late 80's. Not sure of the style name, but would list it as a ' Michael Kors black leather flap handbag ' Can't tell if it's a shoulder bag because photo is incomplete.   retailed around 298.00 new. Would generate about 75 -100 in today's market.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Amz said:


> Back to the top!!
> 
> 
> Help help help.... I'm in love with the lines of this bag, but can't find its name anywhere. Can anyone identify it for me? I'd love to have it in vanilla or luggage... or both.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995837


This is the Beverly tote in moc Croc. I just bought my girlfriend Beverly one in black and she loves it! Retailed for 398.00!!  I got Bev ;s for only 100.00 on ebay!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lisal80134 said:


> Please help me identify this Michael Kors Bag. I have never seen one like it before. Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593726


This is a vintage bag.  It is totally authentic. When ever you see the 'MK' plate on the front like that with the four little studs around it, and just the initials, you can be sure it's a vintage bag. They don't use the initial plate anymore. I am sure this has the thick white tweed lining in it as well.

It is a vintage 'Michael Kors Grommet Satchel' . It was actually a pretty snazzy bag in its day and probably ran for 298.00, which was a lot of mula back then.

Since no one is familiar with it because it is an older style ( like me! lol!) , many think these are fake but they are totally authentic vintage bags. It is from the mid 80s. many of the Woodside bags and other MK collections, have that same MK initial plate on the front and can be often found on the sides of a bag, as well. You can still get many of them new, in the MK outlet stores. These are collectibles and one day will be worth something, and still are to those who are looking for them. 

Might be a good idea to start a vintage thread! Hmmm.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilovethespeedy said:


> Anyone know which bag tbis is?? Looks similar to sophie but it's not!


It has some of the lines of a Celine bag, combined with a Sutton! lol ! I'm fairly certain without seeing the interior, that it is not a genuine Michael Kors. The zipper is a dead giveaway and so is the stitching, and that outer pocket is very sloppy. After decades of collecting, I have never seen this style bag before. Quite sure it doesn't have a style name. Sorry.


----------



## tmboudre

CinthiaZ said:


> The black one???  My bag? I'm so confused, somebody moved my post to this thread and now I am all miscombobulated!! lol!!  The Zuma Satchel is in reply to me right?? I hope? I love to know what it is. Thanks!



Yes, the black one.  Its a Zuma Satchel.  ~Tammy


----------



## tmboudre

rodeoluxury said:


> Help me identify this bag.  I think its a rehearsal bag but im not sure.  ive never seen it in this color combo.   any ideas?



It is a Rehearsal bag.  I am with you on the color combo, I am curious, so I am going to try and find one.  If I come across this particular color design I will let you know.

Tammy~


----------



## tmboudre

tmboudre said:


> It is a Rehearsal bag.  I am with you on the color combo, I am curious, so I am going to try and find one.  If I come across this particular color design I will let you know.
> 
> Tammy~



Ok I found it.  

Michael Kors Blue Green Turquoise Marine & Brown Python Hobo Rehearsal Bag Aqua.


----------



## waxx

Is this old or new pls
?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

This is the Cynthia tote.  It comes in black,  dark dune and navy. All with ghw. This looks like the medium version.


----------



## CinthiaZ

WoW!  I just found out this Zuma I just aquired for under 100.00, originally retailed for 998.00!!  It is really neat because in converts in size. I love when I make sores like this!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> WoW!  I just found out this Zuma I just aquired for under 100.00, originally retailed for 998.00!!  It is really neat because in converts in size. I love when I make sores like this!



I missed something.....pics please!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I missed something.....pics please!!


It's kind of ugly really! lol!  Not sure why it retailed so high. Maybe because it is convertible and is made of lamb leather. I am going to sell it because it's not for me, but someone else might like it.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> It's kind of ugly really! lol!  Not sure why it retailed so high. Maybe because it is convertible and is made of lamb leather. I am going to sell it because it's not for me, but someone else might like it.



Looks like it would hold a lot.  What year was this style from?  Lambskin is wonderful leather & softens with age.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Looks like it would hold a lot.  What year was this style from?  Lambskin is wonderful leather & softens with age.


It's HUGE! 14 tall x 17 and 6 inches from to front back. It shrinks down to 10 x 12! I think it would be perfect for traveling. It is about 6 years old and yes, it is VERY soft! I just think it's ugly! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> It's HUGE! 14 tall x 17 and 6 inches from to front back. It shrinks down to 10 x 12! I think it would be perfect for traveling. It is about 6 years old and yes, it is VERY soft! I just think it's ugly! lol!



I'm not crazy about the knots.  I guess it's something you have to see in person.  LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I'm not crazy about the knots.  I guess it's something you have to see in person.  LOL


No, even in person it doesn't look good trust me. I really can't figure out why it retailed so high.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> No, even in person it doesn't look good trust me. I really can't figure out why it retailed so high.



 I believe you are correct!!


----------



## tmboudre

cdtracing said:


> I missed something.....pics please!!



Great score.....!  I did notice the retail on the Zuma   aka MK Knotted bag.  I am sure you will find Zuma bag lovers out there...

Tammy~


----------



## tmboudre

CinthiaZ said:


> WoW!  I just found out this Zuma I just aquired for under 100.00, originally retailed for 998.00!!  It is really neat because in converts in size. I love when I make sores like this!


Great score.....!  I did notice the retail on the Zuma   aka MK Knotted bag.  I am sure you will find Zuma bag lovers out there...

Tammy~


----------



## CinthiaZ

tmboudre said:


> Great score.....!  I did notice the retail on the Zuma   aka MK Knotted bag.  I am sure you will find Zuma bag lovers out there...
> 
> Tammy~


I hope so. There is something for everyone, right?


----------



## melbo

What purse is this and how much does it usually retail for. It's local and I'm debating of its worth it before I start the process of authenticating. Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> What purse is this and how much does it usually retail for. It's local and I'm debating of its worth it before I start the process of authenticating. Thank you!


This is the Lilly Python Tote. $375.00


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> This is the Lilly Python Tote. $375.00



Thank you! Now I have a name to go with the picture. &#128077;


----------



## magdalinka

Hello fellow TPFers. Please help me identify this Python embossed bag. Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

magdalinka said:


> Hello fellow TPFers. Please help me identify this Python embossed bag. Thanks
> View attachment 2895394


I don't believe there is any particular style name / line for that bag. It would simply be called a  

'Michael Kors Python Embossed Leather Small Satchel'.  Depending on the measurements, it might even be a 'wristlet.'  rather than a satchel.


----------



## magdalinka

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't believe there is any particular style name / line for that bag. It would simply be called a
> 
> 'Michael Kors Python Embossed Leather Small Satchel'.  Depending on the measurements, it might even be a 'wristlet.'  rather than a satchel.


Thank you very much. It seemed like most MK bags have names, so I was curious.


----------



## CinthiaZ

magdalinka said:


> Thank you very much. It seemed like most MK bags have names, so I was curious.


They do have many collections' with style names, such as the Hamilton Collection, and so on. They also have many other bags they put out that are not part of any certain collection.


----------



## ara020

Hi,
My first post here. 
found this hobo at my MIL and she wants to rid of this. Before selling I need to know the model etc. Have been searching to no avail. I am pretty sure the body is leather but not sure about the handle /strap. It has squeaking sound in motion since it intertwine with chain. Or perhaps because it is never use?

Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

ara020 said:


> Hi,
> My first post here.
> found this hobo at my MIL and she wants to rid of this. Before selling I need to know the model etc. Have been searching to no avail. I am pretty sure the body is leather but not sure about the handle /strap. It has squeaking sound in motion since it intertwine with chain. Or perhaps because it is never use?
> 
> Thank you


This bag looks very similar to a Michael Kors 'Tristan' bag. Could you pleas post pic of the interior, showing the heat stamp / label and the lining? I would also like to see a pic of the 'made in country ' tag. The Tristan is highly counterfeited so it would be good to make sure this is genuine. But please post the pics over on the authenticity thread as we have three very good authenticators there. Make sure you look at the number of posts from the user id, when accepting 'opinions' on evalustions. Thank you.


----------



## ara020

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag looks very similar to a Michael Kors 'Tristan' bag. Could you pleas post pic of the interior, showing the heat stamp / label and the lining? I would also like to see a pic of the 'made in country ' tag. The Tristan is highly counterfeited so it would be good to make sure this is genuine. But please post the pics over on the authenticity thread as we have three very good authenticators there. Make sure you look at the number of posts from the user id, when accepting 'opinions' on evalustions. Thank you.



Thank you. I have posted additional photos in the authentication thread


----------



## CinthiaZ

ara020 said:


> Thank you. I have posted additional photos in the authentication thread


Hi, I replied on the authenticity thread and yes it is authentic. I have seen this bag before on ebay but I can't remember the style name. Hopefully someone else here has one and can chime in, if not, I would just list it as a 'Michael Kors Black Leather Hobo Bag Tote Chain Strap. '  Those would be the main words most would use in a search, especially buyers that love chain straps, I know because I am one of them! lol! And I always put the word 'chain' in my searches. But hopefully someone will come along with the style name soon! Good luck!


----------



## ara020

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi, I replied on the authenticity thread and yes it is authentic. I have seen this bag before on ebay but I can't remember the style name. Hopefully someone else here has one and can chime in, if not, I would just list it as a 'Michael Kors Black Leather Hobo Bag Tote Chain Strap. '  Those would be the main words most would use in a search, especially buyers that love chain straps, I know because I am one of them! lol! And I always put the word 'chain' in my searches. But hopefully someone will come along with the style name soon! Good luck!


Thank you for your help and suggestions. I will wait should anyone could recall the style name.


----------



## melbo

This purse is listed as a Selma, but the magnet is throwing me off. What is the name of this bag?


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> This purse is listed as a Selma, but the magnet is throwing me off. What is the name of this bag?


The bag is authentic, but I don't think it is a Selma. The seller probably didn't know what else to call it and found the Selma to be the closest thing it compared to. I don't know what line it is from, other than a Saffiano Leather Cross Body Tote. It may not be from any particular collection at all and may just be a Saffiano Cross body tote.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic, but I don't think it is a Selma. The seller probably didn't know what else to call it and found the Selma to be the closest thing it compared to. I don't know what line it is from, other than a Saffiano Leather Cross Body Tote. It may not be from any particular collection at all and may just be a Saffiano Cross body tote.



Do you have any idea of how much they go for? I don't see these that often and I'm trying to help her sell this for a fair price. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Do you have any idea of how much they go for? I don't see these that often and I'm trying to help her sell this for a fair price. Thank you


It depends on the size of it. If it is a medium or smaller crossbady bag, NEW they generally retail under 300.00. ( between 150 and 198.00) The larger totes retail NEW for over 300 dollars, usually around 360.00 or so and can often be found on sale for less. So if it is a smaller tote in really good used condition, 150.00 would be  a fair price. If it is a larger tote you could go anywhere between 175.00 and 225.00, since it is used.Just my opinion, but I do sell these MK bags every week so I have a pretty good idea.  Hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> This purse is listed as a Selma, but the magnet is throwing me off. What is the name of this bag?


If it has a snap on each side (can't see from your photos), then it looks like a Sutton.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> This purse is listed as a Selma, but the magnet is throwing me off. What is the name of this bag?


This might be from the Jet Set collection? It is not quite shaped right but I have seen jet Sets with that extra  zipper compartment. on the one side, there.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> If it has a snap on each side (can't see from your photos), then it looks like a Sutton.



This is true, it does look like it has the snaps, at least on one side. She said it's a large. Not sure if that would help. It's get a very straight side. She said she got it for $378


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> If it has a snap on each side (can't see from your photos), then it looks like a Sutton.


Yes, that zipper compartment is on the Suttons too. And this is actually more the shape of a Sutton. COuld be a small Sutton cross body tote. COmparing it to the size of her hand, it appears to be a smaller bag, but pictures can be deceiving, I have often found. Depends on the size. I wonder what the measurements are??


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that zipper compartment is on the Suttons too. And this is actually more the shape of a Sutton. COuld be a small Sutton cross body tote. COmparing it to the size of her hand, it appears to be a smaller bag, but pictures can be deceiving, I have often found. Depends on the size. I wonder what the measurements are??



She says it's a large, taupe in color. Looking for anything in taupe bring up nothing.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> She says it's a large, taupe in color. Looking for anything in taupe bring up nothing.


It looks like a large Sutton (also called a Dressy) in luggage color.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It looks like a large Sutton (also called a Dressy) in luggage color.



The inside is a little strange.. Like the wings are pushed in, if you know what I like mean. Is this possible to do on a Sutton? Why would this even happen?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> The inside is a little strange.. Like the wings are pushed in, if you know what I like mean. Is this possible to do on a Sutton? Why would this even happen?


Yeah, it does that with the snaps sometimes.  It should really fold and bubble out on the sides where the snaps are, but sometimes it looks boxy if the sides get pushed in.  Sometimes this happens when the bag isn't stored properly.  It also looks boxy when unsnapped and filled to capacity.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> This is true, it does look like it has the snaps, at least on one side. She said it's a large. Not sure if that would help. It's get a very straight side. She said she got it for $378


Wow, it's funny how small it looks next to your hand! lol! I guess it is just because you hand is closer. If it is a large saffiano bag, you can easily get 250.00 for it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> She says it's a large, taupe in color. Looking for anything in taupe bring up nothing.


Could you please push out the 'wings' and post another photo of it? Or is this all the pics you have?


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Could you please push out the 'wings' and post another photo of it? Or is this all the pics you have?



She is local on Craigslist. I wrote her asking more details. I was simply curious about the bag, especially because it did not look like a Selma.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> It looks like a large Sutton (also called a Dressy) in luggage color.


Yes, that is clearly the Luggage color. Someone is way off on the description, color and style name.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that is clearly the Luggage color. Someone is way off on the description, color and style name.



She said it came with the MK Medallion. She was very adamant that it was a Selma, but now that I say it could be a Sutton she is not sure.


----------



## CinthiaZ

sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> User ID -   ghallaway2012
> 
> This is a really bad bidder. Pays but then tries to say 'not delivered' even though she signed for it! Then she demands refund stating a bag is fake , without returning the bag!! Has done this several times to many sellers, then gets mad because you don't let her have it for free and files a claim!
> 
> This is WORSE than a nonpaying bidder, this is a thief! Put her on your BBL as fast as you can! Here is her feedback left for sellers on toolhaus.org
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=ghallaway2012+&Dirn=Left+by&ref=home



What do I have to do in order to block her?


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> What do I have to do in order to block her?


Do you sell on ebay?? Sorry hon, I posted that on the wrong forum. Should have went on the ebay forum. Going to post it there now,


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Do you sell on ebay?? Sorry hon, I posted that on the wrong forum. Should have went on the ebay forum. Going to post it there now,



Lol no, but wanted to do my part to help.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Lol no, but wanted to do my part to help.


You are so sweet! Luv U!! One of my favorites on this forum!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> You are so sweet! Luv U!! One of my favorites on this forum!



&#127881;&#127882;Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> She said it came with the MK Medallion. She was very adamant that it was a Selma, but now that I say it could be a Sutton she is not sure.


It is definitely not a Selma.  The Selma does not come with the MK medallion, but the Sutton does.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It is definitely not a Selma.  The Selma does not come with the MK medallion, but the Sutton does.



Yes, I went online and found listings to show her. Glad she's finally listing it the right way. Thank you both so much. I would have been thinking about this for a while, heh


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It's cute but don't know the name of it.  I found it on IG


----------



## smileydimples

DreaDuhhh said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It's cute but don't know the name of it.  I found it on IG



I saw that at my outlet this weekend .. Not sure what it's called but they had lots of colors


----------



## ubo22

DreaDuhhh said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It's cute but don't know the name of it.  I found it on IG


I think it was called the Jet Set Travel Satchel.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DreaDuhhh said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It's cute but don't know the name of it.  I found it on IG


It does look like the Jet Set Travel Satchel but they generally come with a longer cross body strap that is detachable. Does this have the longer strap with it?


----------



## xiaodiqiu

Hi, I found this Michael kors bag the other day at nordstrom rack. I wonder if anyone know the name of the bag? I have been searching online, and the only link I can find is this
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item10907877.aspx
It only says large tote. 
Thank you very much for your help!!!


----------



## ubo22

xiaodiqiu said:


> Hi, I found this Michael kors bag the other day at nordstrom rack. I wonder if anyone know the name of the bag? I have been searching online, and the only link I can find is this
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item10907877.aspx
> It only says large tote.
> Thank you very much for your help!!!


That's the Miranda Zips Shopper Tote.  It's from the higher end Michael Kors Collection.


----------



## cdtracing

xiaodiqiu said:


> Hi, I found this Michael kors bag the other day at nordstrom rack. I wonder if anyone know the name of the bag? I have been searching online, and the only link I can find is this
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item10907877.aspx
> It only says large tote.
> Thank you very much for your help!!!





ubo22 said:


> That's the Miranda Zips Shopper Tote.  It's from the higher end Michael Kors Collection.



It is from the Michael Kors Collection & higher end.  It looks like one of the Jaryn totes to me.


----------



## ubo22

xiaodiqiu said:


> Hi, I found this Michael kors bag the other day at nordstrom rack. I wonder if anyone know the name of the bag? I have been searching online, and the only link I can find is this
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item10907877.aspx
> It only says large tote.
> Thank you very much for your help!!!


 


ubo22 said:


> That's the Miranda Zips Shopper Tote.  It's from the higher end Michael Kors Collection.


 


cdtracing said:


> It is from the Michael Kors Collection & higher end.  It looks like one of the Jaryn totes to me.


 
This bag might have been renamed over its lifetime.  It was originally called the Miranda Zips Shopper Tote and then may have been renamed as a Jaryn tote.  The current Jaryn totes do not have zippers at the top.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> This bag might have been renamed over its lifetime.  It was originally called the Miranda Zips Shopper Tote and then may have been renamed as a Jaryn tote.  The current Jaryn totes do not have zippers at the top.



That's good to know, Ubo22!


----------



## xiaodiqiu

ubo22 said:


> This bag might have been renamed over its lifetime.  It was originally called the Miranda Zips Shopper Tote and then may have been renamed as a Jaryn tote.  The current Jaryn totes do not have zippers at the top.



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaodiqiu

cdtracing said:


> It is from the Michael Kors Collection & higher end.  It looks like one of the Jaryn totes to me.



Thank you, too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

xiaodiqiu said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## highoctanehoney

Hi I just found this cute MK bag and am dying to know what style name it is. It has pebble leather, 2 open compartments inside with a large zipper compartment separating the two and silver hardware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

highoctanehoney said:


> Hi I just found this cute MK bag and am dying to know what style name it is. It has pebble leather, 2 open compartments inside with a large zipper compartment separating the two and silver hardware.


While Michael Kors does have many 'collections' such as their Hamilton collection, Selma collection and so on, not all of their bags are from a collection or have to have a style name. They can just simply be a Michael Kors Satchel, Tote, and so on. 

What I can tell you is that this definitely a vintage bag from the late 80s or early 90s. Because of the magnetic snap closure / open top, it would be a tote. So if you want to list it, you would just call it a Michael Kors Ivory or Vanilla, Pebbled Leather Tote. Unless someone else knows a style name for it, I am not aware of any.


----------



## highoctanehoney

CinthiaZ said:


> While Michael Kors does have many 'collections' such as their Hamilton collection, Selma collection and so on, not all of their bags are from a collection or have to have a style name. They can just simply be a Michael Kors Satchel, Tote, and so on.
> 
> What I can tell you is that this definitely a vintage bag from the late 80s or early 90s. Because of the magnetic snap closure / open top, it would be a tote. So if you want to list it, you would just call it a Michael Kors Ivory or Vanilla, Pebbled Leather Tote. Unless someone else knows a style name for it, I am not aware of any.


Thanks so much! I knew it was vintage but didn't know anything more about it. It needs a definite deep clean especially the inside before I can think of listing it. I may just rehab and keep since it's pretty and vintage! Can I safely dunk this bag or no?


----------



## ingridvee

Hello ladies!
Will you please help me identify this MK bag? It's a small satchel, but I'm unsure of the model name.


----------



## CinthiaZ

highoctanehoney said:


> Thanks so much! I knew it was vintage but didn't know anything more about it. It needs a definite deep clean especially the inside before I can think of listing it. I may just rehab and keep since it's pretty and vintage! Can I safely dunk this bag or no?


Absolutely! I do it all the time. Pebbled leather cleans up nicely. I just use a mild detergent and fill up the sink. Then I dunk it and swish it and sometimes I take a soft sponge to it. Then I rinse it out real good and hang it to dry in the bathroom. I use a space heater so it drys quickly and doesn't mildew, but keep a distance from the heater. Then put some leather conditioner on it and you are good to go!


----------



## cdtracing

ingridvee said:


> Hello ladies!
> Will you please help me identify this MK bag? It's a small satchel, but I'm unsure of the model name.



I believe this is called the Cindy Satchel or Cindy Dome Satchel.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is called the Cindy Satchel or Cindy Dome Satchel.


Ha! You'd think I would know that one! lol! I never saw the Cynthia bag either! lol!


----------



## jazzyj1021

ingridvee said:


> Hello ladies!
> Will you please help me identify this MK bag? It's a small satchel, but I'm unsure of the model name.




It's the outlet version of the small jet set satchel!


----------



## cdtracing

ingridvee said:


> Hello ladies!
> Will you please help me identify this MK bag? It's a small satchel, but I'm unsure of the model name.





jazzyj1021 said:


> It's the outlet version of the small jet set satchel!



jazzyj1021 may be right.  It does look like the outlet version of the jet set satchel.  I think the Cindy satchel is more domed than this one.


----------



## ingridvee

Thank you for the replies, ladies!  Glad I know the model now.


----------



## Ackm

melbo said:


> This purse is listed as a Selma, but the magnet is throwing me off. What is the name of this bag?


I saw a design like this bag at outlet today. The gold color is so gorgeous! But I forgot to see the name of this bag and now I'm looking the name of this bag as well. If it is the bag I saw thenthis shud be the 2015 collection.


----------



## Ackm

melbo said:


> This purse is listed as a Selma, but the magnet is throwing me off. What is the name of this bag?


It is a tote bag?


----------



## AuntJulie

cdtracing said:


> jazzyj1021 may be right.  It does look like the outlet version of the jet set satchel.  I think the Cindy satchel is more domed than this one.




I don't remember the jet set outlet having those little gold round thingies on it. I will look thru my pics.


----------



## Ackm

Hi, can help me to identify this bag? Thanks alot


----------



## ubo22

Ackm said:


> Hi, can help me to identify this bag? Thanks alot


That's the Hamilton Top Zip Tote.  It's made of saffiano leather.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> That's the Hamilton Top Zip Tote.  It's made of saffiano leather.


----------



## Ackm

ubo22 said:


> That's the Hamilton Top Zip Tote.  It's made of saffiano leather.


Tqvm for ur Infos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wow! That top zip is NICE! How come I never saw that one before!?? I might have been confusing it with the traveler because of the shape. WOw! That is nice! I could deal with that one! I like the traveler too.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! That top zip is NICE! How come I never saw that one before!?? I might have been confusing it with the traveler because of the shape. WOw! That is nice! I could deal with that one! I like the traveler too.



Me too! I like bags that zip close. &#128077;


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! That top zip is NICE! How come I never saw that one before!?? I might have been confusing it with the traveler because of the shape. WOw! That is nice! I could deal with that one! I like the traveler too.


 


melbo said:


> Me too! I like bags that zip close. &#128077;


It's pretty, but others said it runs small.  You should take a look at one.  They're still sold on Zappos.com.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It's pretty, but others said it runs small.  You should take a look at one.  They're still sold on Zappos.com.



Thanks for the tip! If I'm going to get something small it's going to be in pale pink.  &#128518;


----------



## Tiffany yee

Haven't seen these designs before but nice ones


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ackm said:


> Hi, can help me to identify this bag? Thanks alot



As stated earlier this bag is a bit on the small side, and I've heard about issues with the handles being to small to carry comfertably on your shoulder.


----------



## vcw_2011

Please help me identify if these are real or fake bags. The pictures are not great but I'm hoping someone that knows what to look for can catch better details. 

I was close to buying but I do not want to pay this much for a replica. 

This is the sight I found them on 
mkorstoday.com/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel-leather-804


----------



## ubo22

vcw_2011 said:


> Please help me identify if these are real or fake bags. The pictures are not great but I'm hoping someone that knows what to look for can catch better details.
> 
> I was close to buying but I do not want to pay this much for a replica.
> 
> This is the sight I found them on
> mkorstoday.com/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel-leather-804


You should post in the "Authenticate this Michael Kors" thread.


----------



## vcw_2011

ubo22 said:


> You should post in the "Authenticate this Michael Kors" thread.



I thought I was on that thread. Having a hard time figuring out how to work this site from my phone. Lol


----------



## StephanieZutuni

Hey everyone! I saw this bag on pinterest and can not find it anywhere!! help please!! I LOVE IT

http://postimg.org/image/ajlbqmy99/





postimg.org/image/ajlbqmy99/


----------



## CinthiaZ

StephanieZutuni said:


> Hey everyone! I saw this bag on pinterest and can not find it anywhere!! help please!! I LOVE IT
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ajlbqmy99/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.org/image/ajlbqmy99/


Not sure what it is. It is similar to the Michael Kors Bedford Bag and since it was on Pinterest, it may very well be be a knock off / imitation of the Bedford bag. Here is a link to a Bedford bag on ebay. If you do a search you will find many more in different sizes and colors. Wait for others to chime in who may recognize it. I could be mistaken, I just have never seen that bag squared off like that. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4894ca82


----------



## cdtracing

StephanieZutuni said:


> Hey everyone! I saw this bag on pinterest and can not find it anywhere!! help please!! I LOVE IT
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ajlbqmy99/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.org/image/ajlbqmy99/



It looks like it could the Large Bedford North/South Tote.  Pinterest has tons of counterfeit bags post with links to buy.  Personally, I would not trust Pinterest as a source for an authentic MK bag.


----------



## healthysaver

Can someone identify this bag pls?  Trying to see if it is authentic also.  It has tag made in China A0712.
-----
Looks like it is Astor Grommet.  However I can not find many pictures of this bag.  Also one selling on ebay has Sateen logo lining but this one has Muslin/Cotton looking solid light color lining???  Could this be fake ?


----------



## CinthiaZ

healthysaver said:


> Can someone identify this bag pls?  Trying to see if it is authentic also.  It has tag made in China A0712.
> -----
> Looks like it is Astor Grommet.  However I can not find many pictures of this bag.  Also one selling on ebay has Sateen logo lining but this one has Muslin/Cotton looking solid light color lining???  Could this be fake ?


I know it is in the O Ring Tote series. I believe it would be called The Michael Kors O Ring Laced Tote. No,I doubt it is fake and is probably authentic. Have seen them before. Is an older bag and is rare and beautiful. They did use the thick tweed lining on the older bags in a solid white.


----------



## myluvofbags

Can anyone help me figure out the name of this bag.   I remember seeing it,  not in this color though.   Jet set something?


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Can anyone help me figure out the name of this bag.   I remember seeing it,  not in this color though.   Jet set something?



 Michael Kors Jet Set Scarf Tote Bag. Super cute color! Love it in pink as well. &#128159;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Michael Kors Jet Set Scarf Tote Bag. Super cute color! Love it in pink as well. &#128159;



Thanks!   Ok, gonna look for this bag and hopefully if I find it in this color,   it will be my last for a while! Lol.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks!   Ok, gonna look for this bag and hopefully if I find it in this color,   it will be my last for a while! Lol.



I hope not.. I enjoy seeing ur reveals &#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Can anyone help me figure out the name of this bag.   I remember seeing it,  not in this color though.   Jet set something?



Was this color actually made by MK?  I'm not having any luck trying to find this color.   I see white,  navy,  green.


----------



## christinetx

Does anyone recognize this tote?  I love the overall style.  Anyone know the year, name, other colors?  Anything?

product-images1.therealreal.com/MIC24956_4_sale.jpg







https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-tote-41


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Was this color actually made by MK?  I'm not having any luck trying to find this color.   I see white,  navy,  green.



Lol did we fall in love with a  fake?!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Lol did we fall in love with a  fake?!



Lol, I'm hoping not.   Anyone,  help.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Was this color actually made by MK?  I'm not having any luck trying to find this color.   I see white,  navy,  green.


Where did you find the photo??


----------



## CinthiaZ

christinetx said:


> Does anyone recognize this tote?  I love the overall style.  Anyone know the year, name, other colors?  Anything?
> 
> product-images1.therealreal.com/MIC24956_4_sale.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-tote-41


I've never seen that one. Wish I could help. That sure is a beauty! I'd like to know what it is myself!  WOW!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Was this color actually made by MK?  I'm not having any luck trying to find this color.   I see white,  navy,  green.


OK, I see where you found it and there is only ONE on entire internet. I even checked ebays completed listings and notta one! It was either a limited edition, or possibly a fake, or it COULD be dyed! 

Sometimes gals will take a damaged white bag to a shoe maker or leather smith and have them dyed to bring them back to life again. That's the only thing I can think of. The photo you found is a year old.

Here is a link to where it is being sold but it is out of China and there isn't enough pics to tell if it's authentic or not. I will check out the site for you, but I wonder what shipping costs?? lol! 
If you right click on the page you will see an option to translate to English.

http://celebrity-vipshop.com.ua/product/sumka-michael-kors-jet-set-scarf-tote-lilac/


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, I see where you found it and there is only ONE on entire internet. I even checked ebays completed listings and notta one! It was either a limited edition, or possibly a fake, or it COULD be dyed!
> 
> Sometimes gals will take a damaged white bag to a shoe maker or leather smith and have them dyed to bring them back to life again. That's the only thing I can think of. The photo you found is a year old.
> 
> Here is a link to where it is being sold but it is out of China and there isn't enough pics to tell if it's authentic or not. I will check out the site for you, but I wonder what shipping costs?? lol!
> If you right click on the page you will see an option to translate to English.
> 
> http://celebrity-vipshop.com.ua/product/sumka-michael-kors-jet-set-scarf-tote-lilac/





myluvofbags said:


> Lol, I'm hoping not.   Anyone,  help.



Sorry Luvbug. ( do you mind if I call you that? It's easier! lol! ) After further research, sorry, but it's a fake. I checked out the web it came from and they are selling all fakes. I translated the page to English and this says it all....copied and pasted from their info page. China is known for producing and selling the most fakes on our planet, and they mention the Ukraine as well. What a shame, cuz it really is pretty! lol! 
.
Link to page . I had to translate to English.

http://celebrity-vipshop.com.ua/category/klatchi/


*Buy Women's Handbags cheap in Kiev


And not necessarily to pay for an expensive luxury branded handbags , quite harmonious look good leather handbags Ukrainian production. Still, if you want to nablizitsya western celebrity, suggest you opt for copies of brand women handbags , or so-called replicas of branded handbags . Large ladies, of course, already have more than one such bag. Good replica will not leave indifferent any lover of collectors of these accessories. After all, she performed at a high level and with only natural materials!

Now you have a unique opportunity to become the happy owner of Hermes Birkin leather bag , Chanel Boy, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Celine, Yves Saint Laurent, Prada, Christian Dior, Roberto Cavalli, Miu Miu or leather bags any other name brand at an affordable price. All branded bags provided in this section are already available in our warehouse in Kiev and can be delivered to you today. You will be pleased with the quality of any chosen handbags not only at the time of purchase, but also for many years socks. See for yourself, place your order now!*


----------



## ubo22

christinetx said:


> Does anyone recognize this tote?  I love the overall style.  Anyone know the year, name, other colors?  Anything?
> 
> product-images1.therealreal.com/MIC24956_4_sale.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-tote-41


 


CinthiaZ said:


> I've never seen that one. Wish I could help. That sure is a beauty! I'd like to know what it is myself!  WOW!


+1
I've never seen this one, either, but I really like it.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry Luvbug. ( do you mind if I call you that? It's easier! lol! ) After further research, sorry, but it's a fake. I checked out the web it came from and they are selling all fakes. I translated the page to English and this says it all....copied and pasted from their info page. China is known for producing and selling the most fakes on our planet, and they mention the Ukraine as well. What a shame, cuz it really is pretty! lol!
> .
> Link to page . I had to translate to English.
> 
> http://celebrity-vipshop.com.ua/category/klatchi/
> 
> 
> *Buy Women's Handbags cheap in Kiev
> 
> 
> And not necessarily to pay for an expensive luxury branded handbags , quite harmonious look good leather handbags Ukrainian production. Still, if you want to nablizitsya western celebrity, suggest you opt for copies of brand women handbags , or so-called replicas of branded handbags . Large ladies, of course, already have more than one such bag. Good replica will not leave indifferent any lover of collectors of these accessories. After all, she performed at a high level and with only natural materials!
> 
> Now you have a unique opportunity to become the happy owner of Hermes Birkin leather bag , Chanel Boy, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Celine, Yves Saint Laurent, Prada, Christian Dior, Roberto Cavalli, Miu Miu or leather bags any other name brand at an affordable price. All branded bags provided in this section are already available in our warehouse in Kiev and can be delivered to you today. You will be pleased with the quality of any chosen handbags not only at the time of purchase, but also for many years socks. See for yourself, place your order now!*


 It's a shame because those pastels are lovely. Thanks for the research!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry Luvbug. ( do you mind if I call you that? It's easier! lol! ) After further research, sorry, but it's a fake. I checked out the web it came from and they are selling all fakes. I translated the page to English and this says it all....copied and pasted from their info page. China is known for producing and selling the most fakes on our planet, and they mention the Ukraine as well. What a shame, cuz it really is pretty! lol!
> .
> Link to page . I had to translate to English.
> 
> http://celebrity-vipshop.com.ua/category/klatchi/
> 
> 
> *Buy Women's Handbags cheap in Kiev
> 
> 
> And not necessarily to pay for an expensive luxury branded handbags , quite harmonious look good leather handbags Ukrainian production. Still, if you want to nablizitsya western celebrity, suggest you opt for copies of brand women handbags , or so-called replicas of branded handbags . Large ladies, of course, already have more than one such bag. Good replica will not leave indifferent any lover of collectors of these accessories. After all, she performed at a high level and with only natural materials!
> 
> Now you have a unique opportunity to become the happy owner of Hermes Birkin leather bag , Chanel Boy, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Celine, Yves Saint Laurent, Prada, Christian Dior, Roberto Cavalli, Miu Miu or leather bags any other name brand at an affordable price. All branded bags provided in this section are already available in our warehouse in Kiev and can be delivered to you today. You will be pleased with the quality of any chosen handbags not only at the time of purchase, but also for many years socks. See for yourself, place your order now!*



Thank you so much.   I'll pass and wait till a purple hue comes out in an authentic mk bag.   Luvbug works for me!


----------



## christinetx

CinthiaZ said:


> I've never seen that one. Wish I could help. That sure is a beauty! I'd like to know what it is myself!  WOW!





ubo22 said:


> +1
> I've never seen this one, either, but I really like it.



She's mine now!  I had a credit on my RealReal account and it seemed like the right time to spend it.  When it arrives I'll look through the bag and see if there's a tag with a name/year.


----------



## CinthiaZ

christinetx said:


> She's mine now!  I had a credit on my RealReal account and it seemed like the right time to spend it.  When it arrives I'll look through the bag and see if there's a tag with a name/year.


Cool! It's a really sharp looking bag!. I am not familiar with that site. Sounds like you have purchased from them before. You must have had good experiences with them. Do they have good sales?
 Were there any pics in the listing, of the interior at all? I'd like to see the inside how it looks. Are there any outer compartment like one on the back perhaps? Sorry for all the questions. I just really like that bag! lol!


----------



## melbo

What am interesting Selma. I've never seen anything like it. In all fairness, I just got into MK 3 months ago.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> What am interesting Selma. I've never seen anything like it. In all fairness, I just got into MK 3 months ago.



I have this bag in navy with studs. It's quite large, I rarely use it though.   Bought it a few years ago.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> What am interesting Selma. I've never seen anything like it. In all fairness, I just got into MK 3 months ago.


It's the n/s Selma tote...no longer made.  It's a very large, structured bag.  I love big bags, but even this one was too big for me.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> It's the n/s Selma tote...no longer made.  It's a very large, structured bag.  I love big bags, but even this one was too big for me.




Wow, if that's coming from you, I know it's big! 





myluvofbags said:


> I have this bag in navy with studs. It's quite large, I rarely use it though.   Bought it a few years ago.


I just thought the wings were interesting. Not sure how I feel about them..


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Wow, if that's coming from you, I know it's big!
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought the wings were interesting. Not sure how I feel about them..



+1 I thought the same thing,  coming from Ubo22!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> *Wow, if that's coming from you, I know it's big!*
> 
> I just thought the wings were interesting. Not sure how I feel about them..


 


myluvofbags said:


> +1 I thought the same thing,  coming from Ubo22!


 
LOL!  Size-wise, I believe it's the same size as my n/s Hamilton totes.  But it's much more structured than the Hamilton, so was too bulky/clunky for my liking.


----------



## christinetx

CinthiaZ said:


> Cool! It's a really sharp looking bag!. I am not familiar with that site. Sounds like you have purchased from them before. You must have had good experiences with them. Do they have good sales?
> Were there any pics in the listing, of the interior at all? I'd like to see the inside how it looks. Are there any outer compartment like one on the back perhaps? Sorry for all the questions. I just really like that bag! lol!




There were no pics of the inside in the listing, but I snapped a few for you when I received it yesterday (Wow! Super fast shipping!).  From what I can tell the bag was never used - still had the tag and there's not a scratch on it.  It's stamped made in France and it appears to be very nice quality.  

I've had nothing but good luck with theRealReal, but some people seem to have very negative experiences.  You only have 14 days to make a return and things on final sale are non-returnable. That's to be expected with consignment places since they need to pay the cosigners and can't do that during the return period.  That said, anything I've returned has been handled promptly.  I've gotten really nice items there that are no longer in stores.  Plus, any time I've needed to have a question/issue answered they did it and were wonderfully accommodating.  You can always use the 20% coupon shown on the site as long as the item is under $1000.    

Here are the photos!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> What am interesting Selma. I've never seen anything like it. In all fairness, I just got into MK 3 months ago.


WOW! It has outer pockets! lol! Looks like it is regular leather too??


----------



## CinthiaZ

christinetx said:


> There were no pics of the inside in the listing, but I snapped a few for you when I received it yesterday (Wow! Super fast shipping!).  From what I can tell the bag was never used - still had the tag and there's not a scratch on it.  It's stamped made in France and it appears to be very nice quality.
> 
> I've had nothing but good luck with theRealReal, but some people seem to have very negative experiences.  You only have 14 days to make a return and things on final sale are non-returnable. That's to be expected with consignment places since they need to pay the cosigners and can't do that during the return period.  That said, anything I've returned has been handled promptly.  I've gotten really nice items there that are no longer in stores.  Plus, any time I've needed to have a question/issue answered they did it and were wonderfully accommodating.  You can always use the 20% coupon shown on the site as long as the item is under $1000.
> 
> Here are the photos!


Wow! I have never seen that interior or label design. Made in France? Do you mind if I ask how much this bag retails at??  Trying to figure out if it may be from the higher end Michael Kors collection. It's definitely not from the MICHAEL Michael Kors collection.


----------



## christinetx

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! I have never seen that interior or label design. Made in France? Do you mind if I ask how much this bag retails at??  Trying to figure out if it may be from the higher end Michael Kors collection. It's definitely not from the MICHAEL Michael Kors collection.



I have no idea about the retail price.  There's no price on the label - on either side of the tag.  Looking at the finishes, my guess it's a very high end bag.  (And my first Michael Kors to boot!)


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! It has outer pockets! lol! Looks like it is regular leather too??


It does have outer pockets, which I know you like, but it's made of saffiano leather.


----------



## cdtracing

christinetx said:


> Does anyone recognize this tote?  I love the overall style.  Anyone know the year, name, other colors?  Anything?
> 
> product-images1.therealreal.com/MIC24956_4_sale.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-tote-41



I have never seen this bag before but RealReal is a reliable site.  They have their own in house authenticators that inspect items before they are listed.  If something is suspected as counterfeit, they contact the consigner for proof of purchase.  If an item is found to be counterfeit, it's destroyed.  This is a site I would feel confident to buy from.


----------



## cdtracing

christinetx said:


> There were no pics of the inside in the listing, but I snapped a few for you when I received it yesterday (Wow! Super fast shipping!).  From what I can tell the bag was never used - still had the tag and there's not a scratch on it.  It's stamped made in France and it appears to be very nice quality.
> 
> I've had nothing but good luck with theRealReal, but some people seem to have very negative experiences.  You only have 14 days to make a return and things on final sale are non-returnable. That's to be expected with consignment places since they need to pay the cosigners and can't do that during the return period.  That said, anything I've returned has been handled promptly.  I've gotten really nice items there that are no longer in stores.  Plus, any time I've needed to have a question/issue answered they did it and were wonderfully accommodating.  You can always use the 20% coupon shown on the site as long as the item is under $1000.
> 
> Here are the photos!



This is a very interesting bag.  It must be from one of his earlier high end collections.


----------



## Euromutt86

I'm loving this bag! Any idea of the name? Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm loving this bag! Any idea of the name? Thanks!


Have no idea, but is it sure is pretty! I know it is a Satchel because of the zipper top closure. So maybe look up a Michael Kors Tassel Satchel? And something might come up with a name on it. Not all MK bags are from a collection and won't always have a style name, although this one might with that belting on the sides. Not sure. Beautiful! I love their leather bags with the chain straps on them! Is it a zip top? Or magnetic snap? It it snaps shut, it would be a tote.


----------



## myluvofbags

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm loving this bag! Any idea of the name? Thanks!



It's a Megan.


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm loving this bag! Any idea of the name? Thanks!



Like Luvbug says, it looks like a large Megan Satchel.


----------



## myluvofbags

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm loving this bag! Any idea of the name? Thanks!



Btw, I have this bag and I love it!  Got it from an outlet a few years ago.  Here's mine.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Btw, I have this bag and I love it!  Got it from an outlet a few years ago.  Here's mine.


Those Megans are sweet! I will have to check one out! Just when I think I am happy and have enough, you all get me going again!  lol! Uhg ~


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> It's a Megan.


Is that Meagan a zipper closure or magnetic snap??


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Is that Meagan a zipper closure or magnetic snap??



It's a zipper closure but no outie pockets for you


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> It's a zipper closure but no outie pockets for you


Good point! Good excuse for me to refrain! lo! My husband thanks you!


----------



## melbo

Friend is looking to sell but isn't sure of name since it was a gift. I told her I'd ask around.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Friend is looking to sell but isn't sure of name since it was a gift. I told her I'd ask around.


All I can tell you, is this is a early model , vintage wristlet. It may not have had a style name. Not all MK bags are from a collection such as Selmas, Hamiltons, etc. He makes many bags that are individual,  with no particular style name.That bag is from the mid 80's. I can tell by the logo plates on it. 

I do sell Michael Kors on ebay, and I would list this in the title as 
"Michael Kors Vintage Brown Pebbled Leather Wristlet" 

Notice the contrast stitching, which so many claim Michael Kors does not have., and they most certainly do. It's just not done on the newer saffiano bags.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Friend is looking to sell but isn't sure of name since it was a gift. I told her I'd ask around.





CinthiaZ said:


> All I can tell you, is this is a early model , vintage wristlet. It may not have had a style name. Not all MK bags are from a collection such as Selmas, Hamiltons, etc. He makes many bags that are individual,  with no particular style name.That bag is from the mid 80's. I can tell by the logo plates on it.
> 
> I do sell Michael Kors on ebay, and I would list this in the title as
> "Michael Kors Vintage Brown Leather Wristlet"
> 
> Notice the contrast stitching, which so many claim Michael Kors does not have., and they most certainly do. It's just not done on the newer saffiano bags.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  This looks like a vintage MK bag.  Most vintage bags didn't have names, so to speak.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> All I can tell you, is this is a early model , vintage wristlet. It may not have had a style name. Not all MK bags are from a collection such as Selmas, Hamiltons, etc. He makes many bags that are individual,  with no particular style name.That bag is from the mid 80's. I can tell by the logo plates on it.
> 
> I do sell Michael Kors on ebay, and I would list this in the title as
> "Michael Kors Vintage Brown Pebbled Leather Wristlet"
> 
> Notice the contrast stitching, which so many claim Michael Kors does not have., and they most certainly do. It's just not done on the newer saffiano bags.











cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  This looks like a vintage MK bag.  Most vintage bags didn't have names, so to speak.



Thanks girls. I know I can always count on you!


----------



## bip71

I totally paparazzi'd this lady at target but I love her bag!


----------



## cdtracing

bip71 said:


> View attachment 2947575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally paparazzi'd this lady at target but I love her bag!



It's hard to tell by the angle.  It looks like a satchel/shoulder tote but I can't see enough of the bag to tell for sure.  Looks similar to the Jet Set Chain Strap Shoulder bag.  Maybe one of our other ladies may recognize it.


----------



## ubo22

bip71 said:


> View attachment 2947575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally paparazzi'd this lady at target but I love her bag!


It looks like the Medium Jet Set Chain Shoulder Tote.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> It looks like the Medium Jet Set Chain Shoulder Tote.



Thanks, Ubo.  That was what I thought but wasn't 100% due to the angle of the bag in the picture.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ubo.  That was what I thought but wasn't 100% due to the angle of the bag in the picture.


Here is another invaluable thread! So many style names are identified here!


----------



## Black Elite

Hey fellow MK lovers! Might any of you be able to help me give names to these two bags? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Black Elite said:


> Hey fellow MK lovers! Might any of you be able to help me give names to these two bags? Thank you!



The first one is an Astor Grommet Leather Hobo & the second one looks like the Erin Large Shoulder Tote.


----------



## melbo

Here's one were trying to find in the slouchy leather thread. What do you think? 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/14153821086...&srcrot=710-53481-19255-0&rvr_id=812717044427


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Here's one were trying to find in the slouchy leather thread. What do you think?
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/14153821086...&srcrot=710-53481-19255-0&rvr_id=812717044427


What do you mean, Melbo? Are you asking the style name? Says it right in the title of the listing and is correct. Slouchy Leather Hamilton Satchel. I LOVE this bag!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> What do you mean, Melbo? Are you asking the style name? Says it right in the title of the listing and is correct. Slouchy Leather Hamilton Satchel. I LOVE this bag!



That's really the name?! Wow! Lol, someone started a thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-slouchy-leather-hamilton-899539.html  about how this leather held up and we couldn't figure out the bag she was referring to then the name of the purse, lol! It was right in front of us the whole time. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> That's really the name?! Wow! Lol, someone started a thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-slouchy-leather-hamilton-899539.html  about how this leather held up and we couldn't figure out the bag she was referring to then the name of the purse, lol! It was right in front of us the whole time. Thanks!


lol! Yeah, you'd think they'd have a better name for it! lol!  To tell you the truth, I am not sure if that is what MK calls it, but that is always the name for it on ebay. I have been looking at them for a very long time because I love the design. I am a big fan of zip top satchels. I hate when I have a tote that doesn't close and I hit the brakes in my car and everything falls out of the bag! lol! I have pretty much quit carrying totes because of it. I am just too clumsy. Could you see me on the bike with a tote?? lol! Everything would be blowing down the highway! I once had my gloves in my tote,  blow out and hit the rider behind me! lol! This satchel version is very nice with the Zip top closure. It is also called the Slouchy Hamilton SATCHEL.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Yeah, you'd think they'd have a better name for it! lol!  To tell you the truth, I am not sure if that is what MK calls it, but that is always the name for it on ebay. I have been looking at them for a very long time because I love the design. I am a big fan of zip top satchels. I hate when I have a tote that doesn't close and I hit the brakes in my car and everything falls out of the bag! lol! I have pretty much quit carrying totes because of it. I am just too clumsy. Could you see me on the bike with a tote?? lol! Everything would be blowing down the highway! I once had my gloves in my tote,  blow out and hit the rider behind me! lol! This satchel version is very nice with the Zip top closure. It is also called the Slouchy Hamilton SATCHEL.



I love zip tops as well. I cannot deal with the clasp. That's why I'll only have one hammie. The Sutton has zippers on the side so it saves me. I don't have time to buckle my purse. I need to figure out a way to keep it sitting besides me. Lol on the glove! Haha


----------



## edwdel15

HI can someone please help me identify this michael kors Tote? Thank you

This picture is of the front and it has no pockets on the side like a jet set tote and it does not have a zipper it just clicks together


----------



## CinthiaZ

edwdel15 said:


> HI can someone please help me identify this michael kors Tote? Thank you
> 
> This picture is of the front and it has no pockets on the side like a jet set tote and it does not have a zipper it just clicks together


 


I thought of an idea for you. Go on to ebay and look up the Jet Set Tote to see all the different designs of the Jet Set. You will probably find one like yours there. MANY of the Jet Sets have magnetic snap closure like yours, with no outer pockets. Do a search, and you will see all the different designs. Also, someone else here may know the exact name.


----------



## edwdel15

Thank you I will try that! But if anyone else would know that would be great


----------



## itsbaglover

Hi, I'm a newbie. Can anyone please identify this Michael Kors bag for me? The label inside says Michael Michael Kors. It has a top zipper, silver hardware. I haven't seen it in any stores or online. I found it at TJ Maxx for $199. Is it worth it? Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

itsbaglover said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie. Can anyone please identify this Michael Kors bag for me? The label inside says Michael Michael Kors. It has a top zipper, silver hardware. I haven't seen it in any stores or online. I found it at TJ Maxx for $199. Is it worth it? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2972665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972674



Did it have the Michael Kors retail tag still on it?  That tag will usually have the name of the bag on it if it has a name.

TJMAXX does sell genuine MK's from time to time.  They usually have outlet versions or retail store overruns.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Did it have the Michael Kors retail tag still on it?  That tag will usually have the name of the bag on it if it has a name.
> 
> TJMAXX does sell genuine MK's from time to time.  They usually have outlet versions or retail store overruns.



Lol I was about to ask this! &#128077;


----------



## CinthiaZ

itsbaglover said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie. Can anyone please identify this Michael Kors bag for me? The label inside says Michael Michael Kors. It has a top zipper, silver hardware. I haven't seen it in any stores or online. I found it at TJ Maxx for $199. Is it worth it? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2972665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972674


This is a Michael Kors NATALIA bag. It is an older discontinued model. Often MK will send left over stock to TJMAX and their outlets for discounted prices for clearance. I believe this bag originally retailed for over 350.00 when it first came out. It is a very nice unusual bag at a great price. TJMAX does not sell fakes.


----------



## itsbaglover

Thanks so much CinthiaZ and to all the others who responded! 
This forum is awesome! I did not expect such a quick reply!   :urock:

To everyone who asked about the tag, there was no tag on the bag except for the TJ Maxx price tag, which had no name or details of any kind.

Now, I just have to decide if I want to keep it.  It is a very nice bag - soft leather, simple and different from all the usual popular MK bags.


----------



## itsbaglover

I googled the Natalia and not a single image of this bag! There are lots of the tiled version (pricey and popular) which is available now in stores, but not this plain one. 

Was it not a popular bag? I'm trying to decide whether to keep it. Wondering if there was something wrong with the design. Anyone who knows anyone who has/had this bag? Thanks.


----------



## melbo

itsbaglover said:


> I googled the Natalia and not a single image of this bag! There are lots of the tiled version (pricey and popular) which is available now in stores, but not this plain one.
> 
> Was it not a popular bag? I'm trying to decide whether to keep it. Wondering if there was something wrong with the design. Anyone who knows anyone who has/had this bag? Thanks.



Maybe it was popular and sold out. This style was probably a  keeper! This bag looks beautiful; the soft leather, extra pockets, etc. If you're having second thoughts about the purse, maybe it wasn't meant to be? &#128522;


----------



## itsbaglover

Thanks Melbo! 
No, its not that I don't love the bag. Its just that its really an investment for me at $200, so just wanted to be sure. I'll probably keep it.  I do love the simplicity of it and the leather feels really soft and buttery. I also love that there is no flashy logo.


----------



## melbo

itsbaglover said:


> Thanks Melbo!
> No, its not that I don't love the bag. Its just that its really an investment for me at $200, so just wanted to be sure. I'll probably keep it.  I do love the simplicity of it and the leather feels really soft and buttery. I also love that there is no flashy logo.



I completely understand. What I would do if I were you is hold on to the bag for a little and wait for other deals to come around. MK had a lot of soft leather around $150 for sale a little while ago. $50 does make a difference in a bag that's not crazy love, if you know what I mean.


----------



## itsbaglover

melbo said:


> I completely understand. What I would do if I were you is hold on to the bag for a little and wait for other deals to come around. MK had a lot of soft leather around $150 for sale a little while ago. $50 does make a difference in a bag that's not crazy love, if you know what I mean.



Thanks, Melbo. That is exactly what I will do, but I have a feeling this one is a keeper.


----------



## cdtracing

I would keep it.  The style is classic, not trendy.  The leather will only get better as it ages with wear.


----------



## itsbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I would keep it.  The style is classic, not trendy.  The leather will only get better as it ages with wear.



 Thanks Cdtracing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

itsbaglover said:


> Thanks Melbo!
> No, its not that I don't love the bag. Its just that its really an investment for me at $200, so just wanted to be sure. I'll probably keep it.  I do love the simplicity of it and the leather feels really soft and buttery. I also love that there is no flashy logo.


This is the simpler design of the Natalia. Most of them have that shiny metal on the front. I think the one you found is much more elegant. That metal is a bit too much, and I like a lot of bling, so if it's too much for me, it's too much! lol! 

I say it is TOTALLY worth it! I thnk it is so cool that you want to get something different! I get so SICK of seeing the same bags over and over and over! I don't even bother looking anymore, because I already know what I will see! Either a Hamilton, Selma or Jet Set! lol! Don't follow the 'herd' ! Having your own style is much cooler and unique!! JMHO ( just my humble opinion)


----------



## CinthiaZ

itsbaglover said:


> Thanks Melbo!
> No, its not that I don't love the bag. Its just that its really an investment for me at $200, so just wanted to be sure. I'll probably keep it.  I do love the simplicity of it and the leather feels really soft and buttery. I also love that there is no flashy logo.


See, here is the Natalia with the flashy silver on the front. I think yours looks much better without it! That's a really NICE bag you got! KEEP IT! lol! Yours has the same side zips, and turn  lock, just without all that bling. I like yours MUCH better. NICE find! Very rare.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> See, here is the Natalia with the flashy silver on the front. I think yours looks much better without it! That's a really NICE bag you got! KEEP IT! lol! Yours has the same side zips, and turn  lock, just without all that bling. I like yours MUCH better. NICE find! Very rare.



You're right, Cinthia!  I think the bag itsbaglover has is a much more classic style & not your run of the mill bag.  I think the bag looks better without all the embellishment.  It's definitely a keeper & something that is very unique!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You're right, Cinthia!  I think the bag itsbaglover has is a much more classic style & not your run of the mill bag.  I think the bag looks better without all the embellishment.  It's definitely a keeper & something that is very unique!


Of course you agree, CD!! lol! We are bag twins Sistas! lol! 

I can't get over your Navy Tristan! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Of course you agree, CD!! lol! We are bag twins Sistas! lol!
> 
> I can't get over your Navy Tristan! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## melbo

itsbaglover said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie. Can anyone please identify this Michael Kors bag for me? The label inside says Michael Michael Kors. It has a top zipper, silver hardware. I haven't seen it in any stores or online. I found it at TJ Maxx for $199. Is it worth it? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2972665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972674



Okay, wow, look what I just came across! Your bag might actually be a Sloan! Natalia must be her blingy older sister, lol! The turn lock looks exactly the same. What do you girls think? 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321730273743&alt=web


----------



## lluuccka

I'm wondering what is name of this bag. Can you guys help me? 
I found it for 234 Euro, original price was 435 Euro. Is it worth it?
I love black color with silver HW!


----------



## melbo

lluuccka said:


> I'm wondering what is name of this bag. Can you guys help me?
> I found it for 234 Euro, original price was 435 Euro. Is it worth it?
> I love black color with silver HW!



It's called Michael Kors Channing Tote in Pebbled leather. If you like the bag, then I say the cost is worth it &#128518;&#128522;. 
P. S. EBay has a few but they are way more expensive. These are hard to find, especially with SHW. If you love the bag and style I say it's a keeper.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> I'm wondering what is name of this bag. Can you guys help me?
> I found it for 234 Euro, original price was 435 Euro. Is it worth it?
> I love black color with silver HW!





melbo said:


> It's called Michael Kors Channing Tote in Pebbled leather. If you like the bag, then I say the cost is worth it &#128518;&#128522;.
> P. S. EBay has a few but they are way more expensive. These are hard to find, especially with SHW. If you love the bag and style I say it's a keeper.



Melbo is right.  That's the Channing Pebble Leather Tote.  It's gorgeous!  Not a bag that's seen everywhere & with siver hardware to boot, I would say it's a keeper.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Okay, wow, look what I just came across! Your bag might actually be a Sloan! Natalia must be her blingy older sister, lol! The turn lock looks exactly the same. What do you girls think?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321730273743&alt=web



Wow!  You might be right, Melbo.  I wonder if somewhere along the line, the name of the bag was changed.  MK has done that before in the past with some of his bags.  That's a really neat looking bag in blues.  Where did you find that pic?


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Wow!  You might be right, Melbo.  I wonder if somewhere along the line, the name of the bag was changed.  MK has done that before in the past with some of his bags.  That's a really neat looking bag in blues.  Where did you find that pic?



Ebay! I posted the link. I was looking for a navy with SHW and came across that. Lol &#128513;


----------



## itsbaglover

melbo said:


> Okay, wow, look what I just came across! Your bag might actually be a Sloan! Natalia must be her blingy older sister, lol! The turn lock looks exactly the same. What do you girls think?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321730273743&alt=web




Wow! That IS exactly the same! I did wonder if it could possibly have another name when I couldn't find any pictures with 'Natalia'. 

And the price? Looks I scored it for half price.


----------



## melbo

itsbaglover said:


> Wow! That IS exactly the same! I did wonder if it could possibly have another name when I couldn't find any pictures with 'Natalia'.
> 
> And the price? Looks I scored it for half price.



Yup, you did very well! Congrats!


----------



## itsbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> This is the simpler design of the Natalia. Most of them have that shiny metal on the front. I think the one you found is much more elegant. That metal is a bit too much, and I like a lot of bling, so if it's too much for me, it's too much! lol!
> 
> I say it is TOTALLY worth it! I thnk it is so cool that you want to get something different! I get so SICK of seeing the same bags over and over and over! I don't even bother looking anymore, because I already know what I will see! Either a Hamilton, Selma or Jet Set! lol! Don't follow the 'herd' ! Having your own style is much cooler and unique!! JMHO ( just my humble opinion)




 CinthiaZ! I am extremely picky about bags. I don't own a ton of them, but the ones I have, I love! And you definitely do not see them on every person walking around the mall!

I agree about the bling on the Natalia. I actually hate the bag with all the bling! The one I found, though, like you said, is SO MUCH MORE elegant!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Okay, wow, look what I just came across! Your bag might actually be a Sloan! Natalia must be her blingy older sister, lol! The turn lock looks exactly the same. What do you girls think?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321730273743&alt=web


Good find, Melbo! Your getting as good as Cdtracing and I call her 'Dick Tracy' after the famous detective! lol!  But Sloan comes in all styles as well. I found out that my bag is a Sloan. That would be this one. I think the Natalia looks much more like hers than my Sloan does. WEIRD! Huh?? I guess they change depending on the year it was made??

PS.  Notice the white contrast stitching that so many insist MK does not have! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

itsbaglover said:


> Wow! That IS exactly the same! I did wonder if it could possibly have another name when I couldn't find any pictures with 'Natalia'.
> 
> And the price? Looks I scored it for half price.


Look on ebay, hun. That is where you will find most all of them.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Good find, Melbo! Your getting as good as Cdtracing and I call her 'Dick Tracy' after the famous detective! lol!  But Sloan comes in all styles as well. I found out that my bag is a Sloan. That would be this one. I think the Natalia looks much more like hers than my Sloan does. WEIRD! Huh?? I guess they change depending on the year it was made??
> 
> PS.  Notice the white contrast stitching that so many insist MK does not have! lol!



I love your bag CinthiaZ! Omg! I want one! I was seriously browsing all morning thru eBay. I came across sooo many styles. I backtracked in order to find the names of those other bags. Lol &#128513;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I love your bag CinthiaZ! Omg! I want one! I was seriously browsing all morning thru eBay. I came across sooo many styles. I backtracked in order to find the names of those other bags. Lol &#65533;&#65533;


There is only one like mine on ebay that I saw and it is in black with SHW. What I love about this is that it has FOUR outer pockets! lol! One on each side, one big one on the back and then the one on the front, under the flap, but that doesn't really count because you still have to open the bag to get into it. It is not my 'prettiest' bag, but it is one of the most functional, and I am all about , functional.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> There is only one like mine on ebay that I saw and it is in black with SHW. What I love about this is that it has FOUR outer pockets! lol! One on each side, one big one on the back and then the one on the front, under the flap, but that doesn't really count because you still have to open the bag to get into it. It is not my 'prettiest' bag, but it is one of the most functional, and I am all about , functional.



I know, I'm looking! I saw some other ones, but different sizes. I'll keep on looking. TY!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I know, I'm looking! I saw some other ones, but different sizes. I'll keep on looking. TY!


Good Luck on your search! I want to see something different, Melbo! Bring it ON!! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Good find, Melbo! Your getting as good as Cdtracing and I call her 'Dick Tracy' after the famous detective! lol!  But Sloan comes in all styles as well. I found out that my bag is a Sloan. That would be this one. I think the Natalia looks much more like hers than my Sloan does. WEIRD! Huh?? I guess they change depending on the year it was made??
> 
> PS.  Notice the white contrast stitching that so many insist MK does not have! lol!



That's an awesome bag!  Love those exterior pockets.  It sure ain't your everyday, see one everywhere bag!  Do you know what year this one was made?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome bag!  Love those exterior pockets.  It sure ain't your everyday, see one everywhere bag!  Do you know what year this one was made?


The date code tag says 2004. That is when it came out. They probably produced them for at least two years. so between, 2004 - 2006? they were made? Making it from about 10 years ago. It is very functional and nice to use. It keeps me so well organized because it has 11 compartments! I love compartments. I have a place for everything. lol! Except in my house! lol!


----------



## itsbaglover

melbo said:


> I know, I'm looking! I saw some other ones, but different sizes. I'll keep on looking. TY!



Melbo, if you are looking for the same Sloan as CinthiaZ's, I found this on Amazon, in black with gold hardware. I think it is the same bag.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PT25VE...&ascsubtag=73d8fa85d115a56cf3042f2153e68cea_S


And here's one in persimmon on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c515dbc98


----------



## melbo

itsbaglover said:


> Melbo, if you are looking for the same Sloan as CinthiaZ's, I found this on Amazon, in black with gold hardware. I think it is the same bag.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PT25VE...&ascsubtag=73d8fa85d115a56cf3042f2153e68cea_S
> 
> 
> And here's one in persimmon on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c515dbc98



Ooh thank you for posting!


----------



## itsbaglover

melbo said:


> Ooh thank you for posting!



No problem! Glad I could help! 

I also found one in luggage and another in teal, but I'm not sure they are the same size. Here are the links anyway -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418d368923

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46389ea67f

Good luck with your search!


----------



## cdtracing

itsbaglover said:


> Melbo, if you are looking for the same Sloan as CinthiaZ's, I found this on Amazon, in black with gold hardware. I think it is the same bag.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PT25VE...&ascsubtag=73d8fa85d115a56cf3042f2153e68cea_S
> 
> 
> And here's one in persimmon on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c515dbc98





itsbaglover said:


> No problem! Glad I could help!
> 
> I also found one in luggage and another in teal, but I'm not sure they are the same size. Here are the links anyway -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418d368923
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46389ea67f
> 
> Good luck with your search!



Great links!  Love the color variety!


----------



## CinthiaZ

itsbaglover said:


> No problem! Glad I could help!
> 
> I also found one in luggage and another in teal, but I'm not sure they are the same size. Here are the links anyway -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418d368923
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46389ea67f
> 
> Good luck with your search!


OMG!! You just had to show me that one in teal! GORGEOUS!! Uhg, they are still selling for 300.00!! Wow! The luggage one is just like mine, same color, but it doesn't have the turnlock on it?? It closes with a magnetic snap instead?  Wow! The only thing consistent about Michael Kors, is that "Michael Kors is not consistent! "  lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Ooh thank you for posting!


Did you see that Sloan in Teal?? I am drooling. The best thing about that Sloan design is all of the great compartments. I love it especially for when I have to take a lot of stuff with me. I am always doing charity benefits and it is great for keeping my tickets and mail separated. I can put letters in the back open pocket, my ticket envelopes with money in them in the front pocket, my cell on the side pocket and my lipstick and keys in the other side pocket, although it does have a nice key clip leash inside. Gives me really quick access to my necessities and I don't have to fumble around looking for anything. So basically , it is a great ORGANIZER bag and the leather is DIVINE!!

 No one really states it in the listings, because they may not know, but I am fairly certain this is a GOAT leather! It feels exactly like my Naomi bag and I swear it is goat! Have you ever tried anything in goat leather?? OMG!!  There's nothing like it!! It is very sturdy and thick, yet soft. Hard to describe, but I am just hooked on it! I wish they would make more bags out of it. It is one of the main reasons I bougth the Sloan, because I recognized the leather to be goat hide. I could be wrong about this, but how could it feel and look EXACTLY like my Naomi bag, if it is not??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you see that Sloan in Teal?? I am drooling. The best thing about that Sloan design is all of the great compartments. I love it especially for when I have to take a lot of stuff with me. I am always doing charity benefits and it is great for keeping my tickets and mail separated. I can put letters in the back open pocket, my ticket envelopes with money in them in the front pocket, my cell on the side pocket and my lipstick and keys in the other side pocket, although it does have a nice key clip leash inside. Gives me really quick access to my necessities and I don't have to fumble around looking for anything. So basically , it is a great ORGANIZER bag and the leather is DIVINE!!
> 
> No one really states it in the listings, because they may not know, but I am fairly certain this is a GOAT leather! It feels exactly like my Naomi bag and I swear it is goat! Have you ever tried anything in goat leather?? OMG!!  There's nothing like it!! It is very sturdy and thick, yet soft. Hard to describe, but I am just hooked on it! I wish they would make more bags out of it. It is one of the main reasons I bougth the Sloan, because I recognized the leather to be goat hide. I could be wrong about this, but how could it feel and look EXACTLY like my Naomi bag, if it is not??



That Teal one has me drooling as well!  OMG!  I love that color!  And you're right about the goat leather.  Fendi has made bags from goat leather & they feel like heaven!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you see that Sloan in Teal?? I am drooling. The best thing about that Sloan design is all of the great compartments. I love it especially for when I have to take a lot of stuff with me. I am always doing charity benefits and it is great for keeping my tickets and mail separated. I can put letters in the back open pocket, my ticket envelopes with money in them in the front pocket, my cell on the side pocket and my lipstick and keys in the other side pocket, although it does have a nice key clip leash inside. Gives me really quick access to my necessities and I don't have to fumble around looking for anything. So basically , it is a great ORGANIZER bag and the leather is DIVINE!!
> 
> No one really states it in the listings, because they may not know, but I am fairly certain this is a GOAT leather! It feels exactly like my Naomi bag and I swear it is goat! Have you ever tried anything in goat leather?? OMG!!  There's nothing like it!! It is very sturdy and thick, yet soft. Hard to describe, but I am just hooked on it! I wish they would make more bags out of it. It is one of the main reasons I bougth the Sloan, because I recognized the leather to be goat hide. I could be wrong about this, but how could it feel and look EXACTLY like my Naomi bag, if it is not??



Lol, you should get it in Teal &#128521;:-P. I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with goat or lamb leather, but now that I'm into bags I would very much like to own a few.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't own anything in goat but I do have a few in lamb leather.  I would also like to add goat into the mix myself.


----------



## amitchell83

Can anyone tell me if this is fake or authentic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Lol, you should get it in Teal &#65533;&#65533;:-P. I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with goat or lamb leather, but now that I'm into bags I would very much like to own a few.


My Tristan is going to be my last purchase for awhile. I am good to go for the summer, pretty much. I do need something in turquoise and that teal is close enough! lol! But I have to hold off for a bit. We have a lot of bike rallys and rides coming up, so we are saving for our trips this summer!


----------



## CinthiaZ

amitchell83 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is fake or authentic?


You are in the wrong thread. Please go to the "authenticate this Michael Kors" thread, and you will need the pics posted in my blue signature below. There's no way we can tell with one photo.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I don't own anything in goat but I do have a few in lamb leather.  I would also like to add goat into the mix myself.


I own a lamb Astor and it is so soft. I love it but it is very thin and delicate. I could see it tearing easily so I don't use it a lot. You can't hurt the goat leather. It is super thick, and tough, yet soft at the same time. It can totally take my abuse! lol!


----------



## daniellebenner3

it's a bags of handmade and PVC is it authentic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

daniellebenner3 said:


> it's a bags of handmade and PVC is it authentic?


We can not answer a question like this. We must see photos of the bag in question. There are no RULES about Michael Kors. Many of them are made of PVC and many are handmade both in leather AND PVC. Your question is puzzling and is hard to understand or make any sense out of. We need photos listed in our signatures below.


----------



## MKbaglover

I've just seen this older (but still looks recent/ not a new style as it is on sale) bag and was wondering what it is- it seems to be a cross between a Selma and Hamilton!  Had a quick look at our new library but couldn't see it- I didn't look at all the modelling pics though!


----------



## MKbaglover

Sorry about previous post I just found a picture that is similar- it looks like it is the Hamilton Top Zip tote according to a previous post on this thread!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I've just seen this older (but still looks recent/ not a new style as it is on sale) bag and was wondering what it is- it seems to be a cross between a Selma and Hamilton!  Had a quick look at our new library but couldn't see it- I didn't look at all the modelling pics though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987929



Not a great picture but it looks like the MK Hamilton Top  Zip Tote.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I've just seen this older (but still looks recent/ not a new style as it is on sale) bag and was wondering what it is- it seems to be a cross between a Selma and Hamilton!  Had a quick look at our new library but couldn't see it- I didn't look at all the modelling pics though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987929





cdtracing said:


> Not a great picture but it looks like the MK Hamilton Top  Zip Tote.


 The way it is shaped, it kinda looks like a Traveler Hamilton, No? Do the travelers even come in a zip top? Do I see an outer compartment on the front??


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> The way it is shaped, it kinda looks like a Traveler Hamilton, No? Do the travelers even come in a zip top? Do I see an outer compartment on the front??


The picture isn't great (it was the easier to photograph the screen at the time). It looked like the traveller to me too-it is Saffiano leather and Dark Dune colour.  It also looks like a slip pocket to me.  I'm trying to convince my husband I need this bag.....I like it because it unusual, a bit more understated than the Hamilton and the colour has been on my list!

Thank you both fir your prompt feedback- I'm still working out how to multiple quote!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> The picture isn't great (it was the easier to photograph the screen at the time). It looked like the traveller to me too-it is Saffiano leather and Dark Dune colour.  It also looks like a slip pocket to me.  I'm trying to convince my husband I need this bag.....I like it because it unusual, a bit more understated than the Hamilton and the colour has been on my list!
> 
> Thank you both fir your prompt feedback- I'm still working out how to multiple quote!


I have NEVER seen a Traveler with a front pocket on it before! Are you sure it is authentic?? You might want to get pics of the interior and post on the authenticity thread before you purchase! We need the pics requested in my signature below. I am very suspicious of this bag's authenticity. I notice things like outer pockets because they are a MUST for me and I would have bought a Traveler already had I ever seen one with an outer pocket. I have NOT! Also, I just looked at every Hamilton Traveler on ebay and there is not even ONE with an outer pocket on it. What website is this bag on?? Please send me the link,

Here is a link to an authentic MK Hamilton Traveler. Notice the difference in the front having no outer pocket or stitching like that. Also, there are none in dark dune! PLUS, the way the top belt is situated is all wrong on the bag you are showing us! Please send me the link to the website you are looking at. There are many fakes websites! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4195a7f226


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I have NEVER seen a Traveler with a front pocket on it before! Are you sure it is authentic?? You might want to get pics of the interior and post on the authenticity thread before you purchase! We need the pics requested in my signature below. I am very suspicious of this bag's authenticity. I notice things like outer pockets because they are a MUST for me and I would have bought a Traveler already had I ever seen one with an outer pocket. I have NOT! Also, I just looked at every Hamilton Traveler on ebay and there is not even ONE with an outer pocket on it. What website is this bag on?? Please send me the link,
> 
> Here is a link to an authentic MK Hamilton Traveler. Notice the difference in the front having no outer pocket or stitching like that. Also, there are none in dark dune! PLUS, the way the top belt is situated is all wrong on the bag you are showing us! Please send me the link to the website you are looking at. There are many fakes websites!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4195a7f226


I have sent you a private message with the link to the website but fir the benefit of others I have found a similar bag through research for sale in Belk
http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...milton-medium-top-zip-tote-P260083130F4GHMT6T

Thank you for help/ info so far


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I've just seen this older (but still looks recent/ not a new style as it is on sale) bag and was wondering what it is- it seems to be a cross between a Selma and Hamilton!  Had a quick look at our new library but couldn't see it- I didn't look at all the modelling pics though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987929



It's on MK site as new arrivals although I have seen this style for a while at Macy's in various colors and in the logo print.   Looks like the same bag.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> The picture isn't great (it was the easier to photograph the screen at the time). It looked like the traveller to me too-it is Saffiano leather and Dark Dune colour.  It also looks like a slip pocket to me.  I'm trying to convince my husband I need this bag.....I like it because it unusual, a bit more understated than the Hamilton and the colour has been on my list!
> 
> Thank you both fir your prompt feedback- I'm still working out how to multiple quote!





CinthiaZ said:


> I have NEVER seen a Traveler with a front pocket on it before! Are you sure it is authentic?? You might want to get pics of the interior and post on the authenticity thread before you purchase! We need the pics requested in my signature below. I am very suspicious of this bag's authenticity. I notice things like outer pockets because they are a MUST for me and I would have bought a Traveler already had I ever seen one with an outer pocket. I have NOT! Also, I just looked at every Hamilton Traveler on ebay and there is not even ONE with an outer pocket on it. What website is this bag on?? Please send me the link,
> 
> Here is a link to an authentic MK Hamilton Traveler. Notice the difference in the front having no outer pocket or stitching like that. Also, there are none in dark dune! PLUS, the way the top belt is situated is all wrong on the bag you are showing us! Please send me the link to the website you are looking at. There are many fakes websites!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4195a7f226



The soft leather Traveler doesn't seem to have the stitching but if it's Saffiano , it does.  It looks like the Hamilton Medium Traveler in Saffiano Leather on the MK site.  And yes, the Traveler does zip closed on top.  Since MK seems to rename bags, I wonder if it was once called the Top Zip Tote & changed to Traveler or vise versa.  Macy's has a link to the Top Zip Tote here:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_bXKHtyKm|dc_69538617847|-|bXKHtyKm

And here's a link to MK's site with the Saffiano Hamilton Traveler:

http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton...ather-tote/_/R-US_30F4GHMT6T?No=44&color=1999

Looks like the same bag from the pics.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> The soft leather Traveler doesn't seem to have the stitching but if it's Saffiano , it does.  It looks like the Hamilton Medium Traveler in Saffiano Leather on the MK site.  And yes, the Traveler does zip closed on top.  Since MK seems to rename bags, I wonder if it was once called the Top Zip Tote & changed to Traveler or vise versa.  Macy's has a link to the Top Zip Tote here:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_bXKHtyKm|dc_69538617847|-|bXKHtyKm
> 
> And here's a link to MK's site with the Saffiano Hamilton Traveler:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton...ather-tote/_/R-US_30F4GHMT6T?No=44&color=1999
> 
> Looks like the same bag from the pics.


Thank you so much for your all of your help on this, it looks like same bag to me!  I think  Cinthia wants to check my website out in case it is fake but it looks there are plenty of other bags out there. Thank you, I hadn't checked the MK website as the site I am maybe buying off is a bit like TJ Maxx and sells old stock, so I didn't think it would be there!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> It's on MK site as new arrivals although I have seen this style for a while at Macy's in various colors and in the logo print.   Looks like the same bag.


Thank you too, my multiple quote didn't work.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you so much for your all of your help on this, it looks like same bag to me!  I think  Cinthia wants to check my website out in case it is fake but it looks there are plenty of other bags out there. Thank you, I hadn't checked the MK website as the site I am maybe buying off is a bit like TJ Maxx and sells old stock, so I didn't think it would be there!


It looks like this bag has been renamed.  cdtracing had it right first.  It was originally called the Hamilton Top Zip Tote in saffiano leather.  It is unique because of the top zip and removable, adjustable shoulder strap.  The regular Hamilton does not have a removable, adjustable shoulder strap.  Based on myluvofbag's post, it looks like they renamed it the Hamilton Traveler Saffiano Leather Tote.  It's not really a Hamilton Traveler, though.  The Hamilton Traveler was originally only in vitelo leather, but also had the top zip and removable, adjustable shoulder strap.  MK has to stop changing the names of bags.    It's so confusing!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you so much for your all of your help on this, it looks like same bag to me!  I think  Cinthia wants to check my website out in case it is fake but it looks there are plenty of other bags out there. Thank you, I hadn't checked the MK website as the site I am maybe buying off is a bit like TJ Maxx and sells old stock, so I didn't think it would be there!





cdtracing said:


> The soft leather Traveler doesn't seem to have the stitching but if it's Saffiano , it does.  It looks like the Hamilton Medium Traveler in Saffiano Leather on the MK site.  And yes, the Traveler does zip closed on top.  Since MK seems to rename bags, I wonder if it was once called the Top Zip Tote & changed to Traveler or vise versa.  Macy's has a link to the Top Zip Tote here:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_bXKHtyKm|dc_69538617847|-|bXKHtyKm
> 
> And here's a link to MK's site with the Saffiano Hamilton Traveler:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton...ather-tote/_/R-US_30F4GHMT6T?No=44&color=1999
> 
> Looks like the same bag from the pics.





myluvofbags said:


> It's on MK site as new arrivals although I have seen this style for a while at Macy's in various colors and in the logo print.   Looks like the same bag.



OK, thanks ladies! Good to know because I have never seen that one before! Hmmm, I wonder if it comes in the silver hardware? lol! I am pretty interested in this one. With my luck, there are none in silver, but if there is, I am on it! lol! Odd there is not even one on ebay! Must be fairly new.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Uhg...only comes in gold hardware! I don't think that is an outer pocket either. I think it is just some extra stitching, It would be nice if that was a pocket! What's up with unnecessary stitching!?? Frankly I like it much better without it, UNLESS it was a functional outer pocket. Then it would be awesome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> It looks like this bag has been renamed.  cdtracing had it right first.  It was originally called the Hamilton Top Zip Tote in saffiano leather.  It is unique because of the top zip and removable, adjustable shoulder strap.  The regular Hamilton does not have a removable, adjustable shoulder strap.  Based on myluvofbag's post, it looks like they renamed it the Hamilton Traveler Saffiano Leather Tote.  It's not really a Hamilton Traveler, though.  The Hamilton Traveler was originally only in vitelo leather, but also had the top zip and removable, adjustable shoulder strap.  MK has to stop changing the names of bags.    It's so confusing!


Really! They do need to stop changing the names! makes it really hard for us to keep up! It's getting worse all the time. It really is shaped like a Traveler though, so that is why I assumed it was. And apparently it now is. However, I am still concerned about seeing the interior on the one on the website she showed us. The price is awful LOW! 

Cdtracing,, could you please check out this website since you are our BEST 'Dick Tracy' ! lol! And they are calling it Mushroom?? Is there even such a thing? macy's NOR MK website has it in this MUSHROOM! 

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-cjJe.YPjQk8PqE_oDxl1IQ


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I've just seen this older (but still looks recent/ not a new style as it is on sale) bag and was wondering what it is- it seems to be a cross between a Selma and Hamilton!  Had a quick look at our new library but couldn't see it- I didn't look at all the modelling pics though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987929





MKbaglover said:


> I have sent you a private message with the link to the website but fir the benefit of others I have found a similar bag through research for sale in Belk
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...milton-medium-top-zip-tote-P260083130F4GHMT6T
> 
> Thank you for help/ info so far





cdtracing said:


> The soft leather Traveler doesn't seem to have the stitching but if it's Saffiano , it does.  It looks like the Hamilton Medium Traveler in Saffiano Leather on the MK site.  And yes, the Traveler does zip closed on top.  Since MK seems to rename bags, I wonder if it was once called the Top Zip Tote & changed to Traveler or vise versa.  Macy's has a link to the Top Zip Tote here:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_bXKHtyKm|dc_69538617847|-|bXKHtyKm
> 
> And here's a link to MK's site with the Saffiano Hamilton Traveler:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton...ather-tote/_/R-US_30F4GHMT6T?No=44&color=1999
> 
> Looks like the same bag from the pics.



Really! They do need to stop changing the names! makes it really hard for us to keep up! It's getting worse all the time. It really is shaped like a Traveler though, so that is why I assumed it was. And apparently it now is. However, I am still concerned about seeing the interior on the one on the website OP showed us. The price is awful LOW! 

Cdtracing,, could you please check out this website since you are our BEST 'Dick Tracy' ! lol! And they are calling it Mushroom?? Is there even such a thing? macy's NOR MK website has it in this so called, MUSHROOM! Wish they had pic of the interior! 

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/produ...Qk8PqE_oDxl1IQ


They did have this pic which looks good, but not enough. Maybe they just named the color incorrectly? Mushroom?? This must be the Dark Khaki as quoted on the other web OP provided.??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Really! They do need to stop changing the names! makes it really hard for us to keep up! It's getting worse all the time. It really is shaped like a Traveler though, so that is why I assumed it was. And apparently it now is. However, I am still concerned about seeing the interior on the one on the website OP showed us. The price is awful LOW!
> 
> Cdtracing,, could you please check out this website since you are our BEST 'Dick Tracy' ! lol! And they are calling it Mushroom?? Is there even such a thing? macy's NOR MK website has it in this so called, MUSHROOM! Wish they had pic of the interior!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/produ...Qk8PqE_oDxl1IQ
> 
> 
> They did have this pic which looks good, but not enough. Maybe they just named the color incorrectly? Mushroom?? This must be the Dark Khaki as quoted on the other web OP provided.??



If you click "Shop" at the very top of the page on the black toolbar, you will see a section called Discounts/Deal.   The Outnet is the first website listed.   As a website listed on TPF, I would assume the site is legit.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> If you click "Shop" at the very top of the page on the black toolbar, you will see a section called Discounts/Deal.   The Outnet is the first website listed.   As a website listed on TPF, I would assume the site is legit.


I will PM you about that.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> If you click "Shop" at the very top of the page on the black toolbar, you will see a section called Discounts/Deal.   The Outnet is the first website listed.   As a website listed on TPF, I would assume the site is legit.


Nevermind, I found it! I see what you mean. Thanks! I need to shop other places besides Macys and ebay! lol! I am so scared because of all the fakes websites out there and I always get great return service from Macy's or ebay. Granted their are a lot of fakes on ebay, but at least I can count on their buyer protection.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Really! They do need to stop changing the names! makes it really hard for us to keep up! It's getting worse all the time. It really is shaped like a Traveler though, so that is why I assumed it was. And apparently it now is. However, I am still concerned about seeing the interior on the one on the website OP showed us. The price is awful LOW!
> 
> Cdtracing,, could you please check out this website since you are our BEST 'Dick Tracy' ! lol! And they are calling it Mushroom?? Is there even such a thing? macy's NOR MK website has it in this so called, MUSHROOM! Wish they had pic of the interior!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/produ...Qk8PqE_oDxl1IQ
> 
> 
> They did have this pic which looks good, but not enough. Maybe they just named the color incorrectly? Mushroom?? This must be the Dark Khaki as quoted on the other web OP provided.??


This looks like dark dune.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> This looks like dark dune.


It does, but it is listed on Macy's as in Dark Khaki. MK website only has Optic White and I forget the other color! lol! But none in this 'mushroom' or dark khacki. I believe Macy's to be correct...dark khaki


----------



## MKbaglover

Thank you all for this, I thought the site was genuine but I hadn't bought a MK bag from them before ( I had bought other items though) and I am very wary of buying fakes.  That is what prompted me to pose the question as I hadn't seen this style anywhere before.  I can't decide whether to get it, I keep going back and forward about the style and then the colour!  If I do will put the images on this forum!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you all for this, I thought the site was genuine but I hadn't bought a MK bag from them before ( I had bought other items though) and I am very wary of buying fakes.  That is what prompted me to pose the question as I hadn't seen this style anywhere before.  I can't decide whether to get it, I keep going back and forward about the style and then the colour!  If I do will put the images on this forum!


Since Cdtracing pointed out to me that the TPF has the site in their approved go to, list, I am confident you will be OK.  I am sorry i did not recognize it as it is a fairly new style. Yes, please post pics if you decide to get it. I am really interested in seeing the interior, just because it is so new. Would be great if you posted pics in our new reference library too! Thanks and good luck!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Since Cdtracing pointed out to me that the TPF has the site in their approved go to, list, I am confident you will be OK.  I am sorry i did not recognize it as it is a fairly new style. Yes, please post pics if you decide to get it. I am really interested in seeing the interior, just because it is so new. Would be great if you posted pics in our new reference library too! Thanks and good luck!


Unfortunately I was too torn on whether to get but in the end I decided to hold put for a bag I really want rather than this just because was a bargain, especially when I haven't seen the bag style in person and the fact there was a risk of defects as the site seems to be more like outlet/ seconds.  Just as I made the decision the bag sold out, so it wasn't meant to be.  I have since found it on Macys and it got good reviews so maybe in the future!


----------



## krenae

Has anyone seen this bag before?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Michael-Kors-purse-554fd15dbab32d4e180098f6


----------



## aliceinwl

Hello! I saw this bag in the Michael Kors Instagram feed. It's so beautiful! But I can't find it on the Michael Kors website. Can anyone tell me its name? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Latriece Monai

Hi can someone tell me if this is a fake. I just received it today as a gift. Their is no "made in" tag anywhere. And it came folded in grey wrapping. Please help because the person that purchased it would be devastated to know it's a fake.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

aliceinwl said:


> Hello! I saw this bag in the Michael Kors Instagram feed. It's so beautiful! But I can't find it on the Michael Kors website. Can anyone tell me its name? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006000



Its called the LEA satchel. I saw this in the MK boutique in navy and luggage. It scratches REALLY easily. The display looked terrible so the sa brought out several from the back in the plastic. Just handling them caused scratches and marks. The leather is similar to the hamilton traveler leather which also needs to be "babied". Its a really soft leather. I wanted something in navy and ended up getting a navy blue pebbled leather Camden. I Hope that helps.


----------



## aliceinwl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its called the LEA satchel. I saw this in the MK boutique in navy and luggage. It scratches REALLY easily. The display looked terrible so the sa brought out several from the back in the plastic. Just handling them caused scratches and marks. The leather is similar to the hamilton traveler leather which also needs to be "babied". Its a really soft leather. I wanted something in navy and ended up getting a navy blue pebbled leather Camden. I Hope that helps.




Thank you, Baglady! It does help a lot. I think it's a beautiful bag, but I don't want a bag that needs to be babied. I appreciate the insight. Have a great weekend!


----------



## myluvofbags

aliceinwl said:


> Hello! I saw this bag in the Michael Kors Instagram feed. It's so beautiful! But I can't find it on the Michael Kors website. Can anyone tell me its name? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006000



This bag is beautiful.   The leather looks weathered (in a good way) and it looks like it has brass hardware,  not shiny gold.   It has the look of a rich vintage bag.


----------



## aliceinwl

myluvofbags said:


> This bag is beautiful.   The leather looks weathered (in a good way) and it looks like it has brass hardware,  not shiny gold.   It has the look of a rich vintage bag.




It is! I said I don't want a bag I have to baby, yet I am thinking about it all the time. I think it's love.


----------



## melbo

aliceinwl said:


> It is! I said I don't want a bag I have to baby, yet I am thinking about it all the time. I think it's love.



I have a couple bags I have to baby, but you know what, they're so worth it. I say buy it, and if you notice it scratches randomly, I say use the warranty. In a years time you'll definitely notice if it's "regular wear and tear". Take the chance &#128522;


----------



## SSeth

Hey guys, I was wondering if you can identify this bag?
I feel like I might be underpricing it :/
Any idea how much it should go for? 
Thanks!


----------



## melbo

SSeth said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you can identify this bag?
> I feel like I might be underpricing it :/
> Any idea how much it should go for?
> Thanks!



It's a Beverly Clutch. NWT go for around $100 on eBay. Not sure what yours would go for since it's patent leather? Look around eBay, you should get a good idea of how to price yours.


----------



## speaksoftly

I don't have a picture, but I just saw this review on Youtube. I would like to get the bigger version of this bag. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn67cFUk1HU


----------



## cdtracing

speaksoftly said:


> I don't have a picture, but I just saw this review on Youtube. I would like to get the bigger version of this bag.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn67cFUk1HU



It's the outlet mini crossbody.


----------



## keptwife

speaksoftly said:


> I don't have a picture, but I just saw this review on Youtube. I would like to get the bigger version of this bag.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn67cFUk1HU




This is the outlet version of the mini jet set satchel.


----------



## speaksoftly

cdtracing said:


> It's the outlet mini crossbody.



Thank you! 



keptwife said:


> This is the outlet version of the mini jet set satchel.



Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I have a couple bags I have to baby, but you know what, they're so worth it. I say buy it, and if you notice it scratches randomly, I say use the warranty. In a years time you'll definitely notice if it's "regular wear and tear". Take the chance &#65533;&#65533;


Well, Melbo, I finally got my hands on a saffiano bag that I bought to resell and here is what I have to say...YUCK!! lol!!  I HATE it!!  That is NOT leather! You know what my first impression was to the touch?? RUBBER! It feels just like rubber. I even tried to bounce it on the floor and it bounced! lol! 

I can see why it is very durable, I will give it that, but no thanks! I am so glad I got to check it out before I ordered one for myself. Not for me and I had a feeling. Did you ever notice how none of the bags in their higher end MICHAEL Kors line, are made of saffiano? Even the Miranda and the Casey are genuine leather. I personally believe we all being duked ( screwed) because I am sure that it is cut or chopped with some kind of plastic like material that is mixed in the leather and they are just not letting on, charging as if it's real leather and everyone is falling for it.

I have read many articles about this and many others including my leather crafter friends, believe the same thing. I showed it to my biker friends and they were all laughing and making fun of me! lol! But they do that every chance they get , anyway. lol! Anyhow, the bottom line is, there will be no saffiano bags in my future. Not even if it is a gift, I would sell it. I don't even want to try to get used to it. I don't understand how so many prefer it to genuine leather, when there is really no comparison.
I want to add that I have felt this material long ago on cheap purses from Walmart and Target. This stuff is nothing new and has been around a very long time.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, Melbo, I finally got my hands on a saffiano bag that I bought to resell and here is what I have to say...YUCK!! lol!!  I HATE it!!  That is NOT leather! You know what my first impression was to the touch?? RUBBER! It feels just like rubber. I even tried to bounce it on the floor and it bounced! lol!
> 
> I can see why it is very durable, I will give it that, but no thanks! I am so glad I got to check it out before I ordered one for myself. Not for me and I had a feeling. Did you ever notice how none of the bags in their higher end MICHAEL Kors line, are made of saffiano? Even the Miranda and the Casey are genuine leather. I personally believe we all being duked ( screwed) because I am sure that it is cut or chopped with some kind of plastic like material that is mixed in the leather and they are just not letting on, charging as if it's real leather and everyone is falling for it.
> 
> I have read many articles about this and many others including my leather crafter friends, believe the same thing. I showed it to my biker friends and they were all laughing and making fun of me! lol! But they do that every chance they get , anyway. lol! Anyhow, the bottom line is, there will be no saffiano bags in my future. Not even if it is a gift, I would sell it. I don't even want to try to get used to it. I don't understand how so many prefer it to genuine leather, when there is really no comparison.
> I want to add that I have felt this material long ago on cheap purses from Walmart and Target. This stuff is nothing new and has been around a very long time.


Saffiano leather is "real" leather.  It has been stamped with a cross-hatch pattern and coated with a rain/stain type of repellent.  I don't think it has any plastic in it, but it does feel coated/waxy to the touch.  I understand why you wouldn't like it if you love soft leather.  Lots of people feel that way.  But lots of others really love it, too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Saffiano leather is "real" leather.  It has been stamped with a cross-hatch pattern and coated with a rain/stain type of repellent.  I don't think it has any plastic in it, but it does feel coated/waxy to the touch.  I understand why you wouldn't like it if you love soft leather.  Lots of people feel that way.  But lots of others really love it, too.


Turns out I already own a make up case in this same material that I have had for years. It is pretty messed up with dark stains on it that won't come out. I suppose I could try washing it and see what happens, because I really don't care about it, but would like to see what happens. I bought it at Target. It is very sturdy, I will give it that, but no thanks. It is no comparison to genuine leather and I have read the process of how it is stamped. yadda. yadda, but I think they are leaving something out. That is not leather,  as we all know and love. I smell a rat and think we are getting tricked. lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Turns out I already own a make up case in this same material that I have had for years. It is pretty messed up with dark stains on it that won't come out. I suppose I could try washing it and see what happens, because I really don't care about it, but would like to see what happens. I bought it at Target. It is very sturdy, I will give it that, but no thanks. It is no comparison to genuine leather and I have read the process of how it is stamped. yadda. yadda, but I think they are leaving something out. That is not leather,  as we all know and love. I smell a rat and think we are getting tricked. lol!


Let us know how it goes with the makeup case.  You're supposed to be able to clean and condition saffiano leather just like any other leather.  Good luck!


----------



## jennice

Hey guys! I'm new here. I was recently at Holt Renfrew and saw this gorgeous MK quilted chain-strap crossbody but of course, being the forgetful person I am, forgot to grab the name of the bag from the tag. However, I saw that it retails for $448.







I haven't been able to find it online. Any ideas? Thank you in advance!

*Edit:* Never-mind, I just figured it out. It's the MMK Carine Crossbody. Such a beautiful bag, I might just have to grab it and give it a new home!


----------



## TnC

jennice said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here. I was recently at Holt Renfrew and saw this gorgeous MK quilted chain-strap crossbody but of course, being the forgetful person I am, forgot to grab the name of the bag from the tag. However, I saw that it retails for $448.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find it online. Any ideas? Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Edit:* Never-mind, I just figured it out. It's the MMK Carine Crossbody. Such a beautiful bag, I might just have to grab it and give it a new home!



Ooh that's a beautiful bag! Reminds me of Chanel!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jennice said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here. I was recently at Holt Renfrew and saw this gorgeous MK quilted chain-strap crossbody but of course, being the forgetful person I am, forgot to grab the name of the bag from the tag. However, I saw that it retails for $448.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find it online. Any ideas? Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Edit:* Never-mind, I just figured it out. It's the MMK Carine Crossbody. Such a beautiful bag, I might just have to grab it and give it a new home!


Is this a Chelsea? I think it is a newer version of the small Chelsea cross body bag. It is GORGEOUS! I always drool over these Chelsea bags! They are stunning!


----------



## jennice

CinthiaZ said:


> Is this a Chelsea? I think it is a newer version of the small Chelsea cross body bag. It is GORGEOUS! I always drool over these Chelsea bags! They are stunning!



That one is the Carine Quilted Crossbody, not a Chelsea. 
It looks very much like a Chanel. 

Also, I saw this on Michael Kors' IG. It seems to be part of his new resort collection, but I was wondering if anyone has a name for this because it's to die for!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jennice said:


> That one is the Carine Quilted Crossbody, not a Chelsea.
> It looks very much like a Chanel.
> 
> Also, I saw this on Michael Kors' IG. It seems to be part of his new resort collection, but I was wondering if anyone has a name for this because it's to die for!


Thanks for clarifying. That Carine is gorgeous! Sorry, don't know what the second one is either! lol! Sweet!


----------



## myluvofbags

jennice said:


> That one is the Carine Quilted Crossbody, not a Chelsea.
> It looks very much like a Chanel.
> 
> Also, I saw this on Michael Kors' IG. It seems to be part of his new resort collection, but I was wondering if anyone has a name for this because it's to die for!



I saw and posted this beauty a couple days ago too.  Only know it's his 2016 Resort Collection.   I can't wait till they come out!  These new looks are TDF!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Do any of you know what color this Selma is?  I found it on Instagram & love it!
View attachment 3035540


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I saw and posted this beauty a couple days ago too.  Only know it's his 2016 Resort Collection.   I can't wait till they come out!  These new looks are TDF!!!


That first style reminds me of an old Coach bucket bag I bought about 30 years ago. I still have it. Here is a pic. The leather held up very well all these years. Funny how some things are classic designs that keep coming back. I don't use it any more, but maybe now, I will! Will have to see if I can get it clean first. Not sure. If not, I can always get another Michael Kors! lol! Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> That first style reminds me of an old Coach bucket bag I bought about 30 years ago. I still have it. Here is a pic. The leather held up very well all these years. Funny how some things are classic designs that keep coming back. I don't use it any more, but maybe now, I will! Will have to see if I can get it clean first. Not sure. If not, I can always get another Michael Kors! lol! Thanks!



This bag looks stunning after all this time.   Wow!  Even the hardware still looks great!   I agree,  it's a classic that will not go away and you should put it in your bag rotation.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> Do any of you know what color this Selma is?  I found it on Instagram & love it!
> View attachment 3035540


I think that is called Pale Pink.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This bag looks stunning after all this time.   Wow!  Even the hardware still looks great!   I agree,  it's a classic that will not go away and you should put it in your bag rotation.


Thanks! Coach's glove tanned leather is just the BEST!  If they would get back to making more bags in the glove tanned leather, again,  they would make a huge come back. The story behind their glove tanned leather is so 'Americana'!  The originator of Coach was amazed at his baseball glove and went to see how the leather was treated for making baseball gloves! He then started making bags, treating all the leather the same as his baseball glove! lol! Thus "glove tanned leather!" Doesn't get any more American than THAT! Baseball and Apple Pie. God Bless America! lol!  This one was made in the USA. Now that they outsource to China, the bags are not even close! What a shame...

PS...the hardware is real brass, not painted.


----------



## aliceinwl

melbo said:


> I have a couple bags I have to baby, but you know what, they're so worth it. I say buy it, and if you notice it scratches randomly, I say use the warranty. In a years time you'll definitely notice if it's "regular wear and tear". Take the chance [emoji4]




I just had to listen to you, the voice of reason. Lea is here!! I love it! It smells delicious and is so soft! [emoji16]


----------



## CinthiaZ

aliceinwl said:


> I just had to listen to you, the voice of reason. Lea is here!! I love it! It smells delicious and is so soft! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3036260
> View attachment 3036261
> View attachment 3036262


OMG!!! That is TDF!!   Stunning! Do they have any with silver hardware???


----------



## CinthiaZ

aliceinwl said:


> I just had to listen to you, the voice of reason. Lea is here!! I love it! It smells delicious and is so soft! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3036260
> View attachment 3036261
> View attachment 3036262


I just looked it up online. Not even ONE on ebay yet! It is on sale marked down from 398, to 278.  Makes me so mad there is none with silver hardware! What a GORGEOUS bag!! I may have to get back into gold again! lol! It just doesn't look right with my coloring.Dang!!


----------



## aliceinwl

CinthiaZ said:


> I just looked it up online. Not even ONE on ebay yet! It is on sale marked down from 398, to 278.  Makes me so mad there is none with silver hardware! What a GORGEOUS bag!! I may have to get back into gold again! lol! It just doesn't look right with my coloring.Dang!!




Thank you! It is gorgeous! I'm seriously in love, can't stop touching it and smelling it, ahhhhhhhh. You might want to listen to the voice of reason, like I did [emoji6]


----------



## CinthiaZ

aliceinwl said:


> Thank you! It is gorgeous! I'm seriously in love, can't stop touching it and smelling it, ahhhhhhhh. You might want to listen to the voice of reason, like I did [emoji6]


MWA?? lol! I won't HAVE anything but soft leather. All of my bags are in genuine leather.  I do not own ONE saffiano bag and I doubt I ever will. There is NOTHING like the smell and feel of new leather. Welcome to MY world! lol! That is a FABULOUS bag and I think now you will be hooked on what is simply the BEST! IMO


----------



## aliceinwl

CinthiaZ said:


> MWA?? lol! I won't HAVE anything but soft leather. All of my bags are in genuine leather.  I do not own ONE saffiano bag and I doubt I ever will. There is NOTHING like the smell and feel of new leather. Welcome to MY world! lol! That is a FABULOUS bag and I think now you will be hooked on what is simply the BEST! IMO




Thank you! I'm hooked up for sure!


----------



## melbo

aliceinwl said:


> I just had to listen to you, the voice of reason. Lea is here!! I love it! It smells delicious and is so soft! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3036260
> View attachment 3036261
> View attachment 3036262



It's gorgeous! Love the smell of a new leather bag! I'm so glad it's love!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> It's gorgeous! Love the smell of a new leather bag! I'm so glad it's love!


Isn't that Lea gorgeous, Melbo? I am hoping they come out with more colors. Right now they just have Navy and luggage and of course both have the gold hardware. I'd love to see this in black with silver hardware. Wow! I'd have smoke under my shoes! lol! That design is SWEET!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Isn't that Lea gorgeous, Melbo? I am hoping they come out with more colors. Right now they just have Navy and luggage and of course both have the gold hardware. I'd love to see this in black with silver hardware. Wow! I'd have smoke under my shoes! lol! That design is SWEET!



It's a very gorgeous bag! The leather and the details come together VERY well. I hope they come out with know options


----------



## Teina83

Hey, 

does anyone know which bag this is?

Appreciate your help as I want to sell the bag.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Teina83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> does anyone know which bag this is?
> 
> Appreciate your help as I want to sell the bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It the MK BEDFORD Satchel .


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

Hello, 

I ordered a new MK bag online today. On the website it's called Weston MD Shoulder Bag, but when I google it to see more pictures of it, Weston seems to be a different bag. Does anybody have this bag and know the exact name? I would appreciate pictures from the inside and your opinion on the bag. I for myself can't wait to get it at the beginning of next week.

Thanks!


----------



## smileydimples

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a new MK bag online today. On the website it's called Weston MD Shoulder Bag, but when I google it to see more pictures of it, Weston seems to be a different bag. Does anybody have this bag and know the exact name? I would appreciate pictures from the inside and your opinion on the bag. I for myself can't wait to get it at the beginning of next week.
> 
> Thanks!



I have one of these in Palm green mine say Weston too. I also see others listed as Bedford also. Pretty bag!!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

smileydimples said:


> I have one of these in Palm green mine say Weston too. I also see others listed as Bedford also. Pretty bag!!


Thank you. Yes, exactly. I find it in a different colour on the MK website named as Bedford. I am confused.


----------



## smileydimples

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> Thank you. Yes, exactly. I find it in a different colour on the MK website named as Bedford. I am confused.



Your welcome .....Palm is a older color and  I found an article on mine and Weston was correct. So I think your okay  I had to look because I got confused


----------



## BeachBagGal

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a new MK bag online today. On the website it's called Weston MD Shoulder Bag, but when I google it to see more pictures of it, Weston seems to be a different bag. Does anybody have this bag and know the exact name? I would appreciate pictures from the inside and your opinion on the bag. I for myself can't wait to get it at the beginning of next week.
> 
> Thanks!


I know that style is called Bedford now, so maybe that was an older name? I'm not sure. I ordered this bag in Luggage (there are pix in the Library section under Bedford).


----------



## TnC

I had a black one and it was called a Bedford convertible shoulder bag


----------



## ubo22

It used to be called the Weston.  Now it's called the Bedford.  This particular style of it is called the Bedford Convertible Shoulder Bag.  In addition to the short shoulder strap, it should also have a longer cross body strap.


----------



## Teina83

Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Who knows the style name for this one??  I am interested in getting one but not in the color block. Looking for a solid luggage, but I need the style name to search it.


----------



## cdtracing

Teina83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> does anyone know which bag this is?
> 
> Appreciate your help as I want to sell the bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Like CinthiaZ said, this is the MK Bedford satchel.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Who knows the style name for this one??  I am interested in getting one but not in the color block. Looking for a solid luggage, but I need the style name to search it.



Cin, I think this is an older MK outlet bag.  It looks familiar to me but I can't remember the name.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> It used to be called the Weston.  Now it's called the Bedford.  This particular style of it is called the Bedford Convertible Shoulder Bag.  In addition to the short shoulder strap, it should also have a longer cross body strap.



Ubo is correct.  This style use to be called the Weston but now it's called the Bedford.  Frankly, I wish MK would stop changing the names of style after a few years.  It really causes confusion & even make authentication harder because the names keep changing.


----------



## TnC

Why does he keep changing the names? So confusing haha. The sutton used to be called dressy right? And now I find out the Bedford used to be called Weston. Crazy man LOL...stick to one name.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Cin, I think this is an older MK outlet bag.  It looks familiar to me but I can't remember the name.


I really like it and considering getting one, but not in the color block. I want to see what other colors they have, but can't find it anywhere without the style name. I know how I can look for it. Was just being lazy and hoping someone here would know! lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Who knows the style name for this one??  I am interested in getting one but not in the color block. Looking for a solid luggage, but I need the style name to search it.


 


cdtracing said:


> Cin, I think this is an older MK outlet bag.  It looks familiar to me but I can't remember the name.


 
It's definitely the outlet version of another bag.  With the name plate I think it's the outlet version of the Hamilton.  Could it be the outlet version of the slouchy Hamilton satchel?  I've seen pictures of the boutique version with the lock and this may be the outlet version of the same bag.


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

Thank you all for your replies. I am so looking forward to receive the bag tomorrow or on Tuesday.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> It's definitely the outlet version of another bag.  With the name plate I think it's the outlet version of the Hamilton.  Could it be the outlet version of the slouchy Hamilton satchel?  I've seen pictures of the boutique version with the lock and this may be the outlet version of the same bag.


So the style name would be slouchy Hamilton Satchel??  I have seen that bag with the lock. Makes sense. Will try looking it up that way. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Ubo is correct.  This style use to be called the Weston but now it's called the Bedford.  Frankly, I wish MK would stop changing the names of style after a few years.  It really causes confusion & even make authentication harder because the names keep changing.


They not only changed the name, they changed the entire design! Here is a Bedford I own. Looks nothing like it!! MK is very strange. I don't get their strategy at all! lol

This one is twice the size and even has snaps on the sides to expand larger. I personally like it better like this.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Cin, I think this is an older MK outlet bag.  It looks familiar to me but I can't remember the name.





ubo22 said:


> It's definitely the outlet version of another bag.  With the name plate I think it's the outlet version of the Hamilton.  Could it be the outlet version of the slouchy Hamilton satchel?  I've seen pictures of the boutique version with the lock and this may be the outlet version of the same bag.



I found out the style name! It 's called the HUDSON and boy, I sure have my eye on them for a deal! Sweet looking bag! Now I just hope it has an outer pocket on the back, and silver hardware! lol! Probably NOT!! Uhg..


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I found out the style name! It 's called the HUDSON and boy, I sure have my eye on them for a deal! Sweet looking bag! Now I just hope it has an outer pocket on the back, and silver hardware! lol! Probably NOT!! Uhg..



It's an older version of the Outlet Hudson.  The newer versions look different.  I like the looks of this one.  It kinda reminds me of the Riley with it's silhouette.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I found out the style name! It 's called the HUDSON and boy, I sure have my eye on them for a deal! Sweet looking bag! Now I just hope it has an outer pocket on the back, and silver hardware! lol! Probably NOT!! Uhg..


 


cdtracing said:


> It's an older version of the Outlet Hudson.  The newer versions look different.  I like the looks of this one.  It kinda reminds me of the Riley with it's silhouette.


And I like that the shoulder strap attaches at the ends of the top zipper.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's an older version of the Outlet Hudson.  The newer versions look different.  I like the looks of this one.  It kinda reminds me of the Riley with it's silhouette.


Yep, it reminds me of our Tristan too, which has the same shape. What did they do? Change the Hudson real drastic like the Bedford?? lol! What's up with them?? Pick a style and stick to it, for heavens sakes!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> And I like that the shoulder strap attaches at the ends of the top zipper.


Yes, that is how it is on the Tristan too. I like that better as well, than the way it is on my Riley.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's an older version of the Outlet Hudson.  The newer versions look different.  I like the looks of this one.  It kinda reminds me of the Riley with it's silhouette.


EEK!! I just saw the updated version and don't care for it. They should have stuck with this one!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> EEK!! I just saw the updated version and don't care for it. They should have stuck with this one!



Don't say EEK!!!  My son gave me the sand snake Hudson for Christmas.  I love the bag.  It's structured & works well for me.  But the soft leather style would also be a good one to have!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Don't say EEK!!!  My son gave me the sand snake Hudson for Christmas.  I love the bag.  It's structured & works well for me.  But the soft leather style would also be a good one to have!


lol! Sorry. Is this the one he got you?? Looks like a Selma did 'it' with a Fulton!! LMAO!!  Just teasing you. Gotta admit, tt does look a bit ike the Selma with the 'wings' on the sides. Is this same one your son got you??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Sorry. Is this the one he got you?? Looks like a Selma did 'it' with a Fulton!! LMAO!!  Just teasing you. Gotta admit, tt does look a bit ike the Selma with the 'wings' on the sides. Is this same one your son got you??



Yes.  But mine is in Sand Python.  It's holds a lot.  You don't have to like it, tho.  LOL  It was a surprise Christmas gift from him.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Yes.  But mine is in Sand Python.  It's holds a lot.  You don't have to like it, tho.  LOL  It was a surprise Christmas gift from him.



It looks nice in the python color and the front flap blends in well with the hardware versus on the bright green.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes.  But mine is in Sand Python.  It's holds a lot.  You don't have to like it, tho.  LOL  It was a surprise Christmas gift from him.


It does look nicer in the python. Maybe it was the green making me go EEK! LMAO!!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> It looks nice in the python color and the front flap blends in well with the hardware versus on the bright green.



Thanks.  I really like it.  It's structured like the Saffianna bags & holds a lot of stuff.  My youngest surprised me with it & picked it out himself.




CinthiaZ said:


> It does look nicer in the python. Maybe it was the green making me go EEK! LMAO!!



I've seen it in some other colors & frankly, the python looks the best to me.  LOL  
I know  you'll always love your soft leather bags, Cinthia!


----------



## Roche

Hello is it possible to tell me the name of that bag please?  Thanks! (its the only picture I have)


----------



## cdtracing

Roche said:


> Hello is it possible to tell me the name of that bag please?  Thanks! (its the only picture I have)



I wish you had a picture of the interior.  I'm not 100% but this bag looks like it may be from the Michael Kors Julie line.  It has a lot of the features & hardware from that collection.


----------



## Roche

cdtracing said:


> I wish you had a picture of the interior.  I'm not 100% but this bag looks like it may be from the Michael Kors Julie line.  It has a lot of the features & hardware from that collection.


Yes I think too!  I have made some research and it looks like the Julie line (my God you are GOOD!!!!).  I only have found another square bag that looks like that but its not exactly the same one.  Was that a limited MK collection line?


----------



## cdtracing

Roche said:


> Yes I think too!  I have made some research and it looks like the Julie line (my God you are GOOD!!!!).  I only have found another square bag that looks like that but its not exactly the same one.  Was that a limited MK collection line?



The Julie line is from his higher end Michael Kors Collection.  Several of his higher end collections are not mass produced like the Michael Michael Kors side giving them less availability & therefore more exclusivity.  I'm not sure if the Julie Line is a limited collection but you don't see a lot of them.

My guess would be this one was called Julie calf leather double ring shoulder bag.


----------



## Roche

I have bought that bag on Ebay and it is in fact MK high end collection (by lining and interior tag).  I will put more pictures as soon as I receive it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Roche said:


> Hello is it possible to tell me the name of that bag please?  Thanks! (its the only picture I have)


I wish I could see the front of the whole bag, not just the side? Would really help.


----------



## Roche

So that beauty has arrived.  No tags so no name.  I have paid it 150$ (a joke) and I am in love with it.  So you experts, what do you think?  Julie hobo?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Roche said:


> View attachment 3052257
> 
> View attachment 3052258
> 
> 
> So that beauty has arrived.  No tags so no name.  I have paid it 150$ (a joke) and I am in love with it.  So you experts, what do you think?  Julie hobo?


Yes, It's a julie and very nice!! I love the detailed contrast stitching on this bag! NICE!


----------



## cdtracing

Roche said:


> View attachment 3052257
> 
> View attachment 3052258
> 
> 
> So that beauty has arrived.  No tags so no name.  I have paid it 150$ (a joke) and I am in love with it.  So you experts, what do you think?  Julie hobo?



Yes, it's definitely a Julie & from his higher end Michael Kors Collection!  Great bag & you got a killer deal.


----------



## Roche

So how much was this bag originally?  The strap is a bit long but the rings allowed me to shorten it.  Its an amazing bag, the leather and color are to die for.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm not sure what this one originally sold for but MK has the clutch that matches this bag on his website currently on sale for $347.50 with an original price of $695.  You can bet this one sold for more than $800.  And I'm being conservative with my estimate.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Roche said:


> So how much was this bag originally?  The strap is a bit long but the rings allowed me to shorten it.  Its an amazing bag, the leather and color are to die for.





cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure what this one originally sold for but MK has the clutch that matches this bag on his website currently on sale for $347.50 with an original price of $695.  You can bet this one sold for more than $800.  And I'm being conservative with my estimate.




Yes, I saw this bag on ebay with a price tag on it for 895.00!!


----------



## Roche

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I saw this bag on ebay with a price tag on it for 895.00!!



Thanks ladies, you are amazingly good!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Roche said:


> Thanks ladies, you are amazingly good!!!!



You're welcome.  Enjoy your bag!!!  She's a real beauty!!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

I got my bag three days ago and I love it. It's now called the Bedford Tassle. I like it so much I had to buy the bigger version of it too. My best friend has it and I always loved it. I should get it next week and I can't wait. Yes, I am a slight MK addict.


----------



## smileydimples

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I got my bag three days ago and I love it. It's now called the Bedford Tassle. I like it so much I had to buy the bigger version of it too. My best friend has it and I always loved it. I should get it next week and I can't wait. Yes, I am a slight MK addict.



So glad you got it and you love it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a new MK bag online today. On the website it's called Weston MD Shoulder Bag, but when I google it to see more pictures of it, Weston seems to be a different bag. Does anybody have this bag and know the exact name? I would appreciate pictures from the inside and your opinion on the bag. I for myself can't wait to get it at the beginning of next week.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't mean to sound as if I don't like this bag. It really is sweet! I love the tassle on it! And the flap, and the leather! . It really is gorgeous! Hope you love it! 

I just get confused how they completely change the design of a style name. I just think they should call your bag something else, when it looks nothing like so many other Bedford designs, including the original one that I showed. It's very strange how they do this??  I think your style deserves it own new style name. Don't you?? lol!  I think they should name it the URSULA! What do you think?? lol!


----------



## cdtracing

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I got my bag three days ago and I love it. It's now called the Bedford Tassle. I like it so much I had to buy the bigger version of it too. My best friend has it and I always loved it. I should get it next week and I can't wait. Yes, I am a slight MK addict.



Awesome!!  It's a great bag & I'm sure you'll love the larger version!


----------



## CinthiaZ

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I got my bag three days ago and I love it. It's now called the Bedford Tassle. I like it so much I had to buy the bigger version of it too. My best friend has it and I always loved it. I should get it next week and I can't wait. Yes, I am a slight MK addict.


Oh, I bet the bigger version is awesome! Please post some pics!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MORNIN!  Does anybody know exactly what this bag is called?  I thought it was a Hudson but am now thinking it is a 'Slouchy Hamilton satchel?? Anyone know for sure?? It has a flap over the top of the zipper compartment with a compartment under it.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> MORNIN!  Does anybody know exactly what this bag is called?  I thought it was a Hudson but am now thinking it is a 'Slouchy Hamilton satchel?? Anyone know for sure?? It has a flap over the top of the zipper compartment with a compartment under it.


That's the slouchy Hamilton satchel.


----------



## cdtracing

It's not a Hudson.  The Hudson didn't come with a lock.  I agree with Ubo.  It's the Slouchy Hamilton Satchel.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> That's the slouchy Hamilton satchel.





cdtracing said:


> It's not a Hudson.  The Hudson didn't come with a lock.  I agree with Ubo.  It's the Slouchy Hamilton Satchel.




Thanks Ladies! That's what I was thinking too. Just had to make sure it wasn't called something else. Thanks!  Gosh, there is so many different styles of the Hamilton. Have this one too!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! That's what I was thinking too. Just had to make sure it wasn't called something else. Thanks!  Gosh, there is so many different style of the Hamilton. Have this one too!



Love this!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Love this!!!


Thanks! It is pretty cute. Great when you want a smaller bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! That's what I was thinking too. Just had to make sure it wasn't called something else. Thanks!  Gosh, there is so many different styles of the Hamilton. Have this one too!



I like this one!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I like this one!


Thanks! I love the color of it, Cranberry. Can use it all year round.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! That's what I was thinking too. Just had to make sure it wasn't called something else. Thanks!  Gosh, there is so many different styles of the Hamilton. Have this one too!



I love the Cranberry color with the silver hardware.  That's definitely a year round bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I love the Cranberry color with the silver hardware.  That's definitely a year round bag!


Thanks CD! I love pretty much anything in burgundy wine colors. It is actually my favorite color and always has been, even since the 70s! lol! . I had too much of it at one time. I now need more. It depends what year it is , what size I am! lol! I have 3 different size wardrobes ranging from size 8/9 to a 14! How crazy is that? I have gone back down to a 10 / 12, but I'll never see a size 8 again! lol! I should just give it away. I won't sell clothing because I know there would be too many returns because of wrong size. I have plenty of girlfriends in a size 8. ( stinkers! lol!)  that I can give them to. Hate to give up my burgundy tops and dresses though, but I might as well. The up side is getting new ones! lol! But so hard to find anything I like anymore. I do better online than in the stores.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks CD! I love pretty much anything in burgundy wine colors. It is actually my favorite color and always has been, even since the 70s! lol! . I had too much of it at one time. I now need more. It depends what year it is , what size I am! lol! I have 3 different size wardrobes ranging from size 8/9 to a 14! How crazy is that? I have gone back down to a 10 / 12, but I'll never see a size 8 again! lol! I should just give it away. I won't sell clothing because I know there would be too many returns because of wrong size. I have plenty of girlfriends in a size 8. ( stinkers! lol!)  that I can give them to. Hate to give up my burgundy tops and dresses though, but I might as well. The up side is getting new ones! lol! But so hard to find anything I like anymore. I do better online than in the stores.



I've got to go through my closet soon.  I've got clothes I can't wear anymore but I hang on to them because I love them so.  It's time to clean out.  At one time, I wore a size 6.  I was a skinny B***h back then!!  I would be happy to see a size 10 again but I wouldn't mind a size 12 either.  I've got to get back on my diet.  My eating habits have gone in the toilet lately.  But it tastes so good & I get so tired of eating salads all the time!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I've got to go through my closet soon.  I've got clothes I can't wear anymore but I hang on to them because I love them so.  It's time to clean out.  At one time, I wore a size 6.  I was a skinny B***h back then!!  I would be happy to see a size 10 again but I wouldn't mind a size 12 either.  I've got to get back on my diet.  My eating habits have gone in the toilet lately.  But it tastes so good & I get so tired of eating salads all the time!


lol! Some call it 'rabbit food'!! lol! I just don't have much of an appetite anymore, thank goodness! I only eat once a day about 3:00 in the afternoon. Seems like every time I eat something it slows me down and makes me tired. I don't have time to be tired! I'll sleep plenty when I'm dead, which isn't too far off! lol! I think I am good for only 2 more decades if I am lucky! lol! So I am going to enjoy every minute, you betchya! PS, check your email, I did something good!! Is working!


----------



## halffrozen

Wondering what style of bag this is:







Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

halffrozen said:


> Wondering what style of bag this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


That is the MK Brookville. In the future please post identity questions in our "Identify this Michael Kors" thread that is at the top sticky section of this MK forum. No need to start a new thread. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

halffrozen said:


> Wondering what style of bag this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


Looks like administrators moved this to the right thread! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is there a style name for this one? Sure is a nice MK! Hoping to find one in black and silver. but they probably don't have any.  Look at the card slots under the flap in front of the main compartment. Plus it has TWO outer side compartments and one on the back that zips!  I am loving this bag! Does anyone know what it's called??


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Is there a style name for this one? Sure is a nice MK! Hoping to find one in black and silver. but they probably don't have any.  Look at the card slots under the flap in front of the main compartment. Plus it has TWO outer side compartments and one on the back that zips!  I am loving this bag! Does anyone know what it's called??


That looks like a bigger version of the Bedford that used to be called the Weston!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> That looks like a bigger version of the Bedford that used to be called the Weston!


Thanks Ubo! The search is on! hope I can find one in black and silver. Somehow I doubt it. Thanks again.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Is there a style name for this one? Sure is a nice MK! Hoping to find one in black and silver. but they probably don't have any.  Look at the card slots under the flap in front of the main compartment. Plus it has TWO outer side compartments and one on the back that zips!  I am loving this bag! Does anyone know what it's called??



I really want one of these!!!  Love the soft leather & styling!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Is there a style name for this one? Sure is a nice MK! Hoping to find one in black and silver. but they probably don't have any.  Look at the card slots under the flap in front of the main compartment. Plus it has TWO outer side compartments and one on the back that zips!  I am loving this bag! Does anyone know what it's called??



It's a beautiful bag and from what I remember the back zipper actually opens into the bag itself.   It's not a separate compartment which I thought was cool.   Quick access without having to open the front flap.  If you find one,  please refresh my memory on this.


----------



## louvigilante

I've had this bag for a while but never knew the name. Thank you!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> It's a beautiful bag and from what I remember the back zipper actually opens into the bag itself.   It's not a separate compartment which I thought was cool.   Quick access without having to open the front flap.  If you find one,  please refresh my memory on this.



I have that white one in my possession and can tell you what ever you want to know. I am selling because it is white and I would have it messed up in less than a week! lol! I wanted a black one with silver hardware which I knew soon as I saw this bag! Where do I start describing it?? lol! There is so much that is cool about this bag! 

YES! You are right! You CAN access the main compartment from the back zipper compartment! WOW!  I didn't even notice that! This bag just gets better by the minute! lol!  I just went and opened it now and you are right!! THEN. the fold over part is a separate compartment. You unsnap the fold over part to separate from the bag,and then open the zipper to a full inside main compartment, just like all the other MKs, with four open pockets and then the inside zipper compartment. PLUS, there is ANOTHER compartment under the flap that has ANOTHER Zipper compartment .with SIX Card slots!! PLUS, it has TWO outer pockets on each side!! This bag is amazing! 

I am big compartment freak. I love to keep organized and this bag is FABULOUS!! I would go as far as to call it an organizer bag and I don't why MK doesn't call it one?? Here are some more pics AND GUESS WHAT???  I just FOUND one BRAND NEW WITH the TAGS still on it,  for only 135.00 with SILVER on black!! WHOOP!!! Retails for 348.00!!  Only thing is she wants 25 bucks for shipping!! That is ridiculous, but 160 for a brand new one is still a steal!  I am so excited! I LOVE THIS BAG!! Now I have to pick one of my others to sell, as I just have too many! lol! Will be a hard decision but I must have this and couldn't pass up that deal, plus there are very few with the silver hardware. Most of them are in gold, so I had to snag it.. I can't believe I found one in the black and silver!! I finally lucked out.

Here are some more pics so you can see the inside. Can you believe all these compartments?? It has ELEVEN of them! FOUR OUTER and SEVEN INNER, not including the card slots!


----------



## CinthiaZ

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3063051
> View attachment 3063052
> 
> 
> I've had this bag for a while but never knew the name. Thank you!!


Not sure if it has a style name other than an MK satchel. Not all of their bags have a style name. Wait for someone else who may recognize it or maybe has one. It's kind of strange it doesn't have the Michael Kors lettering or name plate on the front? Would you please show a shot of the inside?. Please use your flash on your camera so it shows up better. Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I have that white one in my possession and can tell you what ever you want to know. I am selling because it is white and I would have it messed up in less than a week! lol! I wanted a black one with silver hardware which I knew soon as I saw this bag! Where do I start describing it?? lol! There is so much that is cool about this bag!
> 
> YES! You are right! You CAN access the main compartment from the back zipper compartment! WOW!  I didn't even notice that! This bag just gets better by the minute! lol!  I just went and opened it now and you are right!! THEN. the fold over part is a separate compartment. You unsnap the fold over part to separate from the bag,and then open the zipper to a full inside main compartment, just like all the other MKs, with four open pockets and then the inside zipper compartment. PLUS, there is ANOTHER compartment under the flap that has ANOTHER Zipper compartment .with SIX Card slots!! PLUS, it has TWO outer pockets on each side!! This bag is amazing!
> 
> I am big compartment freak. I love to keep organized and this bag is FABULOUS!! I would go as far as to call it an organizer bag and I don't why MK doesn't call it one?? Here are some more pics AND GUESS WHAT???  I just FOUND one BRAND NEW WITH the TAGS still on it,  for only 135.00 with SILVER on black!! WHOOP!!! Retails for 348.00!!  Only thing is she wants 25 bucks for shipping!! That is ridiculous, but 160 for a brand new one is still a steal!  I am so excited! I LOVE THIS BAG!! Now I have to pick one of my others to sell, as I just have too many! lol! Will be a hard decision but I must have this and couldn't pass up that deal, plus there are very few with the silver hardware. Most of them are in gold, so I had to snag it.. I can't believe I found one in the black and silver!! I finally lucked out.
> 
> Here are some more pics so you can see the inside. Can you believe all these compartments?? It has ELEVEN of them! FOUR OUTER and SEVEN INNER, not including the card slots!



It's beautiful,  but yes,  aghast it's white,  lol!  I passed on a palm green color a while back and still kick myself when I think about it.   I'm glad you lucked out finding the black with silver hardware!  This bag is super functional and looks great.   The price is fantastic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> It's beautiful,  but yes,  aghast it's white,  lol!  I passed on a palm green color a while back and still kick myself when I think about it.   I'm glad you lucked out finding the black with silver hardware!  This bag is super functional and looks great.   The price is fantastic!


Thanks Myluv! lol!  I can't wait till it gets here. For 25 bucks it better get here pretty fast! lol! And thanks for pointing out that back zipper deal ! Wow!  I had no idea! I opened it anf you were right. How cool is that? never saw that on a bag before. Leave it to Michael! lol!


----------



## louvigilante

CinthiaZ said:


> Not sure if it has a style name other than an MK satchel. Not all of their bags have a style name. Wait for someone else who may recognize it or maybe has one. It's kind of strange it doesn't have the Michael Kors lettering or name plate on the front? Would you please show a shot of the inside?. Please use your flash on your camera so it shows up better. Thanks!




Thanks. Here is the inside:




I'm not worried about authenticity. I bought it at Off Fifth (Saks). When I bought it I never thought to look at the tag. Silly me.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Myluv! lol!  I can't wait till it gets here. For 25 bucks it better get here pretty fast! lol! And thanks for pointing out that back zipper deal ! Wow!  I had no idea! I opened it anf you were right. How cool is that? never saw that on a bag before. Leave it to Michael! lol!



I have just bought this bag in black with silver hw too  for 120! Cant wait to have it home


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> I have just bought this bag in black with silver hw too  for 120! Cant wait to have it home


Wow! What a deal! Where did you find that one? Was it new with tags??


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! What a deal! Where did you find that one? Was it new with tags??


Unfortunately, it's not brand new with tags. It's used but worn three or four times. I purchased it on "Ebay" of my country called "Aukro". It's 120 including shipping so I think price is for my country absolutely amazing!
I post photo when I receive it!  So can you


----------



## myluvofbags

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 3063051
> View attachment 3063052
> 
> 
> I've had this bag for a while but never knew the name. Thank you!!



I'm pretty sure this is a Knox tassel from the outlet from looking at the interior lining.   The leather is very soft and supple.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Unfortunately, it's not brand new with tags. It's used but worn three or four times. I purchased it on "Ebay" of my country called "Aukro". It's 120 including shipping so I think price is for my country absolutely amazing!
> I post photo when I receive it!  So can you


Oh good, I feel better now about paying 135. Mine is brand new with tags. But only yours being only worn 3 or 4 times, I am sure it is still very nice. I bought mine on ebay too. Saw some others that went for 100.00!   Yes, will post pics after it arrives. We'll be bag twins! lol !


----------



## CinthiaZ

louvigilante said:


> Thanks. Here is the inside:
> 
> View attachment 3063571
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about authenticity. I bought it at Off Fifth (Saks). When I bought it I never thought to look at the tag. Silly me.


Thanks for putting up the interior shot. I believe Myluvofbags is correct. Is the Knox Satchel.


----------



## louvigilante

myluvofbags said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a Knox tassel from the outlet from looking at the interior lining.   The leather is very soft and supple.







CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks for putting up the interior shot. I believe Myluvofbags is correct. Is the Knox Satchel.




Thank you Ladies! It would make sense since it was from Off Fifth.


----------



## CinthiaZ

WHOOP!!  So excited that my black and silver Weston is getting delivered today according to tracking!  WIll post pics soon!  Iove all the compartments on and in  it! So excited!!! Getting a new MK is such a rush! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> WHOOP!!  So excited that my black and silver Weston is getting delivered today according to tracking!  WIll post pics soon!  Iove all the compartments on and in  it! So excited!!! Getting a new MK is such a rush! lol!



Ooooo, a new bag!!  Can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Ooooo, a new bag!!  Can't wait to see the pictures!!


Thanks CD! I think you are about due for another one, don't you think?? I think so! There's so many great buys on ebay right now. It is really slow because of summer vacations and such. You outta take advantage of it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Who knows what this is? I am thinking it's a Bedford Tote, but some reason, someyhing else is in the back of my mind, telling me it is something else. Anyone?


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Who knows what this is? I am thinking it's a Bedford Tote, but some reason, someyhing else is in the back of my mind, telling me it is something else. Anyone?


Yes, that's the Bedford Tote.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Yes, that's the Bedford Tote.


Thanks again, Ubo! It's weird because I can't find another one like it anywhere. I see all Bedford Satchels, not totes. It does have the same buckle design. I guess I am over thinking this. Seem I remember seeing this with another name at one time. But OK,  Bedford tote,  it is! Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks again, Ubo! It's weird because I can't find another one like it anywhere. I see all Bedford Satchels, not totes. It does have the same buckle design. I guess I am over thinking this. Seem I remember seeing this with another name at one time. But OK,  Bedford tote,  it is! Thanks!


Remember, the Bedford also used to be called the Weston.  Look for Weston Tote, as well.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Who knows what this is? I am thinking it's a Bedford Tote, but some reason, someyhing else is in the back of my mind, telling me it is something else. Anyone?





ubo22 said:


> Yes, that's the Bedford Tote.



I think Ubo is right.  It's looks like the Bedford Tote to me as well.  MK changes the names of his lines so much, it might have been called something else at one time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I think Ubo is right.  It's looks like the Bedford Tote to me as well.  MK changes the names of his lines so much, it might have been called something else at one time.


I think it was called something else and it's driving me crazy cuz I can't remember what it was, for the life of me! I absolutely can not find another one like it anywhere! All the other Bedfords are satchels with the zipper top closures. This one is rare indeed. I wonder if it was a limited edition or something?. I know the python bags generally retail for about 100.00 over the regular leather bags. Since the satchels retailed at 398.00, I am sure the python was most likely 498.00. I hope the Bedford is the correct name. I think I am going to call in Jojon21 in for this one, although she is better with the newer styles. I am usually best with the vintage styles, although this is not quite vintage. It's got to be a Bedford tote. Right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

CinthiaZ said:


> I think it was called something else and it's driving me crazy cuz I can't remember what it was, for the life of me! I absolutely can not find another one like it anywhere! All the other Bedfords are satchels with the zipper top closures. This one is rare indeed. I wonder if it was a limited edition or something?. I know the python bags generally retail for about 100.00 over the regular leather bags. Since the satchels retailed at 398.00, I am sure the python was most likely 498.00. I hope the Bedford is the correct name. I think I am going to call Jojon21 in for this one, although she is better with the newer styles. I am usually best with the vintage styles, although this is not quite vintage. It's got to be a Bedford tote. Right?



I have the Bedford tote in luggage.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the Bedford tote in luggage.


THANK YOU!!  That verifies totally! Was driving me crazy. I didn't want to list it with the wrong style name.Thanks again! Gosh, I LOVE this forum!! Your luggage tote is gorgeous!! That is the exact same bag, with the side pockets and everything. Such a great bag! Nice large size too. I bet you just love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have owned that tote for at least 3 years, and yes, it was $398 from Macy's.  I loved it but I haven't carried it in a while.


----------



## happy1908

I had to delete my post- sorry!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MiaBorsa said:


> I have owned that tote for at least 3 years, and yes, it was $398 from Macy's.  I loved it but I haven't carried it in a while.


It is a gorgeous bag! Yes, and the python totes are even more. The regular leather bags retail at 398, but the python embossed versions often go for more, at 498.00. I think it is the extra time and effort it takes to emboss the leather in the python design. Mk does make real python bags, but they are in the MICHAEL Kors collection and generally run for a couple thousand dollars!


----------



## bjaeger

Can anyone identify this bag?

s8.postimg.org/cwmyvpajp/855501_MLB20345494133_072015_C.jpg


----------



## cdtracing

bjaeger said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> s8.postimg.org/cwmyvpajp/855501_MLB20345494133_072015_C.jpg



I have seen this style being sold on Fake MK websites.  I've seen it on iOffer.


----------



## CinthiaZ

bjaeger said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> s8.postimg.org/cwmyvpajp/855501_MLB20345494133_072015_C.jpg


It is similar to the Cindy Tote and the Lilly, but I too think it could be a fake.Please post the link to the website on the authenticity thread so we can tell you if it is a legit site or not.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like Michael Kors but it has a pocket in the back


----------



## jayohwhy

jmjm20122012 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like Michael Kors but it has a pocket in the back
> View attachment 3071254
> View attachment 3071256




I think the outlet version of this mk has a back pocket


----------



## jmjm20122012

Do you know the name of it? I thought it was the Cindy but that looks smaller


----------



## myluvofbags

jayohwhy said:


> I think the outlet version of this mk has a back pocket



You are correct.   There was An Outlet bag like this with a back pocket.   Can't remember the name.   Something jet set satchel?


----------



## myluvofbags

jmjm20122012 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like Michael Kors but it has a pocket in the back
> View attachment 3071254
> View attachment 3071256



I'm thinking this,  but with the outer pocket it would be from the outlet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I'm thinking this,  but with the outer pocket it would be from the outlet.


So only outlet bags have outer pockets on them? That's weird because it takes more time and material for the extra lining in the pocket, more stitching and extra time to make?. Very strange.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> So only outlet bags have outer pockets on them? That's weird because it takes more time and material for the extra lining in the pocket, more stitching and extra time to make?. Very strange.



I remember seeing this a few years ago in a vegas outlet.   I thought the same thing &#128527;


----------



## jayohwhy

myluvofbags said:


> I remember seeing this a few years ago in a vegas outlet.   I thought the same thing [emoji57]




Agreed! But I do feel like the saffiano on outlet pieces isn't as nice and thick as boutique, but maybe thinner saffiano makes it easier to put outside pocket?


----------



## jmjm20122012

Thanks all! I will have to look and see. Probably not at the outlet anymore


----------



## CinthiaZ

jayohwhy said:


> Agreed! But I do feel like the saffiano on outlet pieces isn't as nice and thick as boutique, but maybe thinner saffiano makes it easier to put outside pocket?


The Zip top Saffiano Jet Set Satchel has two outer pockets on the sides. It is a very thick saffiano, just like the Selmas, etc.  Neither of the pockets are lined with the signature lining, like on the soft leather bags. I don't think they only put outer pockets on outlet bags. I think that is just a fallacy. Many of the soft leather bags from the boutiques have outer pockets on them. They are very nice and fully lined with the signature interior.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I remember seeing this a few years ago in a vegas outlet.   I thought the same thing &#65533;&#65533;




I think we have another rumor going here! lol! Many of the soft leather bags have outer pockets on them that are in the boutiques. They are very nice and fully lined with the signature interior. The saffiano bags that have outer pockets such as the Zip Top Jet Set Satchel, but are not lined with the signature lining, like the soft leather bags are. 

While this could be and probably is an outlet bag, the outer pocket is not really any way to determine. The funny thing is, that many of the outlet bags are quite spendy. I have seen the Astors there for almost 500.00!  Most of them are the soft leather bags that generally retail for 400.00 on up. They are now selling some of their luxury bags from the Michael Kors Collection, not only in the outlets, but retail stores as well, such as Nordstoms and a couple others. I really think it has come to what the individual outlets can get their hands on. Many of the boutique bags are sent there because of overstock, etc.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like Michael Kors but it has a pocket in the back
> View attachment 3071254
> View attachment 3071256


We know it is a satchel. I would just do a search for a Michael Kors Satchel and it is bound to come up.You'll have to look through quite a few, but you will probably find it in this search.


----------



## jmjm20122012

I found a red one like the one in my picture. Now that I know they do in fact exist it looks like the are called Jet Set Travel Satchel. I am going to continue the search for the gray thanks all!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

jmjm20122012 said:


> I found a red one like the one in my picture. Now that I know they do in fact exist it looks like the are called Jet Set Travel Satchel. I am going to continue the search for the gray thanks all!!!



There is a forum on this.   Jet Set Travel/Large Satchel Clubhouse.   Have fun on your search.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I think we have another rumor going here! lol! Many of the soft leather bags have outer pockets on them that are in the boutiques. They are very nice and fully lined with the signature interior. The saffiano bags that have outer pockets such as the Zip Top Jet Set Satchel, but are not lined with the signature lining, like the soft leather bags are.
> 
> While this could be and probably is an outlet bag, the outer pocket is not really any way to determine. The funny thing is, that many of the outlet bags are quite spendy. I have seen the Astors there for almost 500.00!  Most of them are the soft leather bags that generally retail for 400.00 on up. They are now selling some of their luxury bags from the Michael Kors Collection, not only in the outlets, but retail stores as well, such as Nordstoms and a couple others. I really think it has come to what the individual outlets can get their hands on. Many of the boutique bags are sent there because of overstock, etc.



Just to clarify,  yes, the pocket does not dictate that it is an outlet bag, just that I saw them there with the outer pocket and the one's in the boutique didn't from what I saw.  Agree with CinthiaZ, again the outer pocket does not mean it is an outlet bag.  The interior lining would determine outlet vs boutique.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I remember seeing this a few years ago in a vegas outlet.   I thought the same thing &#55357;&#56847;





myluvofbags said:


> Just to clarify,  yes, the pocket does not dictate that it is an outlet bag, just that I saw them there with the outer pocket and the one's in the boutique didn't from what I saw.  Agree with CinthiaZ, again the outer pocket does not mean it is an outlet bag.  The interior lining would determine outlet vs boutique.





jmjm20122012 said:


> Thank you so much!



Yes, you may be able to find in other places, such as Macy's, Nordstroms, etc. Good Luck! Hope you find one.


----------



## jmjm20122012

I hope so!


----------



## keiraliew

Hi everyone 

I have a question. Why there are different interior linings (either lined with MK logo in circle or Michael Kors in words) for different bags (but from same Michael Kors design and style)? Do they indicate something?


----------



## ubo22

keiraliew said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a question. Why there are different interior linings (either lined with MK logo in circle or Michael Kors in words) for different bags (but from same Michael Kors design and style)? Do they indicate something?


boutique (MK in circle) vs. outlet (MK in words)


----------



## keiraliew

ubo22 said:


> boutique (MK in circle) vs. outlet (MK in words)


Thanks Ubo for answering my inquiry


----------



## CinthiaZ

keiraliew said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a question. Why there are different interior linings (either lined with MK logo in circle or Michael Kors in words) for different bags (but from same Michael Kors design and style)? Do they indicate something?


Yes, Ubo is correct, but often times boutique bags do get sent to the outlets if there is an overstock , or they are discontinued and they are trying to sell off the rest of them. But yes, originally they started as either made for the boutiques ir the outlets.


----------



## keiraliew

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, Ubo is correct, but often times boutique bags do get sent to the outlets if there is an overstock , or they are discontinued and they are trying to sell off the rest of them. But yes, originally they started as either made for the boutiques ir the outlets.


Thanks Cinthiaz, I am now clear about it. Before that, I thought the lining with MK in word is the earliest released bag of that particular style.

Is that any difference between boutique and outlet bags? Does that mean outlet bag may come with some defects?


----------



## CinthiaZ

keiraliew said:


> Thanks Cinthiaz, I am now clear about it. Before that, I thought the lining with MK in word is the earliest released bag of that particular style.
> 
> Is that any difference between boutique and outlet bags? Does that mean outlet bag may come with some defects?


No, the outlet bags do not come with defects. Many of the outlet bags are quite expensive actually. While deals can be found in the outlets, many  of the outlet bags are over 400.00. The only MK bags that are superior In My Opinion, are the bags from their MICHAEL Kors Collection. This is where you can see the biggest difference is between the MICHAEl kors Collection, and the MICHAEL Michael Kors Collection. The difference in quality and pricing is clearly noted. 

There is much debate about this, between outlet verses boutique, but I have seen boutique bags in the outlets! lol! And outlet bags in the boutiques. They are all beautiful bags, IMO.  We do have a whole thread about this here on the forum. You can read more about it there, but half of it is malarchy, IMO.  lol!


----------



## spottydot

Can anyone identify this MK?.
Any information about it would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

spottydot said:


> Can anyone identify this MK?.
> Any information about it would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


We have a thread for this. No need to start a new one. You will get more answers in the correct thread. . The topic is pinned to the top of the Michael Kors forum. Here is the link..I have never seen that bag before? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors-162433-40.html


----------



## spottydot

Sorry, didn't know.
How can I delete this post?.

Thanks.


----------



## spottydot

Can anyone identify this MK please?..
Any information would really be appreciated..

Thanks..


----------



## CinthiaZ

spottydot said:


> Can anyone identify this MK please?..
> Any information would really be appreciated..
> 
> Thanks..


Any more pics? I am wondering if this is authentic?  Like I said, I have never seen this before. Any shots of the interior possible??  Maybe someone else can recognize it?? Wait for others.Although I would really like to see a pic of the inside showing the label.


----------



## spottydot

Unfortunately I don't have interior pics..


----------



## CinthiaZ

spottydot said:


> Sorry, didn't know.
> How can I delete this post?.
> 
> Thanks.


Looks like they moved the post for you! lol! You are in the right place now. I am surprised no one has recognized that bag yet? Do you know if it is authentic? Or where it's from?


----------



## cdtracing

spottydot said:


> Can anyone identify this MK please?..
> Any information would really be appreciated..
> 
> Thanks..



I don't know if it's my monitor or not, but , it looks like it has lace on the front?  I haven't seen this bag before.  I see you have stated you don't have any more pictures of the bag.  Where did you get this picture from & where have you seen this bag?


----------



## spottydot

It was worn by a friend of a friend in an event but couldn't ask about it that moment.. No clues of what it is or what might look like it, like another variation of a specific model?..


----------



## CinthiaZ

spottydot said:


> It was worn by a friend of a friend in an event but couldn't ask about it that moment.. No clues of what it is or what might look like it, like another variation of a specific model?..


I think it is a fake, personally. MK doesn't make a bag like that which I have ever seen and I have been collecting since they first came out. I even did a search for lace exterior bags and there is nothing that comes up. I think it is a knock off.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I think it is a fake, personally. MK doesn't make a bag like that which I have ever seen and I have been collecting since they first came out. I even did a search for lace exterior bags and there is nothing that comes up. I think it is a knock off.



+1  I did a search too & turned up nothing.


----------



## collectsbags

Hello, 

I'm new to this site, and you folks really seem to know your stuff!  I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag that I purchased a number of years ago (I think at Macy's but I'm not certain).  Can anyone tell me the style# or name or collection year or anything else to identify this bag.  I've been searching images, etc trying to identify it but haven't found anything even close to this type of hardware, etc. 

Thanks so much for any info you can give me.


----------



## cdtracing

collectsbags said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this site, and you folks really seem to know your stuff!  I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag that I purchased a number of years ago (I think at Macy's but I'm not certain).  Can anyone tell me the style# or name or collection year or anything else to identify this bag.  I've been searching images, etc trying to identify it but haven't found anything even close to this type of hardware, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much for any info you can give me.



Can you post pictures of the interior, the heat stamp, interior stitching & any interior tags, if any?  This looks like a vintage MK bag.  Many did not have a specific name or come from a specific collection.  CinthiaZ, a MK collector for decades, is our expert on the vintage bags.  Can't wait for her to see this one.


----------



## laurenam

Hi. I picked this bag up at Nordstrom Rack for $380 on sale. The tag says Miranda, but I can't find any other photos online for this specific tote. Can anyone help?


----------



## laurenam

.


----------



## laurenam

.


----------



## laurenam

.


----------



## laurenam

.


----------



## ubo22

laurenam said:


> Hi. I picked this bag up at Nordstrom Rack for $380 on sale. The tag says Miranda, but I can't find any other photos online for this specific tote. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084900


That looks like the newer style of the Miranda tote.  It looks like the leather is snakeskin embossed.  Nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

laurenam said:


> Hi. I picked this bag up at Nordstrom Rack for $380 on sale. The tag says Miranda, but I can't find any other photos online for this specific tote. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084900



Here you go.   Genuine snakeskin from his Collection line.  Great deal for a beautiful bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

collectsbags said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this site, and you folks really seem to know your stuff!  I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag that I purchased a number of years ago (I think at Macy's but I'm not certain).  Can anyone tell me the style# or name or collection year or anything else to identify this bag.  I've been searching images, etc trying to identify it but haven't found anything even close to this type of hardware, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much for any info you can give me.





cdtracing said:


> Can you post pictures of the interior, the heat stamp, interior stitching & any interior tags, if any?  This looks like a vintage MK bag.  Many did not have a specific name or come from a specific collection.  CinthiaZ, a MK collector for decades, is our expert on the vintage bags.  Can't wait for her to see this one.



Going by the hardware design, this is from the Michael Kors JOPLIN collection. If I were listing it, I would title it as, 

"Michaels Kors Vintage Studded Joplin Satchel Color Block Brown & White Leather"

It is a vintage bag that I am sure has the all white thick cotton lining. These bags were not faked and I am certain it is authentic. Is a beautiful bag from about the mid 80s. However they still sold in the retail stores and outlets for years after it came out. This bag is extremely well made , just like all of the MK older bags were. However the bags like this are not much in demand anymore because of all the new popular styles. The most it can resale for is around 100.00 in excellent condition. It originally sold for 298.00. Hope this helps.


----------



## collectsbags

Thats so much for the info.  Yes, you're right, it has the thick cotton lining.  

I may actually keep this one.  I'm in the process of "thinning the herd" so I'm researching some of my older bags to see what I have.

This site is awesome - I'm so glad I found it.


----------



## laurenam

myluvofbags said:


> Here you go.   Genuine snakeskin from his Collection line.  Great deal for a beautiful bag!




Thank you! Is the screen image old? I can't find it on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## myluvofbags

laurenam said:


> Thank you! Is the screen image old? I can't find it on the Nordstrom website.



This image is new, I pulled it up on a search.  It shows up but says product unavailable.   Wanted to give you the info on your bag.


----------



## cdtracing

laurenam said:


> Hi. I picked this bag up at Nordstrom Rack for $380 on sale. The tag says Miranda, but I can't find any other photos online for this specific tote. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084900





myluvofbags said:


> Here you go.   Genuine snakeskin from his Collection line.  Great deal for a beautiful bag!



This is an awesome bag.  It's the new Miranda Tote from the Michael Kors collection.  $380 is a great price for this bag.  I believe it's sold out on the MK site.


----------



## threadbender

Hi, I usually hang out in the EBay Forum, but have a question for you all. I got this bag years ago and cannot find any of the tags. I usually keep them, but.... Anyway, I am wondering if anyone knows the model number/name? I have looked, but maybe in the wrong places. lol

The color will not photograph correctly, but not sure if that matters. It is like a mustard yellow, a little dull.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

carlpsmom said:


> Hi, I usually hang out in the EBay Forum, but have a question for you all. I got this bag years ago and cannot find any of the tags. I usually keep them, but.... Anyway, I am wondering if anyone knows the model number/name? I have looked, but maybe in the wrong places. lol
> 
> The color will not photograph correctly, but not sure if that matters. It is like a mustard yellow, a little dull.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hello there! I can tell you this is an older model and I have seen them before and sold one on ebay. They are neat how the MK Medallion fits into the ring that closes the pocket and then protrudes thought the ring. The closest thing I could compare it to is some sort of Fulton, however I don't see any Fultons listed anywhere that are exactly like this one. 

Michael Kors makes many bags that are not in any collection and just are a tote or a satchel, etc.This bag could very well just be a Michael Kors Leather Tote. I don't claim to know everything, but from what I have seen, the closest thing I can compare it to is an MK Fulton. Perhaps someone else will tell us more.


----------



## threadbender

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello there! I can tell you this is an older model and I have seen them before and sold one on ebay. They are neat how the MK Medallion fits into the ring that closes the pocket and then protrudes thought the ring. The closest thing I could compare it to is some sort of Fulton, however I don't see any Fultons listed anywhere that are exactly like this one.
> 
> Michael Kors makes many bags that are not in any collection and just are a tote or a satchel, etc.This bag could very well just be a Michael Kors Leather Tote. I don't claim to know everything, but from what I have seen, the closest thing I can compare it to is an MK Fulton. Perhaps someone else will tell us more.


Thank you. Yes, I bought it a few years ago at a department store and was just curious. I am giving it to a friend of mine and she is thrilled! It was too heavy for me. The leather feels wonderful, though.
Thank you again!


----------



## CocoChannel

Anyone heard of outletbagsales.com is this a legimate website for authentic MK bags? Prices too good to be true and Seems schetchy to me however I ran across it doing a search. Thoughts please? Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Anyone heard of outletbagsales.com is this a legimate website for authentic MK bags? Prices too good to be true and Seems schetchy to me however I ran across it doing a search. Thoughts please? Thank you!


While I am not familiar with this site and have never purchased from them, they appear to be selling authentic USED bags, thus the low prices. All of the bags I looked at are genuine MK styles and designs and they show pics that show 'some' authenticity. Frankly their deals are almost too good to be true. I don't know if I would use them , myself. Like you said "too good to be true", however the bags really do look good to me! I have to wonder if they send you the same bag that is in the pics??  No way anyone could sell real MK for that price. Something is fishy. I also don't like how they steal the MK logo to use on their website making it appear as if it is a MK website. MK does not have any online outlets. Alos there NO reiviews at all! I wonder how old this site is?? They coulld just rake in the bucks for a few months and not send anyone anything!!  Anyone can steal pics of bags off the internet and set up a website...I don't trust this site at all!

I hope member 'cdtracing' will investigate this website and find out the date it was set up? Is strange there are no reviews anywhere??


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> While I am not familiar with this site and have never purchased from them, they appear to be selling authentic USED bags, thus the low prices. All of the bags I looked at are genuine MK styles and designs and they show pics that show 'some' authenticity. Frankly their deals are almost too good to be true. I don't know if I would use them , myself. Like you said "too good to be true", however the bags really do look good to me! I have to wonder if they send you the same bag that is in the pics??  No way anyone could sell real MK for that price. Something is fishy. I also don't like how they steal the MK logo to use on their website making it appear as if it is a MK website. MK does not have any online outlets. Alos there NO reiviews at all! I wonder how old this site is?? They coulld just rake in the bucks for a few months and not send anyone anything!!  Anyone can steal pics of bags off the internet and set up a website...I don't trust this site at all!



Thank you!! My thoughts exactly. There's also no phone number and I read everything on the links on the bottom of the page and it was pretty wacky. Your totally right you would pay and then not be sent anything and there would be no way of buyers protection or way of contacting them. I don't like when they don't have a direct number to get in touch with. Thank you for your fast response. I to wouldn't trust this site it just threw me off with the legitimate pictures of the bags. Thanks again


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you!! My thoughts exactly. There's also no phone number and I read everything on the links on the bottom of the page and it was pretty wacky. Your totally right you would pay and then not be sent anything and there would be no way of buyers protection or way of contacting them. I don't like when they don't have a direct number to get in touch with. Thank you for your fast response. I to wouldn't trust this site it just threw me off with the legitimate pictures of the bags. Thanks again


Yes, I really think they stole the pics from other listings and are just collecting money as long as they can get away with it. What a shame that con artists like this rake advantage of people and many are too naive and fall for this!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Hello I'm new to to the purse forum and wanted to know how can I get items authenticated from the pre loved websites?


----------



## CinthiaZ

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Hello I'm new to to the purse forum and wanted to know how can I get items authenticated from the pre loved websites?


Here is a good website you can go to to get authentications,   http://*****************.com/

They will evaluate any bag for you for a very small fee. I use them all the time and they are great! 

Welcome to the TPF!!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Thanks! Have you ever heard of jomashop? They have MK on there site for low $$


----------



## LeyondaJean94

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is a good website you can go to to get authentications,   http://*****************.com/
> 
> They will evaluate any bag for you for a very small fee. I use them all the time and they are great!
> 
> Welcome to the TPF!!


 Have you ever heard of jomashop?


----------



## CinthiaZ

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Have you ever heard of jomashop?


I just checked them out and they don't show enough photos to determine authenticity of their bags. I am not familiar with them, but I won't buy anything online unless I can see the interior of the bag, label, paperwork, or some indication that the bag is authentic.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

CinthiaZ said:


> I just checked them out and they don't show enough photos to determine authenticity of their bags. I am not familiar with them, but I won't buy anything online unless I can see the interior of the bag, label, paperwork, or some indication that the bag is authentic.



I called them.. They said it's authentic but they are not authorized to sell.. So basically it's grey market bags but I did Google them and past buyers haven't been complaining about a fake/scam website


----------



## CinthiaZ

LeyondaJean94 said:


> I called them.. They said it's authentic but they are not authorized to sell.. So basically it's grey market bags but I did Google them and past buyers haven't been complaining about a fake/scam website


Of course they tell you it's authentic! lol!  That's what they all say! There are many fakes websites up with no reviews at all. Did you check to see if they do returns?? Should you buy one of their bags, please post pics in the authenticity thread.  .


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does anyone know what year the MK Hadley bag came out?  I just got one for a steal! Is from the Michael Kors Collection and originally retailed over 1200.00. I got a used one for 59.00!!! These women are CRAZY selling them so cheap! It's in perfect condition too! Unreal! Has the all leather interior and zippers on the sides! OMG! I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know what year the MK Hadley bag came out?  I just got one for a steal! Is from the Michael Kors Collection and originally retailed over 1200.00. I got a used one for 59.00!!! These women are CRAZY selling them so cheap! It's in perfect condition too! Unreal! Has the all leather interior and zippers on the sides! OMG! I can't wait to get it!!


Nobody knows what year the Hadley came out? Nobody has one??


----------



## Ana Su

Does anyone know when was the black with chili red interior, large michael kors greenwich bag became available? the one that looks like Louboutin shoes  thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

Ana Su said:


> Does anyone know when was the black with chili red interior, large michael kors greenwich bag became available? the one that looks like Louboutin shoes  thanks!




I think it was pretty recent.  I just noticed it today, actually. If I recall correctly, the options before were black/white and black/luggage.


----------



## Bellepedia

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know what year the MK Hadley bag came out?  I just got one for a steal! Is from the Michael Kors Collection and originally retailed over 1200.00. I got a used one for 59.00!!! These women are CRAZY selling them so cheap! It's in perfect condition too! Unreal! Has the all leather interior and zippers on the sides! OMG! I can't wait to get it!!




Reallyy?? Seriously?? [emoji4][emoji3][emoji3]Omg.. U r the bomb!!
What a deal!! Congrats for ur new bag..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bellepedia said:


> Reallyy?? Seriously?? [emoji4][emoji3][emoji3]Omg.. U r the bomb!!
> What a deal!! Congrats for ur new bag..


Thanks! Is so much fun winning these ebay auctions. Some of these sellers end their auctions in the middle of the night! You can get some steals if you can stay up late! lol! They don't consider west coast time when they post them, so the auction ends when everyone is sleeping, except me! lol! They are so crazy to not consider west coast time, especially with all the fashion freaks in California! Silly, but works good for me! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know what year the MK Hadley bag came out?  I just got one for a steal! Is from the Michael Kors Collection and originally retailed over 1200.00. I got a used one for 59.00!!! These women are CRAZY selling them so cheap! It's in perfect condition too! Unreal! Has the all leather interior and zippers on the sides! OMG! I can't wait to get it!!



I have no idea,  but score on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I have no idea,  but score on a gorgeous bag!


Thanks Luv! Must have been from a while ago. The luxury bags don't have date codes on them. I am just wondering what year this came out. Can't really find anything about and not even ONE on this forum. I am thinking it must have been a limited edition. From what I did find, it sold out very quickly and then there were none. You never see but one or two on ebay. I think most people keep them and it is probably a collectible MK.


----------



## julia@athens

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371414956012?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Dear Ladies, please help me with this bag. I know, may be these pictures are not enough, i am still waiting the inside white tag photo from the seller. But may be from now with your professional eyes you can see anything wrong with the bag ??
Thank you in advance 
Julia


----------



## julia@athens

Please ignore my post, it is early sleeping morning here and i posted it in a wrong place.I already reposted my request to the correct thread.


----------



## MK_Lover12

Hi, I'm new to this site and I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the year/bag I'm searching for. It's the Sutton in black and white checkered pattern. I believe it's in saffiano. I REALLY want to find out how to get this bag. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## cdtracing

MK_Lover12 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the year/bag I'm searching for. It's the Sutton in black and white checkered pattern. I believe it's in saffiano. I REALLY want to find out how to get this bag. Thanks! ^_^



I think you're asking about the Herringbone Pattern Selma.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MK_Lover12 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site and I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the year/bag I'm searching for. It's the Sutton in black and white checkered pattern. I believe it's in saffiano. I REALLY want to find out how to get this bag. Thanks! ^_^




Is this the one that you mean?




It looks like it is no longer available through stores, maybe putting in "black and white checked sutton" on ebay would give you some results?


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Is this the one that you mean?
> 
> View attachment 3109901
> 
> 
> It looks like it is no longer available through stores, maybe putting in "black and white checked sutton" on ebay would give you some results?


Wow! That's pretty snazzy!! Won't miss THAT one one going down the street!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Guys what bag is this? I saw it on someone's snapchat. I can't tell what bag it is!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3110410
> 
> Guys what bag is this? I saw it on someone's snapchat. I can't tell what bag it is!


The lining and stitches looks suspicious to me from what I can see? The M is obviously missing. I have NEVER seen that happen before!  Also, the pic doesn't show the whole bag so really hard to identify just a 'part' of a bag??  You wouldn't catch me buying this! lol! If you are interested in it, definitely request more pics. One of the WHOLE bag , not just part of it.  And ask to see the interior heat stamp and made in country tag. Then post this in the authenticity thread so all 3 of us can take a look. At this point I have suspicions, but not enough pics to tell for sure. Do people really expect to sell things with pics like this?? And would anyone buy it? Hmmm...


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> The lining and stitches looks suspicious to me from what I can see? The M is obviously missing. I have NEVER seen that happen before!  Also, the pic doesn't show the whole bag so really hard to identify just a 'part' of a bag??  You wouldn't catch me buying this! lol! If you are interested in it, definitely request more pics. One of the WHOLE bag , not just part of it.  And ask to see the interior heat stamp and made in country tag. Then post this in the authenticity thread so all 3 of us can take a look. At this point I have suspicions, but not enough pics to tell for sure. Do people really expect to sell things with pics like this?? And would anyone buy it? Hmmm...




Oh haha no she is not selling it! She's from the bachelorette the TV show and I follow her on social media so she posted this picture to show that the M fell off! I really liked the leather and the handles from what I could see but I have no idea what bag this is. I don't think I could request more pics as she is more of a celebrity but maybe I could try to tweet her!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh haha no she is not selling it! She's from the bachelorette the TV show and I follow her on social media so she posted this picture to show that the M fell off! I really liked the leather and the handles from what I could see but I have no idea what bag this is. I don't think I could request more pics as she is more of a celebrity but maybe I could try to tweet her!




Whatever it is, it's pebbled leather which is lovely and soft.  But I would find it odd on a genuine bag that a letter falls off as on all my bags the lettering is firmly firmly fixed.

She may be flattered u ask about her bag & be able to tell u the model.  Does starring on the bachelorette make her a celeb?  I am not keen on this celeb for no discernable talent culture. Oh god i'll be off and running about other non celebs next.  Sorry, I am being quiet now lol! 

Hope u find out what it is.  Try putting in Michael kors pebbled leather black bag into goggle and see what images you get, you never know!  I quite often identify bags I like in this way.  

Good luck.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3110410
> 
> Guys what bag is this? I saw it on someone's snapchat. I can't tell what bag it is!




Was it Kaitlyn Bristowe that you saw it on?  not that i've been trying to find it for you, but I have!

If it was do you think this is it?  The handles look the same.




I am still unclear what one it is, but Cinthiaz or cdtracing may be able to tell more from this shot as is of full bag on her arm. It looks like a jet set shape!

Hope this helps in your quest.


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Was it Kaitlyn Bristowe that you saw it on?  not that i've been trying to find it for you, but I have!
> 
> If it was do you think this is it?  The handles look the same.
> 
> View attachment 3111214
> 
> 
> I am still unclear what one it is, but Cinthiaz or cdtracing may be able to tell more from this shot as is of full bag on her arm. It looks like a jet set shape!
> 
> Hope this helps in your quest.




Hahahah yes I don't think of her as a celeb too but yes it was kaitlyn! Thanks for finding this pic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh haha no she is not selling it! She's from the bachelorette the TV show and I follow her on social media so she posted this picture to show that the M fell off! I really liked the leather and the handles from what I could see but I have no idea what bag this is. I don't think I could request more pics as she is more of a celebrity but maybe I could try to tweet her!


Oh, well then I doubt a celebretie would have a fake. Sorry, I am an authenticator and always suspicious! lol! We see so many of them. I can't see a signature on the lining, but it could be the photo. I am familiar with Katelyn and watch the Bachlorette all the time! lol! Don't tell anyone! lol!  It looks like some kind of Jet Set Tote in pebbled leather, going by the pic trefusisgirl provided. .

Edited to add, the Jet Set has been known to have problems. It is not one of their best quality bags and generally only retails under 200.00, with a max of 298.00, and is on sale quite often.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know what year the MK Hadley bag came out?  I just got one for a steal! Is from the Michael Kors Collection and originally retailed over 1200.00. I got a used one for 59.00!!! These women are CRAZY selling them so cheap! It's in perfect condition too! Unreal! Has the all leather interior and zippers on the sides! OMG! I can't wait to get it!!



Wow! That's is one gorgeous bag and one hell of a steal!! That leather looks amazing! Good job, CinthiaZ!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahahah yes I don't think of her as a celeb too but yes it was kaitlyn! Thanks for finding this pic.




My pleasure, hope it helps you. You can find anything on the internet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, well then I doubt a celebretie would have a fake. Sorry, I am an authenticator and always suspicious! lol! We see so many of them. I can't see a signature on the lining, but it could be the photo. I am familiar with Katelyn and watch the Bachlorette all the time! lol! Don't tell anyone! lol!  It looks like some kind of Jet Set Tote in pebbled leather, going by the pic trefusisgirl provided. .
> 
> Edited to add, the Jet Set has been known to have problems. It is not one of their best quality bags and generally only retails under 200.00, with a max of 298.00, and is on sale quite often.




Lol I watched her season on Bachelorette too! It was quite the interesting season...I've only watched the past Bachelorette season (Andi's) and also the past 3 Bachelor seasons. Quite the snoozefest each time but the drama is fun. I've been watching Bachelor in Paradise.

I just sold my regular black medium jet set tote so I am looking for another larger bag. I think I am leaning towards the beautiful Campbell in merlot!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Wow! That's is one gorgeous bag and one hell of a steal!! That leather looks amazing! Good job, CinthiaZ!


Thanks Melbo!! So great to see you back!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hey ladies, need your help with this. Does anyone recognize this bag? I

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lluuccka

Hello ladies, do you know the name of this bag? And color? It's quite dark pink and I cannot find this color in this season ... Tag says 1209 ... Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, do you know the name of this bag? And color? It's quite dark pink and I cannot find this color in this season ... Tag says 1209 ... Thank you!



Here you go.   It's an older style and I would say the color is Zinnia.   Beautiful bag,  I have the outlet version as I wanted the zipper straight vs at a slant.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, do you know the name of this bag? And color? It's quite dark pink and I cannot find this color in this season ... Tag says 1209 ... Thank you!





myluvofbags said:


> Here you go.   It's an older style and I would say the color is Zinnia.   Beautiful bag,  I have the outlet version as I wanted the zipper straight vs at a slant.



WOW! What a gorgeous bag that is! I like both the straight and angled zipper, although the straight one would be easier to get in and out of, I would think, for more convenience. . I love zippers any old way! I even have zipper shoes and earrings! lol !  My Naomi in this pic, is one of my favorites.


----------



## lluuccka

myluvofbags said:


> Here you go.   It's an older style and I would say the color is Zinnia.   Beautiful bag,  I have the outlet version as I wanted the zipper straight vs at a slant.





CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a gorgeous bag that is! I like both the straight and angled zipper, although the straight one would be easier to get in and out of, I would think, for more convenience. . I love zippers any old way! I even have zipper shoes and earrings! lol !  My Naomi in this pic, is one of my favorites.



Yes Luv, I know what bag you mean. Actually I owned it. It's the only MK bag I sold. This bag it's not for me.
This pink bag I purchased for 80 USD and I like it better than outlet version 
Cinthia, every bag of yours is stunning


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Yes Luv, I know what bag you mean. Actually I owned it. It's the only MK bag I sold. This bag it's not for me.
> This pink bag I purchased for 80 USD and I like it better than outlet version
> Cinthia, every bag of yours is stunning


What a nice thing to say! Thank you! Are you keeping the pink one? Sounds as if you sold it? I think it's sweet! Beautiful color and that zipper styling is unique.The black one is pretty, too!  By the way.the  #1209 is the date code only. Not a style number


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> What a nice thing to say! Thank you! Are you keeping the pink one? Sounds as if you sold it? I think it's sweet! Beautiful color and that zipper styling is unique.The black one is pretty, too!  By the way.the  #1209 is the date code only. Not a style number


I'm keeping the pink, black one is already sold. I prefer neutral colors and this pink is my only seasonal color 
And about 1209 ... I know it's date not style, I just wanna help you with identification 
Cinthia, did you post somewhere here all of your bags together? I wanna look  And how many MK do you have right now?


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> I'm keeping the pink, black one is already sold. I prefer neutral colors and this pink is my only seasonal color
> And about 1209 ... I know it's date not style, I just wanna help you with identification
> Cinthia, did you post somewhere here all of your bags together? I wanna look  And how many MK do you have right now?


Cool! I love that pink beauty!! Yes I did post a pic of my collection at that time, awhile back. What a hassle trying to get them all in one photo. I'll never do that again! lol! I wish I had stairs like that one gal did. That would work real well for me. My collection has changed quite a bit since I posted that photo. I haven't counted lately, but I am going to guess around 20 or so MK? Now that fall and winter is coming, I plan to add a few more. May sell some others. We'll see. I don't mind photographing them by themselves, but a taking them all out and trying to get them all in one pic is just too much hassle for me! lol!


----------



## Hollywood H

Can someone tell me which style the steel grey little case on the right is?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> Can someone tell me which style the steel grey little case on the right is?




I am unsure of the style but I know they also made wallets and mini bags like it as I have recently seen a black one and pink one with chain straps.  

I will see if I can find out for you.  They are real cute items aren't they.  All i've seen have been in the saffiano leather and all have that little bow on them.


----------



## Hollywood H

trefusisgirl said:


> I am unsure of the style but I know they also made wallets and mini bags like it as I have recently seen a black one and pink one with chain straps.
> 
> I will see if I can find out for you.  They are real cute items aren't they.  All i've seen have been in the saffiano leather and all have that little bow on them.



The bow was what attracted me to this little cutie. Funny is, i bought it months ago and i still have to find an use for it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hollywood H said:


> The bow was what attracted me to this little cutie. Funny is, i bought it months ago and i still have to find an use for it.


Don't you wear makeup? I would use it as a makeup bag. Cute!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> Can someone tell me which style the steel grey little case on the right is?




This is called the Delphine and is like the ones i've seen recently and looks like urs style wise.  If I remember rightly the strap on these is detachable so you can use them as a purse.




I love the colour of yours.


----------



## Hollywood H

CinthiaZ said:


> Don't you wear makeup? I would use it as a makeup bag. Cute!


The amount of make up i have would not fit in this. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
And it's too big for most handbags i carry.
But i could put it on my bedside table and put stuff in there that i need in the night.


----------



## sleepykris

Hi, my mother in law was gifted this bag last year and wants to know the model name.  Thanks for any responses!


----------



## reginaPhalange

sleepykris said:


> Hi, my mother in law was gifted this bag last year and wants to know the model name.  Thanks for any responses!
> 
> View attachment 3128176
> View attachment 3128177
> View attachment 3128178




The double zip and saffiano leather makes me think its a Sutton.


----------



## sleepykris

Thank you!  I googled and think it is the sutton.  Is there more than one size?  I think hers is the regular size.  I'm not that familiar with MK, thanks for your help!


----------



## reginaPhalange

It comes in the small, medium, and large. Is there a style number inside or a tag? That'll tell you what size and confirm it's a Sutton[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sleepykris

I will look when I return to her place.  Thanks so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

sleepykris said:


> Hi, my mother in law was gifted this bag last year and wants to know the model name.  Thanks for any responses!
> 
> View attachment 3128176
> View attachment 3128177
> View attachment 3128178


+1,  it is a Sutton Satchel. Not sure if medium or large without measurements,


----------



## CocoChannel

Never mind I got it


----------



## ubo22

sleepykris said:


> Hi, my mother in law was gifted this bag last year and wants to know the model name.  Thanks for any responses!
> 
> View attachment 3128176
> View attachment 3128177
> View attachment 3128178


That's the pearl grey/white/black colorblock (tri-color) Sutton.  I have the same bag in navy/white/luggage.


----------



## Joanne6310

jealousguy86 said:


> I bought this MK bag from a Consignment store. Please help me identify
> 
> View attachment 842513



Yes it's a fake,and the dust bag totally gives it away ,


----------



## Joanne6310

Hi there i find a good way to identify your Mk bags if you don't know too much about them and you have a style that u havnt seen before then try finding your exact style of bag on the (Michael Kors official website)) witch a lot of the times u will see it on there but if you don't see your exact style it doesn't have to be the exact color maybe you have a older model but weather u find it or not the website you should check for the date code first ! And the inside lining.and your date code should always state where is made from witch is ,China and Vietnam that I know of I havnt seen that it's made any where els. I've been selling authentic Michael Kors hands bags for 2 years now and also coach so I've gotten very good on identifying them through photos because in person it's so much quicker and easier to spot a real one it becomes more difficult when trying to spot one through a photo. I've had just about every single style and color that Michael Kors makes because I've been selling them for 2 years now so Iam very ! Familiar with every single style and even the older models (((( but back to the question on weather your hand bags are real or fake to my opinion I've never seen this style ever and that's because they are fake and also the dust bag is a dead give away just google Michael Kors dust bags you will see how they look.i hope this helps out ,sorry it's so long


----------



## Joanne6310

crissy11 said:


> I wish I could help you identify those, but I can't be much help there, sorry.
> 
> But I wanted to say they are GORGEOUS bags, I haven't even seen most of those before and they are stunning!!
> 
> Enjoy your bags and I hope someone can help you figure out what they are.





Hi there i find a good way to identify your Mk bags if you don't know too much about them and you have a style that u havnt seen before then try finding your exact style of bag on the (Michael Kors official website)) witch a lot of the times u will see it on there but if you don't see your exact style it doesn't have to be the exact color maybe you have a older model but weather u find it or not the website you should check for the date code first ! And the inside lining.and your date code should always state where is made from witch is ,China and Vietnam that I know of I havnt seen that it's made any where els. I've been selling authentic Michael Kors hands bags for 2 years now and also coach so I've gotten very good on identifying them through photos because in person it's so much quicker and easier to spot a real one it becomes more difficult when trying to spot one through a photo. I've had just about every single style and color that Michael Kors makes because I've been selling them for 2 years now so Iam very ! Familiar with every single style and even the older models (((( but back to the question on weather your hand bags are real or fake to my opinion I've never seen this style ever and that's because they are fake and also the dust bag is a dead give away just google Michael Kors dust bags you will see how they look.i hope this helps out ,sorry it's so long


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, do you know the name of this bag? And color? It's quite dark pink and I cannot find this color in this season ... Tag says 1209 ... Thank you!





myluvofbags said:


> Here you go.   It's an older style and I would say the color is Zinnia.   Beautiful bag,  I have the outlet version as I wanted the zipper straight vs at a slant.





jealousguy86 said:


> I bought this MK bag from a Consignment store. Please help me identify
> 
> View attachment 842513





Joanne6310 said:


> Yes it's a fake,and the dust bag totally gives it away ,



Actually, Michael Kors DID make a dust bag like this in the vintage years. This bag can NOT be deemed as a fake without seeing the interior lining, heat stamp and made in country tag. Also, the post being responded to is from years ago (2010) and was already deemed to be a Michael Kors Signature Satchel. Not all MK bags have style names or are in any particular collection. This is not the auhtenticity thread, it is the "identify this Michael Kors thread'. If the bag needed authentication, it would be posted in the 'Authenticate this Michael Kors thread' The rules there state that only those with over 500 posts can do authentications here. It is important to not give out wrong information. There is nothing to indicate that this bag is fake. Please don't upset this woman by telling her that her bag is fake, when there is no evidence of that. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## CinthiaZ

Joanne6310 said:


> Hi there i find a good way to identify your Mk bags if you don't know too much about them and you have a style that u havnt seen before then try finding your exact style of bag on the (Michael Kors official website)) witch a lot of the times u will see it on there but if you don't see your exact style it doesn't have to be the exact color maybe you have a older model but weather u find it or not the website you should check for the date code first ! And the inside lining.and your date code should always state where is made from witch is ,China and Vietnam that I know of I havnt seen that it's made any where els. I've been selling authentic Michael Kors hands bags for 2 years now and also coach so I've gotten very good on identifying them through photos because in person it's so much quicker and easier to spot a real one it becomes more difficult when trying to spot one through a photo. I've had just about every single style and color that Michael Kors makes because I've been selling them for 2 years now so Iam very ! Familiar with every single style and even the older models (((( but back to the question on weather your hand bags are real or fake to my opinion I've never seen this style ever and that's because they are fake and also the dust bag is a dead give away just google Michael Kors dust bags you will see how they look.i hope this helps out ,sorry it's so long


Excuse me, but Michael Kors is also made , besides just in China and Vietnam, in Indonesia, the Philippines, Italy, Turkey, and Bangladesh. Also, the first bag is a Michael Kors DESERT Satchel, the second two are vintage signature bags that I have seen MANY times, and the fourth one is an MK Joplin tote .ALL of them are bags produced by Michael Kors and they all appear to be quite authentic.None of them would be found on the MK website because they are not selling them anymore, as they are vintage styles. The vintage bags do not have date codes on them and will just have the name of the country made in, on the tag. 

Please quit telling people their bags are fakes when they most certainly are not. Here is a link to a very good guide that is quite accurate regarding Michael Kors. I think you will find it handy for your ebay sales.  Also, we have a thread here called "false rumors about Michael Kors'. I think you should check it out. Here is the link to the guide that we ( the authenticators here) have found to be the most accurate for MK,  on the internet, to date. You will see all of the countries I mentioned listed there as well.

http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Auth...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html


----------



## zakksmommy1984

CinthiaZ said:


> Excuse me, but Michael Kors is also made , besides just in China and Vietnam, in Indonesia, the Philippines, Italy, Turkey, and Bangladesh. Also, the first bag is a Michael Kors DESERT Satchel, the second two are vintage signature bags that I have seen MANY times, and the fourth one is an MK Joplin tote .ALL of them are bags produced by Michael Kors and they all appear to be quite authentic.None of them would be found on the MK website because they are not selling them anymore, as they are vintage styles. The vintage bags do not have date codes on them and will just have the name of the country made in, on the tag.
> 
> Please quit telling people their bags are fakes when they most certainly are not. Here is a link to a very good guide that is quite accurate regarding Michael Kors. I think you will find it handy for your ebay sales.  Also, we have a thread here called "false rumors about Michael Kors'. I think you should check it out. Here is the link to the guide that we ( the authenticators here) have found to be the most accurate for MK,  on the internet, to date. You will see all of the countries I mentioned listed there as well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Auth...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html




The poster hasn't been on since 2010 I'm not sure why someone found it now to say in not authentic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> The poster hasn't been on since 2010 I'm not sure why someone found it now to say in not authentic?


It's a new member digging up old posts,  that still has to learn how to navigate our forum. I did the same thing when I first started. It takes time to learn how to navigate here, but one thing I never did was come on here telling people their bags are fakes! lol! And let me tell you, this persons knowledge is very limited and she should not be coming here telling people their bags are fake, when they are NOT! We have had this happen several times in the authenticity threads. The mods here are very helpful removing their incorrect statements.In order to stop this, they set up the new 500 post requirement for evaluating authenticity, which has been very helpful in eliminating this problem with newbies giving out incorrect evaluations, but apparently, it will never go away! lol! Many of them would state perfectly authentic bags to be fake and it makes our forum look unknowledgeable, as who does one believe? Very soon the authenticators will have badges so posters can tell who the pros are and who is not. This will be even more helpful. We are looking forward to the new, upcoming changes!


----------



## bagladyRM

Anyone know which model this is? I thought a Grayson tote but nothing comes up. I also tried east west but not finding it either


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagladyRM said:


> Anyone know which model this is? I thought a Grayson tote but nothing comes up. I also tried east west but not finding it either
> View attachment 3137021


It gives the style name at the bottom of the photo. See it? That is the style name. I assume it is correct, as I immediately thought it was some kind of Jet Set.Satchel. Looking at the hardware, i believe it to be an older model?


----------



## bagladyRM

Yeah I saw it but when I look for that one it doesn't have the studs so I wasn't sure if it was a different model. Maybe just an older one you think? Thanks!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

bagladyRM said:


> Yeah I saw it but when I look for that one it doesn't have the studs so I wasn't sure if it was a different model. Maybe just an older one you think? Thanks!!


Yes, I believe it is an older model that has been discontinued, I am quite sure because of the square studs where the straps are attached. That was typically seen on older models of the Jet Set, as well as many other older MKs.   IMO they were better made and the straps stayed secured better, with those square stud reinforcements on them.It would be hard to find another one, especially if it is new, but let me check out that website ~Oh, it is on pinterest. Must be from several years ago.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Has anyone ever seen this bag before? It looks much like the Riley but it has the tassel and is belted around the top. I can't find another one like it anywhere? I know it is authentic, I just wish I knew the style name. Is it a Bedford perhaps?? It is a zip top satchel. Any help would be appreciated.


Edited to remove pic for copy right issues. Received answer.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before? It looks much like the Riley but it has the tassel and is belted around the top. I can't find another one like it anywhere? I know it is authentic, I just wish I knew the style name. Is it a Bedford perhaps?? It is a zip top satchel. Any help would be appreciated.



This is the Megan.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This is the Megan.


That's it! Thanks Luv!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does anyone know the style name for this bag??  I am looking to purchase it. My God it's gorgeous and meets all my requirements. I would like to know the style name if possible. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this bag??  I am looking to purchase it. My God it's gorgeous and meets all my requirements. I would like to know the style name if possible. Thanks!


Bump, Nobody knows this one?? Ubo? Jojon21? Cdtracing??  Where are you? lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Or how about this this. Decided not to keep it anymore since there are no outer pockets on it. Drives me crazy! Anyone remember the style name for this??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Or how about this this. Decided not to keep it anymore since there are no outer pockets on it. Drives me crazy! Anyone remember the style name for this??



This looks like the MK Milo Tote.  Came out 2010-2011 & originally sold for $498.

Sorry.  I've been away on vacation.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this bag??  I am looking to purchase it. My God it's gorgeous and meets all my requirements. I would like to know the style name if possible. Thanks!



Not sure about this one.  It looks similar to the Ludlow but it's not exactly right.  The side pockets are different as well as the draw closure.  I'm not familiar with this one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this bag??  I am looking to purchase it. My God it's gorgeous and meets all my requirements. I would like to know the style name if possible. Thanks!



Of coarse i haven't a clue but interesting how it's shape and pocket design reminds me of my Marly!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Or how about this this. Decided not to keep it anymore since there are no outer pockets on it. Drives me crazy! Anyone remember the style name for this??



Oh myyy! This is a b-e-auty!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Not sure about this one.  It looks similar to the Ludlow but it's not exactly right.  The side pockets are different as well as the draw closure.  I'm not familiar with this one.


I bought it on eBay because I just fell in love with it! It was love at first sight! lol! Look how the side pockets both have matching drawstrings on them just like the front drawstring. Plus you know how I enjoy those outer pockets. It is authentic as I saw the interior and tags. I just love it because it is so different. Wish we knew the style name, or maybe it doesn't have one? It is a made for boutique bag too. I can't wait to get it! 

Thanks for identifying the Milo for me!!  You are right about the date. Says 2012 on the tag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Oh myyy! This is a b-e-auty!!


Thanks! The leather on this bag is unreal. So thick and soft. Pics don't do it justice. I hate to part with it, but not real hep on the gold , and not having any outer pockets on it.


----------



## Redhead124

Hi all!  I am usually a Coach or Kate Spade fanatic but recently fell in love with the MK Jet Set style of totes.  My in-laws were recently in an outlet and bought me a luggage colored tote that looks to be in the shape of a jet-set tote, but with sewn straps (no buckles or other hardware where straps connect to bag), and an MK logo with a circle around it set into the leather between the straps.  Any clue what this is called?  I haven't received it but they facetimed me as they were buying it.  It's not exactly what I would have chosen, but I love the luggage color with gold hardware and the price was right (and it was a gift)!  

Also I am curious to know if there is a tier/quality difference between MK bags with the MK circle logo set into the leather vs the ones with the whole michael kors name in hardware set into the leather.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Redhead124 said:


> Hi all!  I am usually a Coach or Kate Spade fanatic but recently fell in love with the MK Jet Set style of totes.  My in-laws were recently in an outlet and bought me a luggage colored tote that looks to be in the shape of a jet-set tote, but with sewn straps (no buckles or other hardware where straps connect to bag), and an MK logo with a circle around it set into the leather between the straps.  Any clue what this is called?  I haven't received it but they facetimed me as they were buying it.  It's not exactly what I would have chosen, but I love the luggage color with gold hardware and the price was right (and it was a gift)!
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am curious to know if there is a tier/quality difference between MK bags with the MK circle logo set into the leather vs the ones with the whole michael kors name in hardware set into the leather.  Thanks in advance!!




It's essentially the outlet version of the Jet Set tote. It doesn't have the interior pocket like the Jet Set which is designed for the laptop but its the same size. I bought it a few years back and exchanged it the following day for the original version from the regular price boutiques (lifestyle stores). I chose the lifestyle store version because I wanted the compartments and organization.


----------



## Redhead124

reginaPhalange said:


> It's essentially the outlet version of the Jet Set tote. It doesn't have the interior pocket like the Jet Set which is designed for the laptop but its the same size. I bought it a few years back and exchanged it the following day for the original version from the regular price boutiques (lifestyle stores). I chose the lifestyle store version because I wanted the compartments and organization.


Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Redhead124 said:


> Hi all!  I am usually a Coach or Kate Spade fanatic but recently fell in love with the MK Jet Set style of totes.  My in-laws were recently in an outlet and bought me a luggage colored tote that looks to be in the shape of a jet-set tote, but with sewn straps (no buckles or other hardware where straps connect to bag), and an MK logo with a circle around it set into the leather between the straps.  Any clue what this is called?  I haven't received it but they facetimed me as they were buying it.  It's not exactly what I would have chosen, but I love the luggage color with gold hardware and the price was right (and it was a gift)!
> 
> Also I am curious to know if there is a tier/quality difference between MK bags with the MK circle logo set into the leather vs the ones with the whole michael kors name in hardware set into the leather.  Thanks in advance!!





reginaPhalange said:


> It's essentially the outlet version of the Jet Set tote. It doesn't have the interior pocket like the Jet Set which is designed for the laptop but its the same size. I bought it a few years back and exchanged it the following day for the original version from the regular price boutiques (lifestyle stores). I chose the lifestyle store version because I wanted the compartments and organization.



Yes, the Outlets have their own version of the Jet Set Tote.  My SNL has a couple of these she uses with her purse organizer.  She just takes the organizer with all her stuff & moves it between the bags.  She loves how it can carry so much stuff.


----------



## Redhead124

Thanks for the info- much appreciated!  Does the MK circle logo set in the leather then delineate this bag as an "outlet purchase"?  Is it a different level of quality?


----------



## cdtracing

Redhead124 said:


> Thanks for the info- much appreciated!  Does the MK circle logo set in the leather then delineate this bag as an "outlet purchase"?  Is it a different level of quality?



Some people say outlet items, no matter the designer, are lesser quality than boutique items.  I have both.  If you like the style, color, & it functions well for you,  I don't think it matters.  It's really all about how you feel about the item.  And some outlet items cost as much as boutique items.  It use to be that you could find really great price breaks at outlets.  In my opinion, that's not really the case anymore.  Now you have to really watch the sales & know the product you're interested in.  I have seen Boutique bags at the outlets & their price is still full retail.  I know with MK, sometimes the outlets will get retail overruns & these will retail overruns will have the dust bag.  Usually, the outlet bags don't come with the dust bags.   I have found good deals at outlets & I have also found really good deals at retail stores like Macy's, Bloomingdales, Saks, ect by watching the sales & extra % off given at certain times.


----------



## CoachGirl12

.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Found this bag on pinterest... any idea what the style name is of this Michael Kors bag? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

CoachGirl12 said:


> Found this bag on pinterest... any idea what the style name is of this Michael Kors bag? Thank you!



I believe this is the MK Bedford Shoulder Hobo.  It looks to be a large size from the pictues.  I also think this is the Outlet version.


----------



## CoachGirl12

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is the MK Bedford Shoulder Hobo.  It looks to be a large size from the pictues.  I also think this is the Outlet version.


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Redhead124 said:


> Thanks for the info- much appreciated!  Does the MK circle logo set in the leather then delineate this bag as an "outlet purchase"?  Is it a different level of quality?


No, generally the circle logo / AKA 'honeycomb', is on the boutique bags. The outlet bags have where it says Michael kors all over but not in circles. I agree with Cdtracing. Some of the MK outlet bags are even more expensive than the boutique bags and are just as well made. The only thing about the outlets, is that every now and then, you can find boutique bags there on sale.If your bag has a circular pattern inside, it is a boutique bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Some people say outlet items, no matter the designer, are lesser quality than boutique items.  I have both.  If you like the style, color, & it functions well for you,  I don't think it matters.  It's really all about how you feel about the item.  And some outlet items cost as much as boutique items.  It use to be that you could find really great price breaks at outlets.  In my opinion, that's not really the case anymore.  Now you have to really watch the sales & know the product you're interested in.  I have seen Boutique bags at the outlets & their price is still full retail.  I know with MK, sometimes the outlets will get retail overruns & these will retail overruns will have the dust bag.  Usually, the outlet bags don't come with the dust bags.   I have found good deals at outlets & I have also found really good deals at retail stores like Macy's, Bloomingdales, Saks, ect by watching the sales & extra % off given at certain times.


Actually, CD, some of the outlet bags are even more expensive tan the boutique bags. I have some outlet leather MKs that retailed at 498.00!!  So I have come to the conclusion that the only real difference is that the outlets will have boutique bags there on sale from time to time, especially if it is a discontinued model. But some of the made for outlet bags are gorgeous and even more expensive. Go figure! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does anyone know the style name for this one?


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this one?




I don't know the style name but when you look at it it basically a hamilton traveller without the carry handles isn't it even down to the key and key cover.  




Gorgeous bag, are you thinking of an addition to ur cillection?


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this one?




Looks like it was just known as the hamilton medium messenger


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Looks like it was just known as the hamilton medium messenger
> 
> View attachment 3173740


No, that's not it. This one you are showing me does not have the buckle / adjustable strap and the strap on mine,  is quite a bit shorter than this one you are showing me. This is a crossbody and mine is just a shoulder bag that can not be worn crossbody.  Also, it doesn't have the extra leather belting on the sides.  Quite a bit different, actually. Also the one I am inquiring about is very large at about 12 x 15, so it's not a medium, but a large. This one is close, yet quite a few variances. Thanks for trying to help. Hope I ever can find out. Is a very rare one indeed.

See the leather belting on the sides??


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I don't know the style name but when you look at it it basically a hamilton traveller without the carry handles isn't it even down to the key and key cover.
> 
> View attachment 3173739
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag, are you thinking of an addition to ur cillection?


I already have it in my collection. It is really nothing like the Traveler. Only similarity is the lock & key and that's all. I hope I ever discover what the style name is. Thanks for trying to help me out.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I think I will contact '*****************.com. They'll know what it is. They amaze me how they always know right away.There isn't an MK bag they don't recognise and never cease to amaze me. I always come here first though because they are so busy and I hate to bother them just for a style name.They might give it to me for free, because I use them frequently. I buy bulk rate orders from them for my eBay listings, so they don't mind helping me out with little things from time to time. Still hoping someone pops in here with an answer, or that has one, but somehow, I doubt it.What's funny, is the bag isn't that old. The date code indicates 2012.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this one?



I have been researching this.  MK did do a Hamilton crossbody.  I've seen the outlet version but it didn't have the middle zippered middle compartment or the strap going down the side.  And they're not as large as this one.  Needs more research.

:dots: I've done some more research & have found that MK did a Hamilton Shoulder bag without handles that look like this one.  I can't find pictures to see if they had the interior middle zippered compartment but the exterior styling looks the same.  Hope this helps.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I have been researching this.  MK did do a Hamilton crossbody.  I've seen the outlet version but it didn't have the middle zippered middle compartment or the strap going down the side.  And they're not as large as this one.  Needs more research.
> 
> :dots: I've done some more research & have found that MK did a Hamilton Shoulder bag without handles that look like this one.  I can't find pictures to see if they had the interior middle zippered compartment but the exterior styling looks the same.  Hope this helps.


Thanks CDtracing! Such a big help. Appreciate it! Good to know it's in the Hamilton family, anyhow. authenticorsrus.com got back to me as well, and said the same thing, that it's from from the Hamilton collection. Said it was a limited edition from 2012.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks CDtracing! Such a big help. Appreciate it! Good to know it's in the Hamilton family, anyhow. authenticorsrus.com got back to me as well, and said the same thing, that it's from from the Hamilton collection. Said it was a limited edition from 2012.



 They would be the ones to know!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Please can someone tell me the name of this is it a bedford, or a jet set?  
	

		
			
		

		
	







I've researched online and haven't got anywhere which is unlike me I am usually like Sherlock Holmes tracking things down (husband always said i'd make a good police officer.)


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Please can someone tell me the name of this is it a bedford, or a jet set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176583
> 
> 
> I've researched online and haven't got anywhere which is unlike me I am usually like Sherlock Holmes tracking things down (husband always said i'd make a good police officer.)



I think this may be a MK Jet Set Flap Coin Purse.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> I think this may be a MK Jet Set Flap Coin Purse.




Thanks cd, I thought it was either that or a Bedford.  I have had it for a while and for life of me the name escaped me.  I like to know what everything I have is lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks cd, I thought it was either that or a Bedford.  I have had it for a while and for life of me the name escaped me.  I like to know what everything I have is lol.


I have the same problem sometimes, where I can't remember a style name. I am going to start putting the tag in one of the pockets from now in. Will come in handy in the future I now know! lol!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I have the same problem sometimes, where I can't remember a style name. I am going to start putting the tag in one of the pockets from now in. Will come in handy in the future I now know! lol!




That is such a good idea to do that. Usually I can remember but as my collection grows it is becoming more likely I will loose track.  I do have a file in the notes on my iphone but for this i'd just recorded "small luggage wallet," not exactly helping myself there lol.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks cd, I thought it was either that or a Bedford.  I have had it for a while and for life of me the name escaped me.  I like to know what everything I have is lol.





CinthiaZ said:


> I have the same problem sometimes, where I can't remember a style name. I am going to start putting the tag in one of the pockets from now in. Will come in handy in the future I now know! lol!



I have that same problem, too.  I have bags that I can't remember the names of either.  I started keeping the retail tags of bags I buy a few years ago.  That helps but not for the ones I've had the longest.  Sucks getting old!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello ladies,
Not sure if this is the right thread but I have a question about MK bag I found at TJ.Maxx today. When I searched for the number on the tag then the bag looks different that this bag. Is it some different version or case of changed tags? I am not familiar with MK bags but mine looks like Hamilton. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Not sure if this is the right thread but I have a question about MK bag I found at TJ.Maxx today. When I searched for the number on the tag then the bag looks different that this bag. Is it some different version or case of changed tags? I am not familiar with MK bags but mine looks like Hamilton. Thank you!
> View attachment 3177571
> View attachment 3177572
> View attachment 3177574



It's a Hamilton.  Could be just a wrong tag.  TJMAXX sells authentic MK bags.  They could have mistagged it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Not sure if this is the right thread but I have a question about MK bag I found at TJ.Maxx today. When I searched for the number on the tag then the bag looks different that this bag. Is it some different version or case of changed tags? I am not familiar with MK bags but mine looks like Hamilton. Thank you!
> View attachment 3177571
> View attachment 3177572
> View attachment 3177574


Yes, it is mis tagged. How silly! That is definitely the Hamilton.in pebbed leather. It is a boutigue bag as well, so I am really surprised to see it at TJ Max! Strange how they put a Dillion tag on it, but not surprising with the way stores are managed these days! lol! I have to laugh about it , or I'll start crying!


----------



## Tuuli35

cdtracing said:


> It's a Hamilton.  Could be just a wrong tag.  TJMAXX sells authentic MK bags.  They could have mistagged it.







CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, it is mis tagged. How silly! That is definitely the Hamilton.in pebbed leather. It is a boutigue bag as well, so I am really surprised to see it at TJ Max! Strange how they put a Dillion tag on it, but not surprising with the way stores are managed these days! lol! I have to laugh about it , or I'll start crying!




Thank you cdtracing and CinthiaZ, you made my day! 
I was really confused for a moment, was even thinking that someone has returned the fake bag but now I am happy as the bag is really pretty and I don't have any doubts.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, it is mis tagged. How silly! That is definitely the Hamilton.in pebbed leather. It is a boutigue bag as well, so I am really surprised to see it at TJ Max! Strange how they put a Dillion tag on it, but not surprising with the way stores are managed these days! lol! I have to laugh about it , or I'll start crying!





Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you cdtracing and CinthiaZ, you made my day!
> I was really confused for a moment, was even thinking that someone has returned the fake bag but now I am happy as the bag is really pretty and I don't have any doubts.



CinthiaZ is correct that this is a boutique bag & not an outlet bag.  I've noticed over the last 8-12 months that TJMAXX is getting more of the boutique bags as well as outlet bags.  I've been seeing quite a few boutique bags at the outlet near my house as well.   I'm pretty sure it's older retail stock or sale/buyer over runs.  In fact, I've been seeing a lot of high end designer purses at TJMAXX lately, especially at the Runway store.

No worries.  You have a beautiful bag.  Wear it in good health & enjoy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ is correct that this is a boutique bag & not an outlet bag.  I've noticed over the last 8-12 months that TJMAXX is getting more of the boutique bags as well as outlet bags.  I've been seeing quite a few boutique bags at the outlet near my house as well.   I'm pretty sure it's older retail stock or sale/buyer over runs.  In fact, I've been seeing a lot of high end designer purses at TJMAXX lately, especially at the Runway store.
> 
> No worries.  You have a beautiful bag.  Wear it in good health & enjoy.


Ha! I almost went into TJ Max yesterday! Now I am glad I did not! lol! I would have came out broke! lol!


----------



## Tuuli35

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ is correct that this is a boutique bag & not an outlet bag.  I've noticed over the last 8-12 months that TJMAXX is getting more of the boutique bags as well as outlet bags.  I've been seeing quite a few boutique bags at the outlet near my house as well.   I'm pretty sure it's older retail stock or sale/buyer over runs.  In fact, I've been seeing a lot of high end designer purses at TJMAXX lately, especially at the Runway store.
> 
> No worries.  You have a beautiful bag.  Wear it in good health & enjoy.




Thank you again!!! 
You are doing great job here!


----------



## cdtracing

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you again!!!
> You are doing great job here!



We're glad to help.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you cdtracing and CinthiaZ, you made my day!
> I was really confused for a moment, was even thinking that someone has returned the fake bag but now I am happy as the bag is really pretty and I don't have any doubts.


You are very welcome. NICe BAG!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Ha! I almost went into TJ Max yesterday! Now I am glad I did not! lol! I would have came out broke! lol!




Happens to me every time I go there!  They have had a constant run of boutique bags in the UK stores over last few months, with a lot of Hamiltons in different versions, colours and sizes.  Not seen any mistagged but I sure would love to see a Dillon in ours lol, i'd snap that up!


----------



## nuclear couture

Please help me ID this! It is Michael Michael Kors. Large in size, maybe 18 inches across? The brown guy in the background is a MbMJ huge hillier for reference!


----------



## cdtracing

nuclear couture said:


> Please help me ID this! It is Michael Michael Kors. Large in size, maybe 18 inches across? The brown guy in the background is a MbMJ huge hillier for reference!



Looks like the Outlet version of the Hamilton Weekender.


----------



## nuclear couture

YES that's it -- thank you so much! Are there major differences between the outlet vs boutique version of the weekender?


----------



## cdtracing

His current boutique weekender is more of a duffel style bag.  Very large.  I have the outlet weekender that I carry when I travel as a carry on bag because I can fit a lot of stuff in it along with a change of clothes in case my bags get lost.  It's made many trips & has held up well.


----------



## lmn2222

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

lmn2222 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thank you in advance!



Do you have a clearer picture of the bag?  Or a link to  where you got the picture?

It's hard to tell from the picture but it looks like it could be the Medium Middleton convertible shoulder bag.  Would rather see a clearer picture to be sure.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lmn2222 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thank you in advance!





cdtracing said:


> Do you have a clearer picture of the bag?  Or a link to  where you got the picture?
> 
> It's hard to tell from the picture but it looks like it could be the Medium Middleton convertible shoulder bag.  Would rather see a clearer picture to be sure.



Yes, I would need a better pic as well. The Middleton was my first impression too, but very hard to see any details on that bag, with this photo..


----------



## Pinkalicious

Can anyone help me ID this style?


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Can anyone help me ID this style?
> View attachment 3183126



Looks similar to the Michael Kors Jet Set Gathered Shoulder tote.  Not 100% sure from the one picture.


----------



## realtami

CinthiaZ said:


> No, that's not it. This one you are showing me does not have the buckle / adjustable strap and the strap on mine,  is quite a bit shorter than this one you are showing me. This is a crossbody and mine is just a shoulder bag that can not be worn crossbody.  Also, it doesn't have the extra leather belting on the sides.  Quite a bit different, actually. Also the one I am inquiring about is very large at about 12 x 15, so it's not a medium, but a large. This one is close, yet quite a few variances. Thanks for trying to help. Hope I ever can find out. Is a very rare one indeed.
> 
> See the leather belting on the sides??



Pls help me identify this bag. Whats the name of the bag and how can i know if its authentic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

realtami said:


> Pls help me identify this bag. Whats the name of the bag and how can i know if its authentic?


Looking at it sideways, it looks like a moc crock Hamilton Traveler.  I only do authentications for our participating members with at least 25 posts. Please build up your post count and join in the discussions. We have a thread here on MK Hamiltons you can compare your bag to. Once you know how to operate the forum better, how to load pics we need , etc. read the rules on the first page of our authenticity thread. Until then you can google for Michael Kors authenticating services. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Can anyone help me ID this style?
> View attachment 3183126


Yes, as cdtracing stated It is the MK Jet Set gathered tote, only I am adding 
Jet Set Large Gathered Chain Tote


----------



## trefusisgirl

realtami said:


> Pls help me identify this bag. Whats the name of the bag and how can i know if its authentic?



That is a Hamilton brown crocodile (also known as mock croc,) leather tote.  I love those, they are so classy.

For authentication, if you google "Michael Kors Authenticators," you will be able to find I think a couple of websites who can authenticate it for a small fee.

You can also obtain authentications from us in our "Authenticate this Michael Kors" thread.  However, this is for members of TPF who have a post count of 25, or above.  When you reach that and require authentication, please read post 1 of that thread, which explains in detail what information authenticators require when being asked about a bag.

Welcome to TPF, enjoy having a look around the different threads, post in some, it gives you a really good way of learning about how the forum works, and believe me from personal experience, you gain a lot from being here, not just about bags.  As an example, I now use a make up primer every day cause of the good advice and recommendations I got from the ladies here.


----------



## realtami

trefusisgirl said:


> That is a Hamilton brown crocodile (also known as mock croc,) leather tote.  I love those, they are so classy.
> 
> For authentication, if you google "Michael Kors Authenticators," you will be able to find I think a couple of websites who can authenticate it for a small fee.
> 
> You can also obtain authentications from us in our "Authenticate this Michael Kors" thread.  However, this is for members of TPF who have a post count of 25, or above.  When you reach that and require authentication, please read post 1 of that thread, which explains in detail what information authenticators require when being asked about a bag.
> 
> Welcome to TPF, enjoy having a look around the different threads, post in some, it gives you a really good way of learning about how the forum works, and believe me from personal experience, you gain a lot from being here, not just about bags.  As an example, I now use a make up primer every day cause of the good advice and recommendations I got from the ladies here.


Thank you. Okaaaay. Can i ask another question? In what year this bag is out? Does it already discontinued now?


----------



## trefusisgirl

realtami said:


> Thank you. Okaaaay. Can i ask another question? In what year this bag is out? Does it already discontinued now?



Sorry to disappoint, but this bag was produced in 2013, so is no longer available to buy in mainstream stores/online stores.

You may find one in secondhand designer bag stores, or auction sites.  It is just whether someone is willing to part with one.  Looking at it, I see it as a keeper, so you may, or may not find one.

I love the Hamiltons, they are a classic style to me.  Good luck in sourcing one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

realtami said:


> Thank you. Okaaaay. Can i ask another question? In what year this bag is out? Does it already discontinued now?





trefusisgirl said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but this bag was produced in 2013, so is no longer available to buy in mainstream stores/online stores.
> 
> You may find one in secondhand designer bag stores, or auction sites.  It is just whether someone is willing to part with one.  Looking at it, I see it as a keeper, so you may, or may not find one.
> 
> I love the Hamiltons, they are a classic style to me.  Good luck in sourcing one.



Not real sure about that trefususgirl. Many times you will see older bags from even as far back as 2010, in outlets or some MK retail stores such as TJ max. Often that is what TJ max gets is bags from earlier years that didn't all sell and will be marked way down from their original MSRP. Especially when it comes to bags as popular as the Hamiltons, you can find stragglers here and there. But yes, it's hit and miss, but you can luck out, and it wouldn't surprise me for a moc croc Hamilton from to 2013 to be still pop up here and there, but most likely not very often. We even see New With Tags on eBay from 2011 and 12 on the date code tags. Does it specify anywhere that the last one was produced in 2013?? And they didn't make anymore after or before that?  Where do you suppose the eBay sellers found them?  Most likely on sale at the outlet, or one of the many retail stores. Not impossible at all. Depends how many didn't sell yet.


----------



## realtami

CinthiaZ said:


> Not real sure about that trefususgirl. Many times you will see older bags from even as far back as 2010, in outlets or some MK retail stores such as TJ max. Often that is what TJ max gets is bags from earlier years that didn't all sell and will be marked way down from their original MSRP. Especially when it comes to bags as popular as the Hamiltons, you can find stragglers here and there. But yes, it's hit and miss, but you can luck out, and it wouldn't surprise me for a moc croc Hamilton from to 2013 to be still pop up here and there, but most likely not very often. We even see New With Tags on eBay from 2011 and 12 on the date code tags. Does it specify anywhere that the last one was produced in 2013?? And they didn't make anymore after or before that?  Where do you suppose the eBay sellers found them?  Most likely on sale at the outlet, or one of the many retail stores. Not impossible at all. Depends how many didn't sell yet.


Thank you for the information. It's really helpful. How can I know if this bag is authentic? Does it have a special code like LV or what?


----------



## trefusisgirl

realtami said:


> Thank you for the information. It's really helpful. How can I know if this bag is authentic? Does it have a special code like LV or what?




If you google Michael Kors authenticators you will get results for a few companies that offer authentications.

We also have an authentication thread on here, if you go to it you will see from the very first post on the thread what is required to ask for authentication.  At the moment your post count is too low but easy to get that up, travel round TPF finding things that interest you (I tell you I found loads,) and join in the threads.  It is a way to increase your knowledge and get your count up.

There is all sorts available not just bags, ones for ebay, make up, cars, books, loads.  It's really interesting and you meet (virtually,) some lovely people.

Hope to see u in the authentication thread soon.


----------



## lluuccka

Ladies, do you know the name of this bag? Thanks!
I don't have any more photos right now


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, do you know the name of this bag? Thanks!
> I don't have any more photos right now



Will need to see more pictures of the bag, especially close ups.  Hard to tell from this one picture.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, do you know the name of this bag? Thanks!
> I don't have any more photos right now



Hello - Kors made a few different versions of this model, Bennet, this one is the tan leather convertible whiplash flap shoulder one.  It reminds me of the current Bedford tassel, with the two different handles.  It's a lovely bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I found the cutest pouch yesterday in a MK mini boutique... it was small, saffiano leather and had a pretty glitzy pull. It fit in my hand(I have small hands) so it had to have been a small size, one inside pocket.

I should have taken better info on it but assumed i could find it online, i wanted to see if it came in a color. It was only in grey(which is fine, i adore grey however being i have a black bag, a pop of color would be nice)

It looks a bit like the Cindy pouches i have found on the MK site but those lack the glitzy zip pull. 

TY!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> I found the cutest pouch yesterday in a MK mini boutique... it was small, saffiano leather and had a pretty glitzy pull. It fit in my hand(I have small hands) so it had to have been a small size, one inside pocket.
> 
> I should have taken better info on it but assumed i could find it online, i wanted to see if it came in a color. It was only in grey(which is fine, i adore grey however being i have a black bag, a pop of color would be nice)
> 
> It looks a bit like the Cindy pouches i have found on the MK site but those lack the glitzy zip pull.
> 
> TY!


I was in House of Fraser (UK) at the weekend and they had what I think you are referring to.  It was a Cindy cosmetic pouch and the zipper had a glittery heart with a chain on it.  At least I think we are referring to the same item!  The zipper was cute. I saw it in cherry and a gold colour.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I was House of Fraser (uK) at the weekend and they had what I think you are referring to.  It was a Cindy cosmetic pouch and the zipper had a glittery heart with a chain on it.  At least I think we are referring t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o the same item!  The zipper was cute. I saw it in cherry and a gold colour,.




OMG! sounds like it! oh, cherry... that would look nice with my bag.


----------



## lila12

Hi Ladies!

I was wondering if you can help me identify this bag I bought in the 2013ish timeframe?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Found it!

Called an Alex Travel pouch. Now i just need to find one closer to home.


----------



## myluvofbags

lila12 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me identify this bag I bought in the 2013ish timeframe?
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Looks like it could be a Bedford Shoulder tote/bag.


----------



## lila12

myluvofbags said:


> Looks like it could be a Bedford Shoulder tote/bag.


Thank you *myluvofbags*! Using your tip, I was able to locate it. I appreciate your quick help


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Found it!
> 
> Called an Alex Travel pouch. Now i just need to find one closer to home.


I am convinced we were looking at the same thing!! I just assumed it was a Cindy because it was so similar, then I  looked at House of Fraser and saw they called it the Alex Cosmetic Bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I am convinced we were looking at the same thing!! I just assumed it was a Cindy because it was so similar, then I  looked at House of Fraser and saw they called it the Alex Cosmetic Bag.



We definitely are!  seems to bounce from pouch to cosmetic perhaps based on the size?

I need to see if my boutique actually carries them, as online MK does not.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> We definitely are!  seems to bounce from pouch to cosmetic perhaps based on the size?
> 
> I need to see if my boutique actually carries them, as online MK does not.



Oh I just saw that on Nordies site...cute!


----------



## lluuccka

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello - Kors made a few different versions of this model, Bennet, this one is the tan leather convertible whiplash flap shoulder one.  It reminds me of the current Bedford tassel, with the two different handles.  It's a lovely bag.



Thank you very much!!!! This bag came to me today and it's absolutely stunning!  I'm going to show you in right thread


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> Thank you very much!!!! This bag came to me today and it's absolutely stunning!  I'm going to show you in right thread




Happy I was able to help and glad ur pleased with ur new bag, it looks stunning.


----------



## HairByReneJoy

A friend is selling this bag...Can anyone help me ID it???


----------



## cdtracing

HairByReneJoy said:


> A friend is selling this bag...Can anyone help me ID it???



Looks like a Channing Shoulder Tote.  I think it came out in 2014.  Can you post a picture of the made in country tag & serial style tag inside the bag?  That would tell me for sure.


----------



## HairByReneJoy

cdtracing said:


> Looks like a Channing Shoulder Tote.  I think it came out in 2014.  Can you post a picture of the made in country tag & serial style tag inside the bag?  That would tell me for sure.



I wish I could, I actually haven't gotten to see in person as of yet. It belongs to a client....she is selling and just texted me photos for now. Once I see in person I will get more info. Thanks for your info though. I'm pretty sure you are right about it being a Channing


----------



## lynn_21

Hi. Is this site: http://www.myparisbags.com/ a reliable?

I am looking at http://www.myparisbags.com/details_97.html -Michael Kors Medium Selma Top Zip Satchel? Just unsure is it an authentic one.


----------



## nickkyvintage

Hi ladies! I'm on a search for either a large selma or large greenwich tote. I've found this large red selma but I'm not sure which colour Red it is. Can anybody help? Thanks in advance! 

http://m.monnierfreres.co.uk/Selma-...g-KOR004041-uk.html?___store=unitedkingdom_en


----------



## MKbaglover

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on a search for either a large selma or large greenwich tote. I've found this large red selma but I'm not sure which colour Red it is. Can anybody help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://m.monnierfreres.co.uk/Selma-...g-KOR004041-uk.html?___store=unitedkingdom_en


I have both the chili and cherry colour and I don't think it either of those as they come with gold hardware and look very different to this.  In the the House of Fraser UK there is a red Selma that has silver hardware and it is labelled simply as "Red".  When I looked at it the other it seemed like a tomato red, not sure if that helps!!


----------



## myluvofbags

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on a search for either a large selma or large greenwich tote. I've found this large red selma but I'm not sure which colour Red it is. Can anybody help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://m.monnierfreres.co.uk/Selma-...g-KOR004041-uk.html?___store=unitedkingdom_en



I have a small Sutton which states "Red" and the color looks the same to me only my Sutton has gold hardware.


----------



## trefusisgirl

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on a search for either a large selma or large greenwich tote. I've found this large red selma but I'm not sure which colour Red it is. Can anybody help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.monnierfreres.co.uk/Selma-...g-KOR004041-uk.html?___store=unitedkingdom_en




Aww brings back memories, this was the first Kors bag I ever bought and is simply "red with shw."  It isn't a specific colour name, just simply "red."  IRL it is a lovely shade and looks gorgeous with the shw.

Seeing this has made me want to get mine off the top of the wardrobe and use it.  Am waiting for a MK shw optic white fur pom, when that arrives I am grabbing my first kors purchase out as it will look fab with it.

Personally, I prefer this to the luggage with ghw, but that is just my preference as I love this colourway.


----------



## trefusisgirl

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on a search for either a large selma or large greenwich tote. I've found this large red selma but I'm not sure which colour Red it is. Can anybody help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.monnierfreres.co.uk/Selma-...g-KOR004041-uk.html?___store=unitedkingdom_en




This is what the colour looks like in a non website photo


----------



## cdtracing

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on a search for either a large selma or large greenwich tote. I've found this large red selma but I'm not sure which colour Red it is. Can anybody help? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://m.monnierfreres.co.uk/Selma-...g-KOR004041-uk.html?___store=unitedkingdom_en



Sometimes in Europe, MK bags are called different colors than they are here in the States.  I don't know why but it is sometimes the case.  It's really hard to tell from the prictures because color shows up differently on different monitors.  I think this one is just plain red since it has the silver hardware.  It doesn't look like Chili or Scarlett reds.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> This is what the colour looks like in a non website photo
> 
> View attachment 3235305



&#128156; the picture! That blue is stunning!


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> [emoji171] the picture! That blue is stunning!




Yes it has always been one of my favourites as it such a cheerful colour and I love the fact it has the shw.

It needs to have an outing, i've been sticking to my bedford tassel at weekends but I need to do a changeover.


----------



## nickkyvintage

trefusisgirl said:


> This is what the colour looks like in a non website photo
> 
> View attachment 3235305




Thanks! It's always really helpful to see the actual colour. Just to double check, is it the red one on the bottom row? X


----------



## LoveBagz16

Help needed, can any one tell me if I have a clear label inside my mk bag with "made in Indonesia" & A1-1309 but no white label behind it with a serial number, is it fake? Purchased off eBay, everything else looks genuine? Thankyou


----------



## trefusisgirl

nickkyvintage said:


> Thanks! It's always really helpful to see the actual colour. Just to double check, is it the red one on the bottom row? X




Yes, behind the blue medium. It's amazing how different our photos of our bags can look to the website photos.

It's a lovely shade for all seasons.  My white pom has arrived so I intend to get mine out again this weekend.


----------



## Enhjorning

.


----------



## aroese1

I bought this purse maybe 8 years or so ago. I've had two kids since then and never use it so I'm thinking of selling it. Problem is... I can't find the name of it! Anyone know?


----------



## cdtracing

aroese1 said:


> I bought this purse maybe 8 years or so ago. I've had two kids since then and never use it so I'm thinking of selling it. Problem is... I can't find the name of it! Anyone know?



This is a vintage bag.  Can you post a couple of pictures of the interior?  And possibly one of the made in country tag if it has one & of the heat stamp?  Did you buy the bag new?  I will try & research it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Can anyone help me identify this bag ? Thank you !


----------



## janiesea3

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3270271
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this bag ? Thank you !




Looks like the Smythe (I think that's the spelling) 

http://www.zappos.com/michael-micha...-navy?ef_id=Vr0YyAAABdTKuVBe:20160211232704:s

But yours looks like the large instead of medium. Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

janiesea3 said:


> Looks like the Smythe (I think that's the spelling)
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/michael-micha...-navy?ef_id=Vr0YyAAABdTKuVBe:20160211232704:s




I agree. Looks like the color Cherry. Not sure on the size. Maybe someone familiar with the bag can chime in.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks !!


----------



## meganmegan

Hello Everyone!

If anyone could let me know what style this Michael Kors bag is, it would be GREATLY appreciated. Pictures attached. Thank you very much.


----------



## ubo22

meganmegan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> If anyone could let me know what style this Michael Kors bag is, it would be GREATLY appreciated. Pictures attached. Thank you very much.


It's the outlet version of the Hamilton.


----------



## cdtracing

meganmegan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> If anyone could let me know what style this Michael Kors bag is, it would be GREATLY appreciated. Pictures attached. Thank you very much.





ubo22 said:


> It's the outlet version of the Hamilton.



Yes.  It's the outlet version of the Hamilton.


----------



## jennice

What is the name of this MK bag?! I love it!


----------



## cdtracing

Hard to be sure with the pom & pink change/clip purse in front but it looks very much like a Saffiano Small Satchel Crossbody for the outlets.  Side view of the bag would help.


----------



## jennice

cdtracing said:


> Hard to be sure with the pom & pink change/clip purse in front but it looks very much like a Saffiano Small Satchel Crossbody for the outlets.  Side view of the bag would help.



I found it on youtube and it was an outlet bag that apparently nobody knows the name of...Haha!


----------



## cdtracing

jennice said:


> I found it on youtube and it was an outlet bag that apparently nobody knows the name of...Haha!



Some bags don't necessarily have a name.


----------



## Stephg

jennice said:


> What is the name of this MK bag?! I love it!




I have that in Merlot. It was from the outlet and the tag just says Small Saffiano Satchel I believe. No actual name.


----------



## andral5

I'm curious if this bag is inspired by MK since I never saw this model. Love the ostrich leather (if it's real) but I'm not sure if it's an older version of a Hamilton or what other MK bag.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Bag-Orange-559ee027a06f8040c4028195


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm curious if this bag is inspired by MK since I never saw this model. Love the ostrich leather (if it's real) but I'm not sure if it's an older version of a Hamilton or what other MK bag.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Bag-Orange-559ee027a06f8040c4028195



Andral5, this is not a Hamilton.  It looks like the MK Astrid.  The leather is embossed to look like ostrich.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Andral5, this is not a Hamilton.  It looks like the MK Astrid.  The leather is embossed to look like ostrich.



Thanks. I also doubted is a Hamilton, and I was thinking it's just embossed leather, not real ostrich.


----------



## l4bitz

I need to wash this. Do you know the identity of this MK?


----------



## cdtracing

l4bitz said:


> I need to wash this. Do you know the identity of this MK?



It's the Sutter Canvas Tote.


----------



## miss_vibe

Dear ladies...would u please authenticate this bag , I bought it from a friend...what bothers me that it doesn't have a leather heat stamp on the inside pocket. I do some research but not quite sure...hope u can help


----------



## cdtracing

miss_vibe said:


> Dear ladies...would u please authenticate this bag , I bought it from a friend...what bothers me that it doesn't have a leather heat stamp on the inside pocket. I do some research but not quite sure...hope u can help



Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum. I will evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members will have to time to explore the site & familiarize themselves with the format.

This question is in the wrong thread...it should be posted in the AT thread.  Once you have your post count up to at least 25, please go to the Authenticate This MK & *read the first post of that thread for the required format & pictures/information needed to request an authentication.*  Evaluations cannot be done from just a couple of pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## miss_vibe

Im sorry and Thank you for the information @cdtracing . I will re-post at the correct forum soon after i've reached the requirements


----------



## whichMKisthis

Can someone help my identify which MK this is?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6vdNT24audiUUFTNkxaSkc1VzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## cdtracing

whichMKisthis said:


> Can someone help my identify which MK this is?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6vdNT24audiUUFTNkxaSkc1VzA/view?usp=sharing



Looks like the MFF MK Ciara TZ Satchel.


----------



## whichMKisthis

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the MFF MK Ciara TZ Satchel.


Thanks, you're awesome!


----------



## cdtracing

whichMKisthis said:


> Thanks, you're awesome!



You're welcome.


----------



## ydzhang12345

Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag?

My friend saw this bag when shopping and fell in love with it instantly. Tomorrow when her came, the bag was sold out and she forgot to check the serial number of it.

Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance! Really want to give her a surprise


----------



## cdtracing

ydzhang12345 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag?
> 
> My friend saw this bag when shopping and fell in love with it instantly. Tomorrow when her came, the bag was sold out and she forgot to check the serial number of it.
> 
> Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance! Really want to give her a surprise



Looks like the Quinn satchel.


----------



## ydzhang12345

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Quinn satchel.


Awesome! Thanks very much!


----------



## cdtracing

ydzhang12345 said:


> Awesome! Thanks very much!



  Your welcome!


----------



## ukkylie

Hi!

I'm reasonably new to this forum (and certainly this thread). I purchased a MK bag at the outlet mall near Seattle last year and I hardly ever use it and here's why.

Every time I use it, something falls out of it - as you can see it has a pretty severe slouch and I have not been able to identify the bag to see if I could get a stabilizer to keep it upright. The leather is so soft and supple, there is just no support for the poor thing.

It did have a fixed shoulder strap with a gold chain on it - but I took it off (should straps are not my thing) and the photos don't do this justice as it's a beautiful vibrant blue.

I really love the bag, but the slouch keeps me from using it.

Do you ladies have any idea of what sort of bag this (so I can add it to my list) is or how to keep the poor baby upright?

Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. Thank you! 

~Kylie


----------



## cdtracing

ukkylie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm reasonably new to this forum (and certainly this thread). I purchased a MK bag at the outlet mall near Seattle last year and I hardly ever use it and here's why.
> 
> Every time I use it, something falls out of it - as you can see it has a pretty severe slouch and I have not been able to identify the bag to see if I could get a stabilizer to keep it upright. The leather is so soft and supple, there is just no support for the poor thing.
> 
> It did have a fixed shoulder strap with a gold chain on it - but I took it off (should straps are not my thing) and the photos don't do this justice as it's a beautiful vibrant blue.
> 
> I really love the bag, but the slouch keeps me from using it.
> 
> Do you ladies have any idea of what sort of bag this (so I can add it to my list) is or how to keep the poor baby upright?
> 
> 
> Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> ~Kylie




This is the Outlet Version of the Hamilton.  The leather is soft & pliable but should not be confused to the Leather Slouchy Hamilton.  The Slouchy Hamilton is a different style.  I have this bag in Luggage & have had it for a couple of years but have not had a problem with it losing it's shape.  When it's not in use, I keep it in a dust bag & stuffed with tissue to help hold it's shape.  You may want to look into a purse organizer to help keep things in & to help with the shape.  You can Google purse organizers & will see a wide variety of organizers in all sizes.  This may help but since this particular model has the middle zippered compartment, you may need to get 2, one for each side.  The soft leather will not have the same structure as one made in Saffiano Leather.

It's a lovely bag & the color is beautiful.


----------



## ukkylie

cdtracing said:


> This is the Outlet Version of the Hamilton.  The leather is soft & pliable but should not be confused to the Leather Slouchy Hamilton.  The Slouchy Hamilton is a different style.  I have this bag in Luggage & have had it for a couple of years but have not had a problem with it losing it's shape.  When it's not in use, I keep it in a dust bag & stuffed with tissue to help hold it's shape.  You may want to look into a purse organizer to help keep things in & to help with the shape.  You can Google purse organizers & will see a wide variety of organizers in all sizes.  This may help but since this particular model has the middle zippered compartment, you may need to get 2, one for each side.  The soft leather will not have the same structure as one made in Saffiano Leather.
> 
> It's a lovely bag & the color is beautiful.



Thank you so very much for your guidance. I looked at Hamilton's today, but they didn't have the same front, so I bypassed them. 

I have been keeping it in it's dust jacket laying on it's back since I got it, but it's still "slouchy".

Now I have an understanding of what I'm looking for with organizers, I'll figure out what I need.

It is a beautiful color and I do love the bag so it's a shame I'm not using it more. After your help, I'm sure that will now change.

Again, thank YOU!!


----------



## cdtracing

ukkylie said:


> Thank you so very much for your guidance. I looked at Hamilton's today, but they didn't have the same front, so I bypassed them.
> 
> I have been keeping it in it's dust jacket laying on it's back since I got it, but it's still "slouchy".
> 
> Now I have an understanding of what I'm looking for with organizers, I'll figure out what I need.
> 
> It is a beautiful color and I do love the bag so it's a shame I'm not using it more. After your help, I'm sure that will now change.
> 
> Again, thank YOU!!



I also have 3 boutique Hamiltons, the ones with the lock but they are Saffiano leather.  The lock is sort of heavy so when those are not in use, I will remove the lock & keep it inside one of the interior pockets.  I store all my bags stuffed with tissue & in their dust bags when I'm not using them.  I have found keeping them stuffed does help keep their shape but with all soft leather, as the leather ages & softens, there will be slouch.  It's just it's nature.

I have heard of some people using small pillows that will fit inside the bag as stuffing to help hold their shape.


----------



## Jonah1983

Hey you all! Greetings from Finland!
I know you can help me...
What MK bag model is this?







Thank you &#128536;


----------



## cdtracing

Jonah1983 said:


> Hey you all! Greetings from Finland!
> I know you can help me...
> What MK bag model is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you &#128536;



Looks like the McKenna.


----------



## Jonah1983

Hey yesss! Thank you thank you thank you! +++


----------



## cdtracing

Jonah1983 said:


> Hey yesss! Thank you thank you thank you! +++



You're welcome.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hiiii! Does anyone remember the name of this style? I forgot! I knew it the year I got it (think 4-5 years ago) 
Looks like the speedy 25 Bandoulière by Louis Vuitton only in full leather with envelope front pocket with magnet. 
Thanks a bunch!!!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Hiiii! Does anyone remember the name of this style? I forgot! I knew it the year I got it (think 4-5 years ago)
> Looks like the speedy 25 Bandoulière by Louis Vuitton only in full leather with envelope front pocket with magnet.
> Thanks a bunch!!!!!!!



 This is a Margo.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

cdtracing said:


> This is a Margo.



Thank you thank you!! That's it! This is the MD version I remember now!
Love this bag. Thank you again!!!!
For anyone in the US: here it is, there's one left on amazon! http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Leather-Shoulder-Satchel/dp/B00B2N0S6A


----------



## Adub5886

Hi all. I just received this pre loved Hamilton and I was wondering if you could tell me what shade of purple it is? I've been researching the forum and I think there was a style that was called purple(that's what the seller listed it as) I thought it was maybe violet. Any help would be appreciated and I hope I am posting in the right thread


----------



## cdtracing

Adub5886 said:


> Hi all. I just received this pre loved Hamilton and I was wondering if you could tell me what shade of purple it is? I've been researching the forum and I think there was a style that was called purple(that's what the seller listed it as) I thought it was maybe violet. Any help would be appreciated and I hope I am posting in the right thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320463



Colors show up differently on different monitors.  On my monitor, it looks to be violet.  Grape has more blue undertones but it could still be Grape.  It doesn't look like Iris at all & completely wrong shade to be Wisteria.


----------



## Adub5886

cdtracing said:


> Colors show up differently on different monitors.  On my monitor, it looks to be violet.  Grape has more blue undertones but it could still be Grape.  It doesn't look like Iris at all & completely wrong shade to be Wisteria.




Thank you for your reply!!   i think next time I'm in Nashville I'll take it to the mk store and see what they can tell me. Just thought I'd ask here first


----------



## cdtracing

Adub5886 said:


> Thank you for your reply!!   i think next time I'm in Nashville I'll take it to the mk store and see what they can tell me. Just thought I'd ask here first



There is  a photo comparison of Grape & Violet on pg 18 or 19 in the color comparison thread.  You may want to take a look at it.


----------



## Adub5886

cdtracing said:


> There is  a photo comparison of Grape & Violet on pg 18 or 19 in the color comparison thread.  You may want to take a look at it.




Thank you so much!! I will check it out


----------



## Stephg

Anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Anyone know what this bag is called?
> 
> View attachment 3322375
> View attachment 3322376



It looks to be the medium Weston Satchel.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> It looks to be the medium Weston Satchel.




Yea that's it! Couldn't think of the name! Thx


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Yea that's it! Couldn't think of the name! Thx



You're welcome.  Glad to help.


----------



## Ness7386

I went to TJ Maxx & saw lots of the Lrg EW Hamiltons but they were all in this unfamiliar leather.  It wasn't the soft slouchy leather.  It looks pebbled, but it was very stiff. It wasn't the cross hatched saffiano either. Does anyone know what leather this is?


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> I went to TJ Maxx & saw lots of the Lrg EW Hamiltons but they were all in this unfamiliar leather.  It wasn't the soft slouchy leather.  It looks pebbled, but it was very stiff. It wasn't the cross hatched saffiano either. Does anyone know what leather this is?



This is the MFF Outlet version of the Hamilton.  It's made of pebble texture calf leather & will soften up over time as the leather ages with use.  I have one of these in Luggage with gold hardware.  To help keep it's shape & not slouch too much, I keep it stuffed & in it's dust bag.  This is not the Slouchy Hamilton which has softer smooth leather.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> This is the MFF Outlet version of the Hamilton.  It's made of pebble texture calf leather & will soften up over time as the leather ages with use.  I have one of these in Luggage with gold hardware.  To help keep it's shape & not slouch too much, I keep it stuffed & in it's dust bag.  This is not the Slouchy Hamilton which has softer smooth leather.  Hope this helps.



Yes, that does help.  I didn't know about this texture.  I too have a slouchy soft EW Hamilton in luggage (outlet version). But may I ask what MFF means?


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, that does help.  I didn't know about this texture.  I too have a slouchy soft EW Hamilton in luggage (outlet version). But may I ask what MFF means?



Made For Factory


----------



## Stephg

eBay auction with no name on it, not quite sure the name. Specchio Dillon?


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> eBay auction with no name on it, not quite sure the name. Specchio Dillon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323207
> View attachment 3323209



It looks like the Specchio Dillon but not able to determine the size from the pictures.


----------



## Carrie6340

I would love it if someone were able to tell me what this one is called!


----------



## cdtracing

Carrie6340 said:


> View attachment 3325996
> 
> I would love it if someone were able to tell me what this one is called!



MFF Outlet version of the Brown PVC Signature Logo Hamilton.  Looks to be a N/S tote.


----------



## lillywillowbug

I just saw this on IG. Anyone know the name of this bag? It looks like a Cynthia, but I don't think it is. TIA!!


----------



## melbo

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3334082
> 
> I just saw this on IG. Anyone know the name of this bag? It looks like a Cynthia, but I don't think it is. TIA!!


It's brand new.. It's not even on his website but it should be up any moment &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3334082
> 
> I just saw this on IG. Anyone know the name of this bag? It looks like a Cynthia, but I don't think it is. TIA!!



Looks like the Portia Shoulder bag.  It's a new style.  Just checked & it's on his website now. Retails for $358 & has 5 color choice...Pale Pink, Black, Navy, Bisque, & Optic White.  I would love to see this in Dove Grey.

http://www.michaelkors.com/portia-l...oulder-bag/_/R-US_30T6GPAL3L?No=30&color=0619


----------



## lillywillowbug

melbo said:


> It's brand new.. It's not even on his website but it should be up any moment [emoji4]




Thank you!


----------



## lillywillowbug

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Portia Shoulder bag.  It's a new style.  Just checked & it's on his website now. Retails for $358 & has 5 color choice...Pale Pink, Black, Navy, Bisque, & Optic White.  I would love to see this in Dove Grey.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/portia-l...oulder-bag/_/R-US_30T6GPAL3L?No=30&color=0619




Thank you!! I'm hoping to check this out in person. It looks pretty in bisque and also in navy. [emoji4]


----------



## acm1134

Hey there, this bag was listed as a "lauren" but I have searched and searched and can not find a Michael Kors Lauren. Help! Thanks in advance (:


----------



## cdtracing

acm1134 said:


> Hey there, this bag was listed as a "lauren" but I have searched and searched and can not find a Michael Kors Lauren. Help! Thanks in advance (:



Crappy out of focus picture.  Is this the only picture?  I'm not even sure this is genuine.  Style looks familiar but I see so many different bags, they start to run together after a while.  I'll have to research this a little more.  Better pictures of the bag would help.


----------



## cdtracing

acm1134 said:


> Hey there, this bag was listed as a "lauren" but I have searched and searched and can not find a Michael Kors Lauren. Help! Thanks in advance (:



This is not a Lauren.  It looks similar to a Large Megan Satchel.  Would need to see more pictures in the AT thread to determine it's authenticity.


----------



## acm1134

cdtracing said:


> This is not a Lauren.  It looks similar to a Large Megan Satchel.  Would need to see more pictures in the AT thread to determine it's authenticity.


Thank you ! I will look that style up. Unfortunately they only posted a video of the bag so I had to take a screen shot which is why it was so blurry.


----------



## cdtracing

acm1134 said:


> Thank you ! I will look that style up. Unfortunately they only posted a video of the bag so I had to take a screen shot which is why it was so blurry.



What site is it on?  Or is it on Instagram?


----------



## Moody9

My sister got this MK purse for Christmas and I am totally obsessed! I'd like to try and find one for myself but I'm not sure the style or size (large/medium). 

I'm thinking it is a medium Gilmore, however hers does not have the knobs on the bottom. I've read Gilmore and East West are used interchangeably but when I search them I get two different things. 

Anything you can do to help would be so very much appreciated!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Moody9 said:


> My sister got this MK purse for Christmas and I am totally obsessed! I'd like to try and find one for myself but I'm not sure the style or size (large/medium).
> 
> I'm thinking it is a medium Gilmore, however hers does not have the knobs on the bottom. I've read Gilmore and East West are used interchangeably but when I search them I get two different things.
> 
> Anything you can do to help would be so very much appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338964



Without measurements, it's hard to say whether it's a medium or a large, but this looks like the MK Gilmore Satchel.  Looks to be sold out at Macys, Nordstrom, ect but I think it's still available on Amazon. You may be able to check with your local MK boutique & see if they can locate one in their system. If not, you can find them on secondary sales sites like Ebay or Tradesy.


----------



## juli88

Can someone identify this MK?
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=e22aa9-1461970240.jpg


----------



## juli88

juli88 said:


> Can someone identify this MK?
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=e22aa9-1461970240.jpg



Nobody? 
I checked Hamilton models, but can't find this one...


----------



## cdtracing

juli88 said:


> Nobody?
> I checked Hamilton models, but can't find this one...



It's the Slouchy Hamilton.


----------



## Kwilliams80

Can anyone help me identify these two? I've searched everywhere but have had no luck finding a name. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Kwilliams80 said:


> Can anyone help me identify these two? I've searched everywhere but have had no luck finding a name. Thank you!



I haven't found a name for this in my research; not sure if this even has a name but here is a leather & suede one in the same style on Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252366533689?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Perhaps one of the ladies may have seen this & know the style name.


----------



## Kwilliams80

So disappointed as I would love to find another but in black


----------



## cdtracing

Kwilliams80 said:


> So disappointed as I would love to find another but in black



Cyber stalk.  One will turn up but you have to be diligent.


----------



## lluuccka

Ladies, please, how is this bag called? I know it's 2015 but I can't find it and I don't remember the name. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, please, how is this bag called? I know it's 2015 but I can't find it and I don't remember the name. Thanks!



It's the Quinn.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> It's the Quinn.


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## Stephg

Anyone know what this is? Seller said sutton but it doesn't have the 2 side zippers. It's an outlet bag so not quite sure. I really like the colour!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Anyone know what this is? Seller said sutton but it doesn't have the 2 side zippers. It's an outlet bag so not quite sure. I really like the colour!
> 
> View attachment 3353204
> View attachment 3353205
> View attachment 3353206



It's not a Sutton.  As far as I know, there isn't a MFF version of the Sutton.  I don't know the style name of this one but I love the color.


----------



## Biochick1

I saw this bag in TJ Maxx today and tried to find reviews on TPF and elsewhere but I seem to be striking out. I've never purchased MK before, so I'm curious to know what kind of bag this really is before purchasing it. The tag says 'Jet Set Item MD MF Tote Leather Walnut"but the material is different than any jet set tote that I found online. Any one familiar with this item/ material type?


----------



## Stephg

Biochick1 said:


> I saw this bag in TJ Maxx today and tried to find reviews on TPF and elsewhere but I seem to be striking out. I've never purchased MK before, so I'm curious to know what kind of bag this really is before purchasing it. The tag says 'Jet Set Item MD MF Tote Leather Walnut"but the material is different than any jet set tote that I found online. Any one familiar with this item/ material type?




Outlet version of the tote


----------



## Stephg

Anyone know the name? Maybe Colgate? Looks like it converts with a clasp at the top like the Greenwich satchels.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Anyone know the name? Maybe Colgate? Looks like it converts with a clasp at the top like the Greenwich satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3356407




I believe it is this one:


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> I believe it is this one:
> 
> View attachment 3356426




Thx gal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Thx gal!



Sure thing!  I remember seeing this on Bloomies site.


----------



## Biochick1

Stephg said:


> Outlet version of the tote


Thanks so much. I didn't know that the outlet versions of handbags looked so different...


----------



## Boehm Collector

Can anyone identify the Michael Kors bag in the attached photo?


----------



## cdtracing

Boehm Collector said:


> Can anyone identify the Michael Kors bag in the attached photo?



It's the Bedford Leather Shoulder bag.


----------



## Boehm Collector

cdtracing said:


> It's the Bedford Leather Shoulder bag.


Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## lynne73

Hi. I'm new to this so I hope I'm doing this right.  I was wondering if all MK bags have the serial number inside the bag. I found the date code but not the serial number.


----------



## cdtracing

lynne73 said:


> Hi. I'm new to this so I hope I'm doing this right.  I was wondering if all MK bags have the serial number inside the bag. I found the date code but not the serial number.



Some do & some don't.  Depends on the year the bag was made.


----------



## NatHennessey

Hi Friends, found this bag at Winners today (Canadian version of TJ Maxx) - can anyone identify? Also, in your opinion, is it worth $229CAD? MSRP is $398.  Thanks in advance! pbs.twimg.com/media/CkrjFRDUgAY-8U8.jpg:large


----------



## cdtracing

NatHennessey said:


> Hi Friends, found this bag at Winners today (Canadian version of TJ Maxx) - can anyone identify? Also, in your opinion, is it worth $229CAD? MSRP is $398.  Thanks in advance! pbs.twimg.com/media/CkrjFRDUgAY-8U8.jpg:large



Looks like the MMF Outlet Saffiano Satchel.  Hard to tell if it's priced too high without knowing the size.  The small size in this style is going for around $150 USD on Ebay.  I'm not sure if Canadian Exchange rate is higher, but if it is, that could explain the price.


----------



## Stephg

NatHennessey said:


> Hi Friends, found this bag at Winners today (Canadian version of TJ Maxx) - can anyone identify? Also, in your opinion, is it worth $229CAD? MSRP is $398.  Thanks in advance! pbs.twimg.com/media/CkrjFRDUgAY-8U8.jpg:large




I'd say it's overpriced. Winners usually is for Coach and MK I find. You can find that at the outlet for way way less. I had that same bag in merlot and got it from the outlet for $113.


----------



## laredo

Hi there! I was wondering if somebody here could identify this MK model behind this link. I've got the same bag in black and just wanted to know what the model is called. Thank you for your help!

http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/michael-kors-brown-leather-tote-6/


----------



## myluvofbags

laredo said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if somebody here could identify this MK model behind this link. I've got the same bag in black and just wanted to know what the model is called. Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/michael-kors-brown-leather-tote-6/


This looks like the Bedford Dressy in pebbled leather


----------



## laredo

myluvofbags said:


> This looks like the Bedford Dressy in pebbled leather



Wow, that was fast! Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> This looks like the Bedford Dressy in pebbled leather



I agree with Myluvofbags.  Looks like the Bedford Dressy.


----------



## Chrissstinaa

Hi I'm new to this site
Need some help in identifying this bag
Please help. I've been searching for hours 
Thanks !


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like the Outlet version of the Bedford TZ Satchel.


----------



## lluuccka

Ladies, I need some help with this bag - do you know it's name?
Thanks!!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Ladies, I need some help with this bag - do you know it's name?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401779


This is the Karlie Shoulder bag.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> This is the Karlie Shoulder bag.


Oh, thank you! You are very helpful as always. I just purchased it, I'm curious how it looks in real


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Oh, thank you! You are very helpful as always. I just purchased it, I'm curious how it looks in real


Looks to be in good shape.  This style Karlie originally sold for $328.


----------



## lluuccka

It supposed to be new. And I bought it for 40 EUR. I post picture when she comes


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> It supposed to be new. And I bought it for 40 EUR. I post picture when she comes


Please do.  You can start a reveal thread.   And if it's not a lot of trouble, please add this bag to our MK Reference Library.  I don't think we have a Karlie on there yet.  You can post pics of the front & a good clear picture of the interior with the stamp & tags visible. It would be greatly appreciated.   I've already opened up a Karlie thread in the Library for you to use.


----------



## cameragirlla145

Hi!
I had a jet set tote question, I'm not sure where to post. I was looking a the jet set totes, I know some have no interior pockets, pockets just on the sides of the bag (i have a camo one like this that I purchased at macys) and some have a pocket in the middle. Is there a thread where people have photos posted of the different jet set totes? I tried using the search option, I may have just missed it, but any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Stephg

cameragirlla145 said:


> Hi!
> I had a jet set tote question, I'm not sure where to post. I was looking a the jet set totes, I know some have no interior pockets, pockets just on the sides of the bag (i have a camo one like this that I purchased at macys) and some have a pocket in the middle. Is there a thread where people have photos posted of the different jet set totes? I tried using the search option, I may have just missed it, but any help would be appreciated. thanks!



Yep!

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jet-set-top-zip-tote-clubhouse.779544/

Hopefully that link works.


----------



## cameragirlla145

Stephg said:


> Yep!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jet-set-top-zip-tote-clubhouse.779544/
> 
> Hopefully that link works.


thank you!!!


----------



## rasula

Kids boots. Fake or not?


----------



## rasula

rasula said:


> Kids boots. Fake or not?


----------



## cdtracing

rasula said:


> Kids boots. Fake or not?




This request should have been made in the ATMK thread.  Unfortunately, I don't evaluate shoes, clothes, or jewelry/watches as I do not know enough about those particular items to make an educated judgement.  I only evaluate bags & wallets.  Sorry.


----------



## rasula

cdtracing said:


> This request should have been made in the ATMK thread.  Unfortunately, I don't evaluate shoes, clothes, or jewelry/watches as I do not know enough about those particular items to make an educated judgement.  I only evaluate bags & wallets.  Sorry.



I understand. thanks anyway. I'll try to find the answer


----------



## cdtracing

rasula said:


> I understand. thanks anyway. I'll try to find the answer


For what it's worth, I haven't seen tags like these before.


----------



## laredo

laredo said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if somebody here could identify this MK model behind this link. I've got the same bag in black and just wanted to know what the model is called. Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/michael-kors-brown-leather-tote-6/



Hi again! Thank you for your previous answers! I just noticed my bag is missing those top zippers that Bedford Dressy has. Any ideas what this model could be then? Thank you again!


----------



## cdtracing

The bag from the link you posted is a MFF outlet version of the Bedford Dressy.  The Boutique Bedford dressy does not have the zippered inner pocket.  It would help if you posted pics of your bag you want identified as opposed to other ones.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Any clue what style bag this is? And did it come in regular soft leather?


----------



## cdtracing

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3418076
> 
> Any clue what style bag this is? And did it come in regular soft leather?



I'm currently out of town & don't have my laptop or reference materials.  I will research this once I get home & see what I find.  If anyone else has any ideas, feel free to chime in while I'm gone.


----------



## cdtracing

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3418076
> 
> Any clue what style bag this is? And did it come in regular soft leather?



I'm still doing some checking about this bag but I can tell you it's an older bag that came out around 2010 & is a large shopper/tote.  I have see this bag on occasion but only in the patent snakeskin embossed leather in red, black & a silvery black gunmetal shade.  I don't think this particular bag came in regular soft leather.  These older bags are hard to research.  I have been through most of my reference materials & catalogs but have not found the style number or name yet.


----------



## cameragirlla145

Hi everyone! Is there a thread for how to id colors? I'm looking at a preowned selma, but I can't tell if its loden or olive green. The made in tag reads A1-1304 I'm not sure of 1304 is a color or a date. I've only purchased my bags new before so I'm not sure how the tags on the older colors work. thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

cameragirlla145 said:


> Hi everyone! Is there a thread for how to id colors? I'm looking at a preowned selma, but I can't tell if its loden or olive green. The made in tag reads A1-1304 I'm not sure of 1304 is a color or a date. I've only purchased my bags new before so I'm not sure how the tags on the older colors work. thanks!


A1-1304 is the date code, not a color code.  There isn't a thread for ID'ing colors but there is a color comparison thread.


----------



## handbaghuntress

cdtracing said:


> I'm still doing some checking about this bag but I can tell you it's an older bag that came out around 2010 & is a large shopper/tote.  I have see this bag on occasion but only in the patent snakeskin embossed leather in red, black & a silvery black gunmetal shade.  I don't think this particular bag came in regular soft leather.  These older bags are hard to research.  I have been through most of my reference materials & catalogs but have not found the style number or name yet.



Thank you so much for looking into this for me  I really appreciate it.


----------



## cameragirlla145

Darn. I really wish they had a color code on their tags. Some of these colors are so close its hard to tell. thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

cameragirlla145 said:


> Darn. I really wish they had a color code on their tags. Some of these colors are so close its hard to tell. thank you!



The color of the bag is stated on the retail tag but, unfortunately, that's no help if the bag is pre loved or new without tags.


----------



## handbaghuntress

What does the code in the bag mean? I found another bag very similar to the other one and there was a picture of the code so I have a code but I tried googling it and nothing came up as far as style or anything


----------



## cdtracing

handbaghuntress said:


> What does the code in the bag mean? I found another bag very similar to the other one and there was a picture of the code so I have a code but I tried googling it and nothing came up as far as style or anything



It would be the date code.  This bag was made prior to style code tags being added.


----------



## Jaidybug

Can someone please help me identify what bag this is please? I found it in a consignment store for a great price. TIA!


----------



## cdtracing

Jaidybug said:


> Can someone please help me identify what bag this is please? I found it in a consignment store for a great price. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422791
> View attachment 3422792



Looks to be a vintage pebble leather hobo.  May not necessarily have a name.  Have not found this one in my reference materials.


----------



## Jaidybug

cdtracing said:


> Looks to be a vintage pebble leather hobo.  May not necessarily have a name.  Have not found this one in my reference materials.



Thank you so much for your help, I haven't been able to find anything about this bag in my google searches. Interesting to know that not all bags have a name. Whatever it is, the leather is amazing [emoji3][emoji4]


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Hi,

Can anyone help to identify this MK bag please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...551390?hash=item3ac8f4379e:g:gCsAAOSwQupXVHmA

Many thanks.


----------



## laurelenas

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help to identify this MK bag please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...551390?hash=item3ac8f4379e:g:gCsAAOSwQupXVHmA
> 
> Many thanks.



Cute bag. Looks like a small Dillon. Love watermelon!


----------



## andral5

I can't find if I already asked this question, but is this a Hamilton, as its owner says? Thank you for any comment on it.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help to identify this MK bag please?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...551390?hash=item3ac8f4379e:g:gCsAAOSwQupXVHmA
> 
> Many thanks.





andral5 said:


> View attachment 3425719
> View attachment 3425720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find if I already asked this question, but is this a Hamilton, as its owner says? Thank you for any comment on it.



Hi ladies. I am currently out of town & I have extremely limited cell/Internet service.  I do not have my laptop with me or my reference materials.  I will be home tomorrow so I can look at them more closely. I will get back with you late tomorrow afternoon.  Thank you for your patience.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Hi ladies. I am currently out of town & I have extremely limited cell/Internet service.  I do not have my laptop with me or my reference materials.  I will be home tomorrow so I can look at them more closely. I will get back with you late tomorrow afternoon.  Thank you for your patience.



Oh, that's fine, no rush. Enjoy your rest of the weekend! Thank you in advance!


----------



## jojon21

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help to identify this MK bag please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...551390?hash=item3ac8f4379e:g:gCsAAOSwQupXVHmA
> 
> Many thanks.


This is a Medium Dillon in Watermelon.


----------



## jojon21

andral5 said:


> View attachment 3425719
> View attachment 3425720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find if I already asked this question, but is this a Hamilton, as its owner says? Thank you for any comment on it.


This is not a Hamilton, it is a Medium Moxley Shoulder Tote, and the color looks to be claret.


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> This is a Medium Dillon in Watermelon.



Yes, I agree with Jojon21.  This is the medium Dillon. 



jojon21 said:


> This is not a Hamilton, it is a Medium Moxley Shoulder Tote, and the color looks to be claret.



I concure this is not a Hamilton but a medium Moxley Shoulder Tote.  

Thanks, Jojo, for picking up my slack while I was out of town!!


----------



## Stephg

Anyone know what this wallet is called?


----------



## Stephg

Stephg said:


> Anyone know what this wallet is called?
> 
> View attachment 3427980



Ignore that post - wrong pic.

This wallet:


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Ignore that post - wrong pic.
> 
> This wallet:
> 
> View attachment 3428049



Looks to be a MK Greenwich Carryall wallet...possibly a trifold but hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## andral5

jojon21 said:


> This is not a Hamilton, it is a Medium Moxley Shoulder Tote, and the color looks to be claret.


 Thank you much. I knew it wasn't a Hamilton!
Thanks, cdtracing, for confirmation!


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Looks to be a MK Greenwich Carryall wallet...possibly a trifold but hard to tell from the picture.



Thank you


----------



## Finch

Hello, hoping someone can identify this, thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Finch said:


> Hello, hoping someone can identify this, thank you



This is an old vintage MK shoulder tote from either late 90's or early 2000's.  Many of his earlier bags did not have names.  There are a lot of similarities to his Woodside collections but I don't think this is a Woodside.


----------



## Finch

cdtracing said:


> This is an old vintage MK shoulder tote from either late 90's or early 2000's.  Many of his earlier bags did not have names.  There are a lot of similarities to his Woodside collections but I don't think this is a Woodside.


Thank you! It has a made in China tag in it, when did production move there do you know by chance?


----------



## cdtracing

MK has had some bags made in China over several years, however, it became official in 2012.  The Sitoy Group Holdings Ltd, who manufactures MK bags as well as Coach, Prada, Lacoste, Fossil, & others, has 4 or 5 manufacturing facilities in China.  Sitoy purchases raw materials for the handbags it produces from over 300 different merchants, most of which are located outside of China.


----------



## lingbo105

Is this sutton? the logo print looks different.


----------



## pradagir1029

lingbo105 said:


> Is this sutton? the logo print looks different.


That's the Kellen.  It's sort of like the outlet version of the Sutton without the options of the side snaps.


----------



## cdtracing

Yes, this looks like the Kellen satchel from the outlet.


----------



## alternageek

Can anyone ID this bag for me??

Just got this today and in love (and sadly I'm below 25 posts but have been lurking a lot) and know it's a jet set but just want a but more detail

Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

alternageek said:


> Can anyone ID this bag for me??
> 
> Just got this today and in love (and sadly I'm below 25 posts but have been lurking a lot) and know it's a jet set but just want a but more detail
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3448517
> View attachment 3448518
> View attachment 3448519
> View attachment 3448520
> View attachment 3448521
> View attachment 3448522



It tells you the name on the tag...Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote.


----------



## alternageek

cdtracing said:


> It tells you the name on the tag...Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote.


Durrrrr

[emoji15] [emoji15] 

Is it a outlet oooor ???
Edit: Btw the Durr is reference to me not you guys


----------



## cdtracing

alternageek said:


> Durrrrr
> 
> [emoji15] [emoji15]
> 
> Is it a outlet oooor ???
> Edit: Btw the Durr is reference to me not you guys



Not a made for factory outlet bag.


----------



## alternageek

cdtracing said:


> Not an outlet bag.


thank you very very much.

im new to this whole game and asnt sure the tag was the tag attached as theres wear on the straps (if that makes sense?)

Again, super appreciative for the help


----------



## lingbo105

pradagir1029 said:


> That's the Kellen.  It's sort of like the outlet version of the Sutton without the options of the side snaps.


thank you.!


----------



## lingbo105

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this looks like the Kellen satchel from the outlet.


thanks a lot!


----------



## msjaay93

can someone please help me identify the model of this bag. I purchased it last year in Europe and I can't seem to find my receipt. Im looking to re-sell it and want to do a bit of research of its retail price. Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

msjaay93 said:


> can someone please help me identify the model of this bag. I purchased it last year in Europe and I can't seem to find my receipt. Im looking to re-sell it and want to do a bit of research of its retail price. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460266


Looks like the Harper leather satchel


----------



## msjaay93

myluvofbags said:


> Looks like the Harper leather satchel



That was quick, thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Yes, this is the Harper leather satchel.


----------



## atlbaglady

So, my mom was doing some early Christmas shopping today and ran across a great sale at her local Dillard's. She sent me some pics and these are the two I ended up choosing from... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Are they the same purse? I don't think so, due to the strap shape, and I obviously would love either one, but can anyone advise ?


----------



## Stephg

Different bags. First one looks like the Mae Tote which is reversible. The second looks like maybe a jet set tote. Kind of hard to tell with the wrapping on.


----------



## myluvofbags

Looks different, first looks like soft leather 2nd saffiano and has pockets on sides and yes both straps look different, good luck deciding


----------



## andral5

I just came across this beauty and I was not sure about what type of Hamilton would it be. An older one? A very new one? Please help identifying it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...5218119&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=191978047545


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I just came across this beauty and I was not sure about what type of Hamilton would it be. An older one? A very new one? Please help identifying it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Satchel-Tote-Crossbody-Burgundy-Leather-M-L-328-00/191978047303?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=470001a7b9594c53afb9cbccd5218119&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=191978047545



That style is called the Slouchy Hamilton.Satchel.


----------



## sourgirl95616

Hi Ladies,

Please help me identify the name of this bag:


----------



## pradagir1029

sourgirl95616 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me identify the name of this bag:
> View attachment 3477670


That's the gansevoort bag.


----------



## cdtracing

sourgirl95616 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me identify the name of this bag:
> View attachment 3477670



It's the Gransevoort.


----------



## sourgirl95616

Thank you ladies!


pradagir1029 said:


> That's the gansevoort bag.





cdtracing said:


> It's the Gransevoort.


----------



## Missmeowmeow

hi ladies . I bought this recently . not sure what is its exact name . please help


----------



## cdtracing

Missmeowmeow said:


> hi ladies . I bought this recently . not sure what is its exact name . please help


Looks like a Jet Set Zip Top Travel Tote.


----------



## Beto

Hi, everyone. Would you please help my identify this Michael Kors?

THANKS!!


----------



## cdtracing

Beto said:


> Hi, everyone. Would you please help my identify this Michael Kors?
> 
> THANKS!!



Looks like the Hadley


----------



## AllAboutThatWang

Could someone help me ID this bag and wallet? It's a little bit older. So far I've gotten "Astor" which I'm guessing is the collection, but not sure of the actual style name of the bag or the color name. It's a purple sparkly/glittery patent leather. Anyone know how much it retailed for too?


----------



## cdtracing

AllAboutThatWang said:


> Could someone help me ID this bag and wallet? It's a little bit older. So far I've gotten "Astor" which I'm guessing is the collection, but not sure of the actual style name of the bag or the color name. It's a purple sparkly/glittery patent leather. Anyone know how much it retailed for too?
> 
> View attachment 3498308
> 
> View attachment 3498331
> View attachment 3498332



Looks like the Astor Uptown Shoulder bag.  Wallet looks like the Astor Continental wallet.


----------



## megcurry

My friend just bought this at the MK store at Woodbury Commons in NY. She swears it is a Vivian but the only Vivian bags I find online are either the new ones with woven leather or the MK Collection Vivian with a different type of gold hw.  

What do you think this is?  Is it an older Vivian?


----------



## cdtracing

megcurry said:


> My friend just bought this at the MK store at Woodbury Commons in NY. She swears it is a Vivian but the only Vivian bags I find online are either the new ones with woven leather or the MK Collection Vivian with a different type of gold hw.
> 
> What do you think this is?  Is it an older Vivian?
> View attachment 3506728


If she just bought it, the name should be on the retail tag. Did she buy it at a boutique or an outlet?


----------



## megcurry

cdtracing said:


> If she just bought it, the name should be on the retail tag. Did she buy it at a boutique or an outlet?



I believe the Woodbury Commons store is an outlet. I will ask her to see the tag next week.


----------



## megcurry

It's all in the spelling! 


Vivianne it is.
View attachment 3507583


----------



## handbaghuntress

Any ideas on what this one is? Sorry of the not so great picture


----------



## Stephg

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3509964
> 
> Any ideas on what this one is? Sorry of the not so great picture



Looks like "Rachel" I think.


----------



## Fikaccnut

Good morning!

Can anyone help ID this style?




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like the outlet Hamilton Weekender.


----------



## Fikaccnut

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the outlet Hamilton Weekender.



That's it! Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## ellemich16

Can anyone identify the proper color of this bag? It's a Jet Set tote, but I don't know what's the correct shade. Is this canvas as well?


----------



## cdtracing

ellemich16 said:


> Can anyone identify the proper color of this bag? It's a Jet Set tote, but I don't know what's the correct shade. Is this canvas as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514008



It's a logo jacquard fabric.  I believe the color of the fabric is called Beige with whatever color leather the handles are.  The handles in your pic look like Vanilla.


----------



## ellemich16

cdtracing said:


> It's a logo jacquard fabric.  I believe the color of the fabric is called Beige with whatever color leather the handles are.  The handles in your pic look like Vanilla.



Thanks! The color looks gray to me. I haven't seen this one yet, might be a new color I guess.


----------



## cdtracing

ellemich16 said:


> Thanks! The color looks gray to me. I haven't seen this one yet, might be a new color I guess.


MK did this fabric in Grey but it doesn't look grey on my monitor.  Color is subjective when looking at pictures on a computer monitor depending of if the flash was used when taking the picture, pixles, ect.


----------



## amethyst25

Does anyone know the wallet shown here? https://instagram.com/p/BN2xeGzjDB7/


----------



## cdtracing

amethyst25 said:


> Does anyone know the wallet shown here? https://instagram.com/p/BN2xeGzjDB7/


Looks like the quilted Astrid Carryall clutch wallet.


----------



## amethyst25

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the quilted Astrid Carryall clutch wallet.



Thank you!


----------



## risasan

Hi lovelies, can anyone please help me identify this bag? It's got 2 side pockets and a main compartment with a zipper. TIA!

View media item 1409


----------



## cdtracing

risasan said:


> Hi lovelies, can anyone please help me identify this bag? It's got 2 side pockets and a main compartment with a zipper. TIA!
> 
> View media item 1409



Looks like the Chandler.


----------



## risasan

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Chandler.



You are amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## sajero2

Can anyone ID this bag? It's a soft pebbled leather. Saw it at TJ Maxx and the MK tag was missing and it was damaged so I didn't want that one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

sajero2 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? It's a soft pebbled leather. Saw it at TJ Maxx and the MK tag was missing and it was damaged so I didn't want that one. Thanks in advance!



I'm currently out of town & do not have my research materials or my lap top.  Cell service is poor where I'm at.  I'm not familiar with this bag but it appears to be an outlet bag.


----------



## TrixyG

Please help me identify this much loved MK bag. I've had this now for 6 years (I think!) and it's one of my favorite, go to winter bags


----------



## cdtracing

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3566975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me identify this much loved MK bag. I've had this now for 6 years (I think!) and it's one of my favorite, go to winter bags


Looks like the Layton.


----------



## TrixyG

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Layton.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Belgian22

Hi ladies! Could someone please help me identify this MK bag? Much appreciated!


----------



## cdtracing

Belgian22 said:


> Hi ladies! Could someone please help me identify this MK bag? Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568157


This bag is listed on Ebay.  ID Chain Large Hobo.  Is this your listing or are you looking to purchase??


----------



## Belgian22

I'm thinking of purchasing, but never saw this bag before. Wondering what is the name of it.


----------



## cdtracing

Belgian22 said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing, but never saw this bag before. Wondering what is the name of it.


The name is listed on the retail tag in one of the pictures in the listing.  It's a nice bag from the Michael Kors Collection.


----------



## Belgian22

I'm sorry [emoji52] all I see is "large hobo".  It doesn't have a specific name other than what's on the tag? What do you think about the price?


----------



## Belgian22

Thank you for responding cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Belgian22 said:


> I'm sorry [emoji52] all I see is "large hobo".  It doesn't have a specific name other than what's on the tag? What do you think about the price?


ID Chain Large Hobo is the name.  It doesn't have a name like a person's name.  Price is a little less than half of the retail price.  Genuine Snakeskin leather needs special care & conditioning; exotic leathers are more delicate than calf, lamb, or goat leather.


----------



## mk lover

Does this include in "sutton" design? I can only found sutton in saffiano not pebble leather though


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Does this include in "sutton" design? I can only found sutton in saffiano not pebble leather though


I have not seen a pebble leather Sutton.


----------



## osuchic

Can you tell what style this is?  I have looked for hours and can't find anything. I'm leaning toward the Bedford but I really don't know. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

osuchic said:


> Can you tell what style this is?  I have looked for hours and can't find anything. I'm leaning toward the Bedford but I really don't know. Thanks!


I believe this is the Lattington Shoulder Tote.


----------



## SandraM1989

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know what year the MK Hadley bag came out?  I just got one for a steal! Is from the Michael Kors Collection and originally retailed over 1200.00. I got a used one for 59.00!!! These women are CRAZY selling them so cheap! It's in perfect condition too! Unreal! Has the all leather interior and zippers on the sides! OMG! I can't wait to get it!!


 WOW!! What a bag!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> WOW!! What a bag!!! Gorgeous!!!


Are you referring to the Hadley Large Shoulder Tote?


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> Are you referring to the Hadley Large Shoulder Tote?


Yes! Just watched the old forum themes and saw that beauty, haven't seen it before!


----------



## cdtracing

The Michael Kors Collection Hadley Tote came out around 2010.


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> The Michael Kors Collection Hadley Tote came out around 2010.


Thank you! Will know lot more with your help!


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> Thank you! Will know lot more with your help!


It's another really cool Collection bag not to be confused with the current Michael Michael Kors Hadley. One will occasionally pop up on the resale market.


----------



## mk lover

Hi dear,
Could anyone help me with this one?
I think maybe the older style?


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi dear,
> Could anyone help me with this one?
> I think maybe the older style?


This looks like the Sloan Shoulder Satchel, sometimes referred to as the Sloan Turn Lock Shoulder Satchel.  Possibly an outlet version but without seeing the interior, can't say for sure.  It's an older bag style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Can I have an id on this? My daughter is looking at buying it but I am unfamiliar with the style.

Thank u


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Can I have an id on this? My daughter is looking at buying it but I am unfamiliar with the style.
> 
> Thank u
> 
> View attachment 3578478
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578479



I'm not familiar with this one.  The pictures are too grainy to tell any detail.  I'm not even sure this is genuine.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I'm not familiar with this one.  The pictures are too grainy to tell any detail.  I'm not even sure this is genuine.



Okay, thanks. That unfortunately, is the best she has as that is all the seller provided. Perhaps, it's best to skip it, i've been unable to located the style in basic searches either.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> This looks like the Sloan Shoulder Satchel, sometimes referred to as the Sloan Turn Lock Shoulder Satchel.  Possibly an outlet version but without seeing the interior, can't say for sure.  It's an older bag style.



Yes dear,
Tq so much for the name. Youre amazing  I believe its an outlet bag as the 'micheal kors' word was inside, right? Its sold at 11.50 usd only.


----------



## COACH_GAL

New to the  'MK board. Hopefully I'm doing this right, Toward the end of last year I bought a studded selma messenger in Pink grapefruit from macys. I was wondering if anyone had anymore in formation on it? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> New to the  'MK board. Hopefully I'm doing this right, Toward the end of last year I bought a studded selma messenger in Pink grapefruit from macys. I was wondering if anyone had anymore in formation on it? Thank you!


What kind of information are you asking for?


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> What kind of information are you asking for?


The year and season.


----------



## cdtracing

Will need to see clear pics of the interior of the bag & the made in country code tags inside the bag.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see clear pics of the interior of the bag & the made in country code tags inside the bag.


 Here you go


----------



## cdtracing

Your bag is from 2016 & from Spring 2016 Season.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Your bag is from 2016 & from Spring 2016 Season.


Thank you very much. I appreciate it!


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate it!


You're welcome.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Could anyone help me with just one more bag. I purchased this on at TJMAXX Around Christmas . I would like to know tha name of the bag, the year and season. Thank you!


----------



## COACH_GAL

Double . Post  sorry


----------



## cdtracing

Could you post a picture of the bag as well??


----------



## COACH_GAL

Sure , I took the charm off of it


----------



## cdtracing

Pictures are poor & grainy but it's a Jet Set Chain Tote.  Looks to be an E/W.  Made in 2016.  Can't really tell the color from the picture but it looks to be a neutral staple.  It's an outlet bag.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Pictures are poor & grainy but it's a Jet Set Chain Tote.  Looks to be an E/W.  Made in 2016.  Can't really tell the color from the picture but it looks to be a neutral staple.  It's an outlet bag.


It's probably because of my cell phone signal. I thought outlet bags were designed just for the outlet. How would TJMAXX get a hold of it?


----------



## cdtracing

TJMaxx often sells outlet bags as well as some boutique overruns.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> TJMaxx often sells outlet bags as well as some boutique overruns.


That makes sense,  I like boutique and outlet. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> That makes sense,  I like boutique and outlet.
> 
> Thank you very much!


You're welcome.


----------



## Okielady

Name, season, and outlet or boutique? 
Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Okielady said:


> Name, season, and outlet or boutique?
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3593268



The name of the bag is the Odette Grommet Satchel.   This style came out around 2013 & was made of lamb leather.   I don't think it was sold in the outlets but would need to see the interior of the bag to be sure.  Would also need to see the made in country & date tags inside the bag.


----------



## Candycanelane

louislover said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a photo, but it featured in the new magazine ads. I first found it in Elle magazine (the issue with Sarah Jessica Parker on the cover). It is a yellow hand-held bag with gold hardware. From what I remember, it is very structured and retro-ish.
> 
> I've checked the MK website, but see nothing. Does anyone know what this bag is called, price, anything?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
I found MK at an estate sale and now need it authenticated ?


----------



## whatevany

Hi! I bought this a few years ago and it retailed for $188.00. It also has a built-in wallet. Doing a quick Google search its coming up as a Fulton. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cdtracing

whatevany said:


> View attachment 3595442
> 
> Hi! I bought this a few years ago and it retailed for $188.00. It also has a built-in wallet. Doing a quick Google search its coming up as a Fulton. Any help would be appreciated!



It's a Michael Kors Large Fulton Crossbody bag.


----------



## whatevany

cdtracing said:


> It's a Michael Kors Large Fulton Crossbody bag.


Thank you! It seems small for a large...lol


----------



## cdtracing

whatevany said:


> Thank you! It seems small for a large...lol



Yes, a little funny to me too.  It's a Crossbody & they tend to be small to begin with. This one has the compartment with the credit card slots & pockets for money which negates carrying a wallet. I believe it also has room for a cell phone.


----------



## br_t

I had this MK since 2008. I had lots of wonderful memories tie to this bag. Anyone know the style of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

br_t said:


> I had this MK since 2008. I had lots of wonderful memories tie to this bag. Anyone know the style of this bag? Thanks!


I'm not familiar with this particular style & I can't find it in my research material. It has the same hardware as the MK Joplin line so it's possible that it's one of the styles of that line.  Sorry I can't ID the particular name of this one.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Hi

Could someone help me identify this MK bag please? There is no information on the listing other than it is a rare MK bag.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like the Hamilton Traveler Tote.


----------



## cameragirlla145

Hi everyone! I have a question about the jet set totes- which model is the one with no lining inside? Hope this is the right place to ask. thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

cameragirlla145 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question about the jet set totes- which model is the one with no lining inside? Hope this is the right place to ask. thanks!


The Jet Set Travel Tote (without the zip top) doesn't have the lining.  The MK large canvas & leather Tote isn't lined either.  There are a couple of MK Tote styles that are not lined.


----------



## justeen

Found at a thrift store for 9$ any help with info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

justeen said:


> Found at a thrift store for 9$ any help with info is greatly appreciated.


Answer is in the ATMK thread.


----------



## pruetjx

Can you help identify this bag?  I bought it a few years ago at Nordstrom rack. I really like the bag and would like to try to get another in a different color but I don't know what to search under. The one I have is Navy


----------



## cdtracing

pruetjx said:


> Can you help identify this bag?  I bought it a few years ago at Nordstrom rack. I really like the bag and would like to try to get another in a different color but I don't know what to search under. The one I have is Navy



Looks like a  Large MK Fulton Convertible Hobo Shoulder bag.


----------



## Anse

Hello! Can you please help me ID this bag? A friend saw it somewhere and I want to know it's name or something I can find it with help of. I checked their website but couldn't find it. 
Thank you so very much


----------



## pruetjx

cdtracing said:


> Looks like a  Large MK Fulton Convertible Hobo Shoulder bag.



Thanks so much!  I was able to do a search on eBay and found a few...


----------



## cdtracing

Anse said:


> Hello! Can you please help me ID this bag? A friend saw it somewhere and I want to know it's name or something I can find it with help of. I checked their website but couldn't find it.
> Thank you so very much



I'm sorry.  I'm not familiar with this one.  Perhaps one of the other ladies on the forum know it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Anse said:


> Hello! Can you please help me ID this bag? A friend saw it somewhere and I want to know it's name or something I can find it with help of. I checked their website but couldn't find it.
> Thank you so very much





cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry.  I'm not familiar with this one.  Perhaps one of the other ladies on the forum know it.



I've never seen this one before either. Hopefully someone else has.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the official name is for the color of this bag?


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the official name is for the color of this bag?



Color is hard to tell with pictures because it will show up a little different depending on lighting & monitor pixels.  Looks like Aquamarine on my monitor.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Color is hard to tell with pictures because it will show up a little different depending on lighting & monitor pixels.  Looks like Aquamarine on my monitor.



That's what I thought, I just wanted  to make sure it wasn't going to be a powder blue. I have the serial number is there a way to search the bag and find a list of past colors or is there possibly a thread with posts about this particular style of  jet set medium tote?


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> That's what I thought, I just wanted  to make sure it wasn't going to be a powder blue. I have the serial number is there a way to search the bag and find a list of past colors or is there possibly a thread with posts about this particular style of  jet set medium tote?


You can do a search in the MK forum for the color. You can also do a search in the color comparison thread for posts comparing aquamarine to other blue shades.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> You can do a search in the MK forum for the color. You can also do a search in the color comparison thread for posts comparing aquamarine to other blue shades.



Is the color comparison on purse forum general or the MK forum?


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> Is the color comparison on purse forum general or the MK forum?


The MK forum has a color comparison thread.
Here's the link....https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-comparison-pictures.902852/


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> The MK forum has a color comparison thread.



Okay! I think I found it! Thank you so much for putting up my silly questions! Lol


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> Okay! I think I found it! Thank you so much for putting up my silly questions! Lol


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


>



One last question , could you tell me what year this bag is from?  Thank you so much! 





View attachment 3657166


----------



## cdtracing

Need to see the clear interior tag.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Need to see the clear interior tag.



Ugh!!! I bought it and it's been shipped already. My tracking says I should get it by Friday. I'll have to post a photo of the clear tag then. What does the clear tag do?


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> Ugh!!! I bought it and it's been shipped already. My tracking says I should get it by Friday. I'll have to post a photo of the clear tag then. What does the clear tag do?


It's the made in country tag.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> It's the made in country tag.



 I Sent them a message to see if they had a picture or if they had seen what it said when they were taking a picture of the serial number.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> It's the made in country tag.



I just got the bag in, here is the made in Tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3660061


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> I just got the bag in, here is the made in Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660061


Can you get a clearer picture??  This is too blurry.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Can you get a clearer picture??  This is too blurry.


----------



## cdtracing

Your bag was made in first quarter of 2015.


----------



## COACH_GAL

cdtracing said:


> Your bag was made in first quarter of 2015.



Thank you sooo much!


----------



## cdtracing

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you sooo much!



My pleasure.


----------



## Texas725

If I'm correct this is the jet set travel east west tote, Which is no longer available. Is there a way to see what colors it came in? Specifically if it came in cinder?   I've been on the hunt for it and I'm wondering if it exists or if I need to settle for dark dune.


----------



## cdtracing

Texas725 said:


> If I'm correct this is the jet set travel east west tote, Which is no longer available. Is there a way to see what colors it came in? Specifically if it came in cinder?   I've been on the hunt for it and I'm wondering if it exists or if I need to settle for dark dune.


I don't believe this was made in Cinder.


----------



## Texas725

cdtracing said:


> I don't believe this was made in Cinder.


Thank you


----------



## Texas725

cdtracing said:


> I don't believe this was made in Cinder.



I wonder if this is real. I don't know much about this site. http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat...8-3001451-30T3STVT7L/?previewAttribute=Cinder


----------



## cdtracing

Texas725 said:


> I wonder if this is real. I don't know much about this site. http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat...8-3001451-30T3STVT7L/?previewAttribute=Cinder


If you want this authenticate, you will have to post your request in the Athenticate This Michael Kors thread.  *I do ask that members are active & have a post count of at least 25 before asking for an evaluation. * The form  & required pictures necessary for a determination is listed in the 1st post of the ATMK thread.  The listing to the sale of the bag should be included in your request.


----------



## Texas725

cdtracing said:


> If you want this authenticate, you will have to post your request in the Athenticate This Michael Kors thread.  *I do ask that members are active & have a post count of at least 25 before asking for an evaluation. * The form  & required pictures necessary for a determination is listed in the 1st post of the ATMK thread.  The listing to the sale of the bag should be included in your request.


Sorry, thinking out loud more than anything. I'll follow your recommendations. Thank you!


----------



## handbaghuntress

I recently seen this bag on a YouTube video but I have no clue the style name and I must have this bag! Lol. Any help would be great [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3665569
> 
> I recently seen this bag on a YouTube video but I have no clue the style name and I must have this bag! Lol. Any help would be great [emoji4]



Looks like the Michael Kors Frances Shoulder Hobo.


----------



## beddy101

Hi There, Wondered if anyone could tell me the name of this clutch?


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like a Tonne flap clutch.


----------



## Designervintage

Hi ladies! Could you please help me in identifying this bag? I thought it was the Savannah, but that style only has one zipper, thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Designervintage

Designervintage said:


> Hi ladies! Could you please help me in identifying this bag? I thought it was the Savannah, but that style only has one zipper, thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3667779



I think I found it: the Sutton!


----------



## mk lover

Hi ladies
I just bought this bag n i knew it was older design. Anybody can tell what this design called? 
TIA


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi ladies
> I just bought this bag n i knew it was older design. Anybody can tell what this design called?
> TIA



Looks like the Erin Shoulder Tote.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Erin Shoulder Tote.



Tq dear


----------



## MKB0925

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3681213


----------



## janiesea3

MKB0925 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681213



Michael Kors Matilda [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

janiesea3 said:


> Michael Kors Matilda [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## cmayson43

Please help me identify this Micheal Kros bag


----------



## LoubouBoo

Hello

Can anyone id this bag? I love it!!


----------



## cdtracing

cmayson43 said:


> Please help me identify this Micheal Kros bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690116


I'm not familiar with this one but I'm checking my research materials.


----------



## cdtracing

LoubouBoo said:


> View attachment 3692034
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can anyone id this bag? I love it!!


The picture is small & it's hard to see the details but it looks like it could be a Callie Messenger Crossbody but I haven't seen one in Signature PVC.


----------



## Reneejanine

Does anyone know what bag this is? I bought it at an outlet store, and I can't find anything on it online.


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like it could be the Callie.


----------



## Reneejanine

cdtracing said:


> Looks like it could be the Callie.



I looked it up, and it is! Thank you!


----------



## Avalie423

Can someone PLEASE help me identify this bag? I have been searching and searching and cannot find anything. It seems like a vintage bag but not sure.


----------



## Solenna

Another possibly vintage, almost definitely 5+ years old. The plastic tag inside only says made in China, no date or manufacturing info. Having a heck of a time even finding something with similar corners or the M stamping. It does have the white canvas interior I've seen in some other bags, but I don't know enough to know if that helps place it. 







Thank you!


----------



## PNAY70

Hi everyone!  Am new here and I need help on identifying this MK bag that I saw in our local online site.  The seller forgot its name. I tried MK site, not there so must be an older style, Pinterest none too.  Pls help!  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## ericalnh

Hi ladies are you able to identify the middle bag what model is it called and if anyone owns it the reviews of this bag

Thanks


----------



## odonono

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## monleal

Can someone please help me identify this Michael Kors bag?  It is not a current style.  It was donated to a purse charity purse auction for the frenchie rescue I work with and I cannot find any information on this one.


----------



## cdtracing

monleal said:


> Can someone please help me identify this Michael Kors bag?  It is not a current style.  It was donated to a purse charity purse auction for the frenchie rescue I work with and I cannot find any information on this one.



Vintage bags are not my forté.  My research material only goes back so far & I don't see this bag anywhere in my material.  Many of these older vintage bags did not have a specific name.  It looks like a fold over shopper.  I wish MK had an archive of his bags.  People buy the bags but over time forget what they were called.


----------



## monleal

cdtracing said:


> Vintage bags are not my forté.  My research material only goes back so far & I don't see this bag anywhere in my material.  Many of these older vintage bags did not have a specific name.  It looks like a fold over shopper.  I wish MK had an archive of his bags.  People buy the bags but over time forget what they were called.


Thank you.  I was wondering if it was a vintage bag.  I have searched and also found nothing online, but the interior of the bag looked more recent to me.  The bag can and does fold over when not stuffed and being carried by the crossbody strap.


----------



## cdtracing

monleal said:


> Thank you.  I was wondering if it was a vintage bag.  I have searched and also found nothing online, but the interior of the bag looked more recent to me.  The bag can and does fold over when not stuffed and being carried by the crossbody strap.



This is made for Factory outlet bag from 2010.  It is not a vintage bag.  Most of my research material covers boutique bags.  Very little information is put out about the made for factory outlet bags.


----------



## monleal

cdtracing said:


> This is made for Factory outlet bag from 2010.  It is not a vintage bag.  Most of my research material covers boutique bags.  Very little information is put out about the made for factory outlet bags.


Thank you!


----------



## Mursis

Hello,

I would love some help with identifying this MK collection bag. It's similar to rehearsal, but has a zipper. Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Mursis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love some help with identifying this MK collection bag. It's similar to rehearsal, but has a zipper. Thank you so much!



I haven't seen this bag before & I've never seen a Rehearsal with a zip top.  Looks similar to the Rehearsal satchel  but not the Rehearsal drawstring bag.  You may need to go to an outside service.  For a small fee, they can give you more information about it.  Good luck.


----------



## joandlily13

Hi there I got this beauty today does anyone know anything about it


----------



## joandlily13

The authenticity tag says made in china AQ1301


----------



## joandlily13

Those are some very beautiful bags ladies


----------



## cdtracing

joandlily13 said:


> View attachment 3752145
> View attachment 3752143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I got this beauty today does anyone know anything about it



This looks like it could be part of the Layton series.


----------



## joandlily13

cdtracing said:


> This looks like it could be part of the Layton series.


That interesting I was wondering if it was a Layton also


----------



## cdtracing

joandlily13 said:


> That interesting I was wondering if it was a Layton also



As far as authenticity, there are several things to look at to make a determination.  The necessary pictures are listed in the first thread of the ATMK thread.  Once you have a 25 post count, you can post a request with the necessary pictures so I can make a determination. 

Counterfeiters have gotten really good at replicating designer goods.  There are a lot on Ebay as well as a lot of other resale sites.


----------



## gypsumrose

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I suspect it's mff but I really don't know! Year would be AWESOME.


----------



## joandlily13

cdtracing said:


> As far as authenticity, there are several things to look at to make a determination.  The necessary pictures are listed in the first thread of the ATMK thread.  Once you have a 25 post count, you can post a request with the necessary pictures so I can make a determination.
> 
> Counterfeiters have gotten really good at replicating designer goods.  There are a lot on Ebay as well as a lot of other resale sites.


Thank you for that information. I will get my post count up so I can post on the authenticity page


----------



## cdtracing

gypsumrose said:


> View attachment 3758409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I suspect it's mff but I really don't know! Year would be AWESOME.



Layton Shoulder bag.   I would need to see the interior & interior tags to give you further info.


----------



## Kirstyyo

Hello everyone! I need some help. Is this bag real? Thanks.


----------



## Jennerrs

Does anyone know the name of the bag this blogger is carrying? Thanks! Photo credit to the blogger: http://www.lifeandmessyhair.com/2017/05/chanel-slingback-dupes.html


----------



## cdtracing

Jennerrs said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag this blogger is carrying? Thanks! Photo credit to the blogger: http://www.lifeandmessyhair.com/2017/05/chanel-slingback-dupes.html


Looks like the Marlow satchel.


----------



## Jennerrs

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Marlow satchel.


Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sorry for the bad picture! Anyone know the style name of this MK bag? Or is it a Fake? Sorry no clue!   Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry for the bad picture! Anyone know the style name of this MK bag? Or is it a Fake? Sorry no clue!   Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3796509



Shape is a little wonky but it looks like a Riley.  Would need more pics to determine authenticity.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

cdtracing said:


> Shape is a little wonky but it looks like a Riley.  Would need more pics to determine authenticity.



Thank you* cd!  *I just wanted to make sure this style was made by MK! Now I need to do some searching for a Riley handbag!


----------



## Designervintage

Does anyone know if the bag on the right by any chance is the large Savannah in Cement? Thank you so much in advance! [emoji5]
View attachment 3800039


----------



## cdtracing

Designervintage said:


> Does anyone know if the bag on the right by any chance is the large Savannah in Cement? Thank you so much in advance! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3800039


Link to picture doesn't work.


----------



## Designervintage

cdtracing said:


> Link to picture doesn't work.



Sorry!


----------



## cdtracing

Designervintage said:


> Sorry!
> 
> View attachment 3800285



Because colors show up differently on different monitors & without correct mearsurements, it's hard to say for sure.  But it appears to be.


----------



## Designervintage

cdtracing said:


> Because colors show up differently on different monitors & without correct mearsurements, it's hard to say for sure.  But it appears to be.



Thank you!
It's on sale with 50% off, so I think I go ahead and order it [emoji2]


----------



## Mertsa

Okay, so I really feel silly for asking this, because this is my bag that I got as a Christimas gift several years ago (2011/12 I think?!) , and have used it as a day to day bag for such a long time... But what is her name? 

She's smaller than the regular Hamilton, and is more like a sachel/cross body type bag, with long narrow cross body strap without the chains. I used to have her paper tags (a receipt!) but now I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## cdtracing

Mertsa said:


> Okay, so I really feel silly for asking this, because this is my bag that I got as a Christimas gift several years ago (2011/12 I think?!) , and have used it as a day to day bag for such a long time... But what is her name?
> 
> She's smaller than the regular Hamilton, and is more like a sachel/cross body type bag, with long narrow cross body strap without the chains. I used to have her paper tags (a receipt!) but now I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 3812783


I haven't seen this style Hamilton where the shoulder/crossbody strap clips to the handles.  They usually have D rings on the inside top of the bag for the strap to clip on.  Since this was a gift, are you sure it's authentic?


----------



## Mertsa

cdtracing said:


> I haven't seen this style Hamilton where the shoulder/crossbody strap clips to the handles.  They usually have D rings on the inside top of the bag for the strap to clip on.  Since this was a gift, are you sure it's authentic?



I'm quite sure. I had the receipt from Finnish department store Stockmann (our Neiman marcus), it cost about 300 euros back in the day. 

I'll try and take some photos later!


----------



## cdtracing

Mertsa said:


> I'm quite sure. I had the receipt from Finnish department store Stockmann (our Neiman marcus), it cost about 300 euros back in the day.
> 
> I'll try and take some photos later!


It's a version of the Hamilton.  Sometimes Europe will have something a little different from what's sold in the US.


----------



## Sipple54

I would like to know if my MK handbag is real. It says it's made in Vietnam, and has 2 numbers one is AV-1504, and the next one is 35F4GTTT8Z. Can someone plz help me??


----------



## cdtracing

Sipple54 said:


> I would like to know if my MK handbag is real. It says it's made in Vietnam, and has 2 numbers one is AV-1504, and the next one is 35F4GTTT8Z. Can someone plz help me??



Please read the first post of this thread.


----------



## Bagresearcher

Hi pls help me identify this michael kors, afaik it is fulton snake skin shoulder bag, however i cannot find it now in the internet and i am wanting to sell this. Ive got this years ago, bought online. And later i will have it autheticated on other thread. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Bagresearcher said:


> Hi pls help me identify this michael kors, afaik it is fulton snake skin shoulder bag, however i cannot find it now in the internet and i am wanting to sell this. Ive got this years ago, bought online. And later i will have it autheticated on other thread. Thank you



From the one picture this looks like it could be a Small Fulton Shoulder Flap bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Sipple54 said:


> I would like to know if my MK handbag is real. It says it's made in Vietnam, and has 2 numbers one is AV-1504, and the next one is 35F4GTTT8Z. Can someone plz help me??





cdtracing said:


> Please read the first post of this thread.



Correction....Questions concerning authenticity should be posted in the Authenticate This thread of the forum.  Determinations cannot be made without clear pictures.  In the first thread of the Athenticate This Michael Kors Thread, there is a list of required pictures necessary to make any kind of determination.  Please read the first post of the AT thread carefully.  Thank you.


----------



## Bagresearcher

cdtracing said:


> From the one picture this looks like it could be a Small Fulton Shoulder Flap bag.



Yes thats what i know too. But rightnow cannot even find same color of this bag on the internet, so i dont have any referrence to show. Oh il have it authenticated first eventhough im pretty sure its not a knockofd. Thankyou for the response


----------



## mk lover

Does anyone know whats the name of this beauty?? Pls TIA


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Does anyone know whats the name of this beauty?? Pls TIA


Big Valley Shoulder Hobo


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> Big Valley Shoulder Hobo


Thank you for fast reply
Anyway, do you know what year micheal kors start produce this style? TIA


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Thank you for fast reply
> Anyway, do you know what year micheal kors start produce this style? TIA



I think the Big Valley came out around 2007.  If you already have the bag, you can post in the AT thread with the necessary pics for an evaluation. I can tell you a little more about it with interior & made in country tag pics.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> I think the Big Valley came out around 2007.  If you already have the bag, you can post in the AT thread with the necessary pics for an evaluation. I can tell you a little more about it with interior & made in country tag pics.



Thank you so much for the info dear. Actually this is my friends bag as she asked me for help to identify the bag's style but i could not find the name.


----------



## Chelsabelle

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I've been searching forever and had no success. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like a Megan


----------



## handbaghuntress

I came across this bag on YouTube and can't figure out what it is called. I'm pretty sure it's an older bag. Any help would be great


----------



## cdtracing

handbaghuntress said:


> I came across this bag on YouTube and can't figure out what it is called. I'm pretty sure it's an older bag. Any help would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856048



Please provide the link to the video.


----------



## AandOAtlanta

Can anyone help me identify this MK bag? It is black pebbled leather with silver hardware. Date code c-1007. I think it is one of the earliest hobo bags, but I can't seem to find a style name anywhere online. It's about 15" tall plus strap drop.


----------



## mk lover

anybody can help me with this wallet/clutch name?


----------



## Juleswheel

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I believe it came out around 2013 or so.  I only ever find it on Pintrest or I once saw it on a reality tv show! If the picture doesn't come through, it's a fairly large tote with gold cut out handles.


----------



## cdtracing

Juleswheel said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  I believe it came out around 2013 or so.  I only ever find it on Pintrest or I once saw it on a reality tv show! If the picture doesn't come through, it's a fairly large tote with gold cut out handles.
> View attachment 3903471



This picture is very grainy & hard to see clear details.  I am not familiar with this bag.  Pintrest is full of counterfeit bags &  not very reliable source without extensive research.


----------



## mk lover

Can anyone tell me what design is this? I cant find it in google


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Can anyone tell me what design is this? I cant find it in google


Looks like the Margo Messenger.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Margo Messenger.


Tq so much really appreciate your fast reply


----------



## nanogirl21

This is a long shot but I guess I’ll at least try. 

About 2-3 years ago I saw a bag in Macy's. It was a medium-sized satchel with silver hardware and a few horizontal zippers on the lower half of the bag. I know one of the colors it came I was was navy blue and it was the softer leather material. I know my description isn’t the best, but that literally is all the info that I remember. I am seeking this bag. Would anyone happen to know the name?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I purchased this a little while ago from my friends shop and I liked because it was pretty subdued in my opinion. Does anyone know what style it is? I can’t find anything like it anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased this a little while ago from my friends shop and I liked because it was pretty subdued in my opinion. Does anyone know what style it is? I can’t find anything like it anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921035
> View attachment 3921036


I haven't found this one in my research material to find the name.  Does the bag have a made in country/date code tag inside the bag.  That me help me find the name for you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> I haven't found this one in my research material to find the name.  Does the bag have a made in country/date code tag inside the bag.  That me help me find the name for you.



Hi cd, thank you so much for trying to help. The only thing I found inside was the leather tag. Maybe it’s a imitation? I did find this on poshmark this morning but there wasn’t much information there either and I don’t have an account with them.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

It was a tight fit trying to get a picture inside, my apologies for the quality of the pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> It was a tight fit trying to get a picture inside, my apologies for the quality of the pictures.


There should be a made in country tag inside along the side seam of the lining.  It will be small.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> There should be a made in country tag inside along the side seam of the lining.  It will be small.



Thanks cd, I found it when I pulled the whole thing inside out. Here it is.


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks cd, I found it when I pulled the whole thing inside out. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921872



I still can't find the name but it's from the outlet & was from 2012.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> I still can't find the name but it's from the outlet & was from 2012.



No worries cd [emoji4] Thanks so much again and I hope you enjoyed your holiday season [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> No worries cd [emoji4] Thanks so much again and I hope you enjoyed your holiday season [emoji5]


Yes, I did.  I went to Texas to visit family & got back home just in time to go back home to my Mom's on Christmas Day.  Spent the holidays with family which is the best time of all.  I  hope you had a great holiday as well.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I did.  I went to Texas to visit family & got back home just in time to go back home to my Mom's on Christmas Day.  Spent the holidays with family which is the best time of all.  I  hope you had a great holiday as well.



There’s no place better than being home with mom during the holiday season. Honestly, celebrating with family, is really what the season is all about.  We had the most amazing time and it was great seeing the family all together again. This was our first Christmas in the new house, so that made it extra special [emoji5]


----------



## Mk is love

One of the people I follow on instagram posted a story of an MK bag that was gifted to her. I asked her what’s the name of it and she told me she doesn’t know.

Please please please, can somebody tell me the name of this bag? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cdtracing

Mk is love said:


> One of the people I follow on instagram posted a story of an MK bag that was gifted to her. I asked her what’s the name of it and she told me she doesn’t know.
> 
> Please please please, can somebody tell me the name of this bag? Would greatly appreciate it.



I'm not finding this style in any of my research material.


----------



## mk lover

Heloo, would appreciate if i can know this style seems i cant find it anyway.. Pls n thanks! 
Note : it got some studded at both side i believe


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Heloo, would appreciate if i can know this style seems i cant find it anyway.. Pls n thanks!
> Note : it got some studded at both side i believe



Haven't determined a name yet.  Is this the only picture you have?


----------



## Rjxx

hi! 
could you please help me identify this bag from the michael kors collection?  i haven’t been able to find it anywhere online


----------



## cdtracing

Rjxx said:


> hi!
> could you please help me identify this bag from the michael kors collection?  i haven’t been able to find it anywhere online



Looks like the small Julie camera bag.


----------



## Rjxx

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the small Julie camera bag.


oh! thank you so much! do you know if it’s been discontinued or something? why is it so hard to find online? even now when i do a google search on it it’s completely sold out everywhere.


----------



## cdtracing

Rjxx said:


> oh! thank you so much! do you know if it’s been discontinued or something? why is it so hard to find online? even now when i do a google search on it it’s completely sold out everywhere.


I believe it sold out on his website.  You can check with a boutique store if you have one close by & they could check to see if there's one in inventory.  If not, you may have to look to the secondary resale market.


----------



## milila

Please lovely ladies help me with the name of this bag. Thank you!


----------



## Annanewtotgis

help I have been looking for this Michael kors handbag for awhile now I cannot find any info on the design name or even a relevant photo to begin buying one of my own with.  Anyone seen this bag and know what the name of it is?


----------



## CoachMaven

That looks like a fake MK bag. I have a couple myself, and none of them have the first and last name run into the other. Also, based on the condition of that bag, looks like it isn't even leather or well made for that matter. Sorry.


----------



## cdtracing

Annanewtotgis said:


> help I have been looking for this Michael kors handbag for awhile now I cannot find any info on the design name or even a relevant photo to begin buying one of my own with.  Anyone seen this bag and know what the name of it is?



This is not a MK bag.  It's a counterfeit.


----------



## decisionsdecisions

Hi

does someone know which Kors handbag model this is?

Thanks!


----------



## amypatricia

My friend is looking for this bag, I tried the basic googling but I know nothing about MK style bags, can anyone identify??


----------



## amypatricia

amypatricia said:


> View attachment 3981910
> 
> My friend is looking for this bag, I tried the basic googling but I know nothing about MK style bags, can anyone identify??



I found it HAHA
It’s the Ciara in Ballet pink/vanilla and it’s on eBay if anyone is interested


----------



## Pugguls

Hi all!

Confession--I am a male who knows absolutely nothing about purses.  This purse was 'inherited' as a gift and I'm not quite sure what the model is or if it's even real.  I recently stopped by a Michael Kors store and although I did not have the bag on me the employees had seen bags with a similar 'jeweled strip' like mine.  There is no little black tag which usually specifies the model.  I have included all pictures in this thread and was wondering if my bag is either old, fake, or just plain rare!  I have read that Michael Kors has used a solid lining to their bags but that it is on the rarer side.  Please help and thank you to everybody in advance!


----------



## Nellibee12

Hello, i bought this MK bag about 4 years back. Unfortunately i don’t know the style or name. Could someone please help? I’ve done google searches and have found “Hamilton Satchels” but I’m not too sure if this identifies or is the correct name. Mine doesn’t have the pockets on the sides, just the front pocket. 
Thank you


----------



## Nellibee12

Could someone help me with mine? I bought this about 4 years ago and have tried googling it. I’ve seen Hamilton satchel but I’m not too sure.


----------



## cdtracing

Nellibee12 said:


> Could someone help me with mine? I bought this about 4 years ago and have tried googling it. I’ve seen Hamilton satchel but I’m not too sure.



Looks like the Calista satchel.


----------



## coveredcladdy

This bag appears to be a made for the outlet bag (ones that were never sold in the retail michael kors boutiques). That said, I don't know how much information is available. I don't know the exact name of this bag, but to me it looks like a style that also possibly might be a part of the grayson line.


----------



## Margoux

Hello! Recently purchased my first Michael Kors, but I don't know what the name is. Any help in identifying this purse is much appreciated!


----------



## 14082010

Can you please identify this clutch/wristlet, grained leather


----------



## cdtracing

Margoux said:


> Hello! Recently purchased my first Michael Kors, but I don't know what the name is. Any help in identifying this purse is much appreciated!



Looks like the Kingsbury Bucket Tote.


----------



## cdtracing

14082010 said:


> Can you please identify this clutch/wristlet, grained leather



Without knowing the size, it's hard to give an exact id.  MK makes a variety of wristlets & clutches that are similar style from the Jet Set to the Mercer to the Daniella to the Zip Clutch & so on.


----------



## 14082010

cdtracing said:


> Without knowing the size, it's hard to give an exact id.  MK makes a variety of wristlets & clutches that are similar style from the Jet Set to the Mercer to the ’Daniella to the Zip Clutch & so on.




True, sorry for that, i will measure the bag when i get home. I did google a lot, but couldn’t mach this to anything. I’m confused because this has round shaped corners and leather trim, all jet sets and mercers etc had sharp corners.


----------



## 14082010

Hi! This is size 18x27cm and here is picture from inside


----------



## cdtracing

The dimensions helped.  It looks like the Bedford XL wristlet.


----------



## cdtracing

Double post


----------



## 14082010

cdtracing said:


> The dimensions helped.  It looks like the Bedford XL wristlet.


 That’s right! Thank you so much!


----------



## egress

New here--may have accidentally posted in wrong place earlier. Please help me identify this bag, thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Pugguls said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Confession--I am a male who knows absolutely nothing about purses.  This purse was 'inherited' as a gift and I'm not quite sure what the model is or if it's even real.  I recently stopped by a Michael Kors store and although I did not have the bag on me the employees had seen bags with a similar 'jeweled strip' like mine.  There is no little black tag which usually specifies the model.  I have included all pictures in this thread and was wondering if my bag is either old, fake, or just plain rare!  I have read that Michael Kors has used a solid lining to their bags but that it is on the rarer side.  Please help and thank you to everybody in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3987958
> View attachment 3987959
> View attachment 3987960
> View attachment 3987961
> View attachment 3987962
> View attachment 3987963
> View attachment 3987964
> View attachment 3987965



There is a sticky thread at the top of the forum for identifying MK bags as well as a sticky thread for authentications.  Questions concerning identifying & authentications should be posted in the appropriate threads.
I will save you some trouble because this bag is a fake.


----------



## lindsay1551

I seem to have misplaced the tag for this MK Hamilton East/West bag and I was hoping someone would help me identify the color. I believe it is in the color Blush but I’m not completely sure, thank you in advance for any help identifying it!


----------



## lindsay1551

CORRECTION: I believe this to be the color Ballet, not Blush. Again, thank you in advance for any help in identifying this color


----------



## cdtracing

lindsay1551 said:


> I seem to have misplaced the tag for this MK Hamilton East/West bag and I was hoping someone would help me identify the color. I believe it is in the color Blush but I’m not completely sure, thank you in advance for any help identifying it!


Colors look different depending on the pixles on different monitors but from your pics, it looks more like ballet than blush on my monitor.


----------



## cdtracing

egress said:


> New here--may have accidentally posted in wrong place earlier. Please help me identify this bag, thanks!



There is nothing in this pic to identify this bag as a MK design.


----------



## Jupiterjane

I was given this MK bag a few years ago and now wish to sell it. 
Can anyone tell me what it is? I can't find its retail price anywhere! 
Please and thank you


----------



## Jupiterjane

Anyone know what this one is? It was given to me a few years ago and now I'm looking to sell it, but I can't find a retail price anywhere because I can't find it.


----------



## megcurry

Jupiterjane said:


> Anyone know what this one is? It was given to me a few years ago and now I'm looking to sell it, but I can't find a retail price anywhere because I can't find it.



I’m not 100% sure but maybe a Webster tote of some sort? Try searching on that maybe.


----------



## Jupiterjane

megcurry said:


> I’m not 100% sure but maybe a Webster tote of some sort? Try searching on that maybe.


Yes you're right! It is a Webster tote. Thank you!!


----------



## Brendutch

Hello! I’m loving this MK bag I bought from Macy’s approximately 2 to 3yrs ago. I can’t remember the name, and I would like to know, since I’m thinking of getting another one. It is a hobo, and has a zipper on the top. Has an open pocket on the back for your cell phone.Please help! TIA!


----------



## cdtracing

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I’m loving this MK bag I bought from Macy’s approximately 2 to 3yrs ago. I can’t remember the name, and I would like to know, since I’m thinking of getting another one. It is a hobo, and has a zipper on the top. Has an open pocket on the back for your cell phone.Please help! TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4114418


Looks like the Michael Kors Lena Shoulder bag.


----------



## Brendutch

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Michael Kors Lena Shoulder bag.


YES, that’s it! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jujumamajuju

Hi everyone! I hope it's okay that I post about MK jewelry on this thread but I am desperately looking for the name of this bangle/bracelet. It is gold, has 10 crystals total and is pretty petite in size. I am assuming it is fairly old, as it is not on michaelkors.com nor at any big department store websites(I could be wrong about this). I bought it off Poshmark and the listed was titled as "MK Crystal Pave Gold Bracelet" but that is not the official name.  I'm obsessed with this little bangle and want to try to purchase more!!! Any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

jujumamajuju said:


> Hi everyone! I hope it's okay that I post about MK jewelry on this thread but I am desperately looking for the name of this bangle/bracelet. It is gold, has 10 crystals total and is pretty petite in size. I am assuming it is fairly old, as it is not on michaelkors.com nor at any big department store websites(I could be wrong about this). I bought it off Poshmark and the listed was titled as "MK Crystal Pave Gold Bracelet" but that is not the official name.  I'm obsessed with this little bangle and want to try to purchase more!!! Any help is appreciated, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116418



I'm sorry but I don't authenticate or identify MK jewelry because I don't know enough about his jewelry line. I only do handbags & wallets.  Perhaps some of the other MK ladies can help you with identifying it.


----------



## jujumamajuju

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but I don't authenticate or identify MK jewelry because I don't know enough about his jewelry line. I only do handbags & wallets.  Perhaps some of the other MK ladies can help you with identifying it.



No problem! Is there a better place/thread for me to inquire about jewelry? thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

jujumamajuju said:


> No problem! Is there a better place/thread for me to inquire about jewelry? thanks!


You can start a thread in the MK forum asking for help .


----------



## jujumamajuju

Hi everybody! I inquired about this on a different thread with no luck so I decided to create my own thread. I am looking for the name of this bangle. It is gold, has 10 crystals total and is pretty petite in size. I am assuming it is fairly old, as it is not on michaelkors.com nor at any big department store websites(I could be wrong about this). I bought it off Poshmark and the listed was titled as "MK Crystal Pave Gold Bracelet" but that is not the official name. I can tell the quality is pretty good so I doubt that it is unauthentic, but it's got me scratching my head because I can't find it anywhere. Any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Swanky

This is the thread for identifying any MK 
No individual threads please.  Any authenticity questions need to be posted in the thread provided for authenticating MK items.


----------



## Lula1313

Please help to identify this MK bag


----------



## enno0287

Hi, my friend offered me this MK bag, it looks like a Cynthia but I'm not really sure since the handle looks different.
Can anyone please tell me which MK bag is this bag?


----------



## cdtracing

enno0287 said:


> Hi, my friend offered me this MK bag, it looks like a Cynthia but I'm not really sure since the handle looks different.
> Can anyone please tell me which MK bag is this bag?



Hard to say with the handles covered.  I've never seen this perforated pattern on a MK Cynthia.


----------



## cdtracing

Lula1313 said:


> Please help to identify this MK bag


Hard to say......MK has a couple of similar styles but the handles are different.


----------



## Pimp

How about this? Please let me know the style. The tag says Made in China E-2307


----------



## Pimp

cdtracing said:


> Hard to say......MK has a couple of similar styles but the handles are different.


How about this bag? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Pimp said:


> How about this bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141413


Look like a Michael Kors Gilmore.


----------



## PurseNeophyte

Hello! I'm not looking for authentication per se, but my friend has a bag and she's trying to figure out what it might be worth as someone approached her about buying it and she doesn't use it frequently. I will do the research on price, but I have no idea what the name of the MK purse is. The tag says Made in China AP-1308 I'm attaching pictures in case that might help. Thanking you so much in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

PurseNeophyte said:


> Hello! I'm not looking for authentication per se, but my friend has a bag and she's trying to figure out what it might be worth as someone approached her about buying it and she doesn't use it frequently. I will do the research on price, but I have no idea what the name of the MK purse is. The tag says Made in China AP-1308 I'm attaching pictures in case that might help. Thanking you so much in advance.


Hudson Zip Top Satchel Tote


----------



## PurseNeophyte

cdtracing said:


> Hudson Zip Top Satchel Tote


Thank you so very much for your help!!!


----------



## annette910




----------



## MKB0925

I believe this is the Bedford Shoulder Bag


----------



## Darkwind

Please identify this handbag. My friend found it at a store 2-3 months ago and now it’s gone. She wants this handbag so bag but without knowing anything about it, it’s very hard to find. I’m an idiot when it comes to these things


----------



## megcurry

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 4216681
> View attachment 4216682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please identify this handbag. My friend found it at a store 2-3 months ago and now it’s gone. She wants this handbag so bag but without knowing anything about it, it’s very hard to find. I’m an idiot when it comes to these things



I think this is the Reagan satchel. Came in medium and large sizes.


----------



## cdtracing

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 4216681
> View attachment 4216682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please identify this handbag. My friend found it at a store 2-3 months ago and now it’s gone. She wants this handbag so bag but without knowing anything about it, it’s very hard to find. I’m an idiot when it comes to these things


Like @megcurry said, it's the Reagan Satchel.  It's on his website.


----------



## Darkwind

cdtracing said:


> Like @megcurry said, it's the Reagan Satchel.  It's on his website.



You guys are amazing! Thank you so much! Can’t tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## Anna.

Dear all, can you help me identify my new bag. Since it is the first time i bought branded bag, i don't know how to identify or check its authentication. I see the stich kinda strange and messy and i am not sure it is fake or genuine. Please help. Many many thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Anna. said:


> Dear all, can you help me identify my new bag. Since it is the first time i bought branded bag, i don't know how to identify or check its authentication. I see the stich kinda strange and messy and i am not sure it is fake or genuine. Please help. Many many thanks.


The name is Rhea.   The name will be on the retail tag.


----------



## Anna.

cdtracing said:


> The name is Rhea.   The name will be on the retail tag.


Many thanks! Have a nice day!


----------



## Panpoxa

Is this a Hamilton? I’m not very familial with Michael kors...I’m also on the fence on the authenticity of the item


----------



## cdtracing

Panpoxa said:


> Is this a Hamilton? I’m not very familial with Michael kors...I’m also on the fence on the authenticity of the item


Older Hamilton. Questions of authenticity should be requested in the ATMK thread.


----------



## Molly0

I believe this is a outlet bag (as per the lining) from 2014, but does it have a name?     Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> I believe this is a outlet bag (as per the lining) from 2014, but does it have a name?     Thanks!
> View attachment 4233727
> View attachment 4233724
> View attachment 4233725
> View attachment 4233726


Hi, Molly0!  It's the outlet version of the Bedford satchel.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Hi, Molly0!  It's the outlet version of the Bedford satchel.


Thanks!


----------



## cokeefe

Need help identifying this bag:


----------



## cdtracing

cokeefe said:


> Need help identifying this bag:




Outlet version of the Hamilton


----------



## Hand_Bag_Holder

Good evening everyone. Would anyone know the name of this bag? I purchased it at JFK airport at the beginning of 2018.
The closest I can get is Brooklyn but I don't think it's that as it doesn't have the front flap (I have a Brooklyn in black)
TIA


----------



## Hand_Bag_Holder

Hand_Bag_Holder said:


> Good evening everyone. Would anyone know the name of this bag? I purchased it at JFK airport at the beginning of 2018.
> The closest I can get is Brooklyn but I don't think it's that as it doesn't have the front flap (I have a Brooklyn in black)
> TIA
> View attachment 4295397



Found it - it’s a Barlow.


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

Found at a consignment store, did an online search and found a few like it but none said the style name


----------



## shelzbags

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? I can't find a photo anywhere to compare. Thank you so much!


----------



## Peachesmom75

Purchased this second-hand & I am wondering if it is authentic & if so, what is it's name? The pics of the gold plate & stamp inside appear to be a different colour but it is because my camera needed to have the flash off to get them clear to read. Thank you in advance!


----------



## megcurry

Peachesmom75 said:


> Purchased this second-hand & I am wondering if it is authentic & if so, what is it's name? The pics of the gold plate & stamp inside appear to be a different colour but it is because my camera needed to have the flash off to get them clear to read. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4339733
> View attachment 4339734
> View attachment 4339735
> View attachment 4339736
> View attachment 4339737
> View attachment 4339738



Might this be an Austin crossbody? I think I have a bronze one in my closet somewhere.


----------



## buckeye1984

I need some help! 
My girlfriends mother has the purse shown below and my girlfriend is crazy about it. All I have to go on is the picture if anyone knows the name of it and could get me on the right path you would be my hero!!


----------



## all7s

buckeye1984 said:


> I need some help!
> My girlfriends mother has the purse shown below and my girlfriend is crazy about it. All I have to go on is the picture if anyone knows the name of it and could get me on the right path you would be my hero!!


This looks like a Marina bag from about 3-4 years ago, the material is usually referred to as Signature. If I remember correctly there's a few styles like a bucket bag, tote, and maybe another. It's cute! I really loved the denim bucket style!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I've searched and seen other styles with this woven leather but I can't find this bag at all.


----------



## trying7

Hello;
Would anyone help me to identify this bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## all7s

trying7 said:


> Hello;
> Would anyone help me to identify this bag? Thank you very much.


It looks like the Jane Medium Messenger in Navy. It’s a cute functional bag and I love the black strap on it


----------



## bag-princess

and how old they are/if they are still available for sale?  thanks!


----------



## all7s

bag-princess said:


> and how old they are/if they are still available for sale?  thanks!


Cute! I’m not familiar with these, but they look like they are an older design. You should try TJ Maxx in-store, they always have cute MK jewelry even if it is past seasons.


----------



## bag-princess

all7s said:


> Cute! I’m not familiar with these, but they look like they are an older design. You should try TJ Maxx in-store, they always have cute MK jewelry even if it is past seasons.




Thank you! I will check both my stores.


----------



## esterbees

Hello, I just bought MK Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Bifold Zip Coin Wallet from trusted seller in Indonesia. This is my very first MK purchased, so I don’t have any idea how to assess the authenticity of the product. Anybody, please help me to check is it original or not. Thank you in advance


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi Fellow Purselovers,
Would you please help me identify this xlarge Michael Kors Hobo?  Thanks


----------



## megcurry

LaPaloma55 said:


> View attachment 4406009
> View attachment 4406010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fellow Purselovers,
> Would you please help me identify this xlarge Michael Kors Hobo?  Thanks



The silver colored studs were a feature of the Astor bags. The handle shape is that of a ring tote. So I am guessing this was called an Astor Ring tote or bag or hobo.


----------



## so12monc

ubo22 said:


> boutique (MK in circle) vs. outlet (MK in words)


Has the lining changed since you laast responded to this question? This is the lining in my recent Selma purchase (diamond configuration). Is the boutique lining "MICHAEL KORS" in a straight horizontal line? I'm so confused...


----------



## Augmay

Anyone know anything about this bag? Many thanks.


----------



## so12monc

Is anyone famiiliar with these? They will be joining my collection soon! TIA


----------



## so12monc

Has anyone got any ideas on this bag? The handles remind me of Tonne. But I don't know about the snake print beads. Was there a Tonne Ring Tote bag?


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> Has anyone got any ideas on this bag? The handles remind me of Tonne. But I don't know about the snake print beads. Was there a Tonne Ring Tote bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424774
> View attachment 4424775


Yes.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> Yes.


I'm so excited for it to get here! I would say it's my all time best ebay find at $30!!! Happy dance!  I'll definitely be posting pictures next week.


----------



## smashley506

Anyone know anything about this bag? Is it authentic? I bought it for $20 a couple of years ago, so I'm not really out much if it's fake. I have tried doing research on it but haven't come up with much besides finding a black canvas version on poshmark. The construction seems really good, it's real leather as far as I can tell, hardware seems solid. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## so12monc

Can you help me ID this bag? The leather looks pretty roached, but I'm hoping rehab will bring it back to life.


----------



## so12monc

Augmay said:


> Anyone know anything about this bag? Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416238
> View attachment 4416239
> View attachment 4416240
> View attachment 4416241
> View attachment 4416242
> View attachment 4416243
> View attachment 4416244


This sure looks like your bag. Sorry no name though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ash=item1ef1a265c4:g:cDoAAOSw5ENbsRJs&LH_BO=1


----------



## FaerieQueene517

I purchased this bag for 50% off at the MK store inside Memorial City Mall in Houston, Texas right after Christmas in 2015. Any ideas as to the name of the color and the name of style/design? I love pink/mauve, it's the only bag of this type of color that I own.....


----------



## all7s

FaerieQueene517 said:


> I purchased this bag for 50% off at the MK store inside Memorial City Mall in Houston, Texas right after Christmas in 2015. Any ideas as to the name of the color and the name of style/design? I love pink/mauve, it's the only bag of this type of color that I own.....



It’s a Selma satchel. A very beautiful and useful bag! There’s several sizes, this could be a medium or large. I think the photo color is off for me, because I don’t see pink/mauve. I’m seeing an orange, so I was going to guess Mandarin. Watermelon was a pretty pink coral from that time I loved. You should try looking through the Color Comparison Thread starting about page 2 for 2015 posts. Good luck!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/michael-kors-color-comparisons.902852/page-2


----------



## Molly0

Looking for a little help please.
I ran across this little evening-bag/woc-type clutch with strap “thingy” and am quite pleased with it. Even tho it kind of says “evening”, I plan to use it for day since there’s plenty of room and I’m on the lookout for smaller & lighter bags that I can use. I’m wondering about the material. It kind of has the look of Chanel caviar but feels “suede-like” , yet it is shiny.  Is it some type of treated leather?  Does the tag tell us it is from 2008?   Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## so12monc

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4449047
> View attachment 4449048
> View attachment 4449049
> View attachment 4449050
> View attachment 4449051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a little help please.
> I ran across this little evening-bag/woc-type clutch with strap “thingy” and am quite pleased with it. Even tho it kind of says “evening”, I plan to use it for day since there’s plenty of room and I’m on the lookout for smaller & lighter bags that I can use. I’m wondering about the material. It kind of has the look of Chanel caviar but feels “suede-like” , yet it is shiny.  Is it some type of treated leather?  Does the tag tell us it is from 2008?   Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


The metal strip on your bag looks similar to the top corners of the bag I just asked for help identifying. Maybe they are in the same collection? Mine was a 2011, though it has the same lining. Could be a Lana Crossbody clutch.


----------



## Molly0

so12monc said:


> The metal strip on your bag looks similar to the top corners of the bag I just asked for help identifying. Maybe they are in the same collection? Mine was a 2011, though it has the same lining. Could be a Lana Crossbody clutch.


Oh interesting.  I see the metal strip now that you mention it.  What does your tag say?  I was wondering if mine was from 08 as the tag says “1208”. (?) Not sure. 
But thanks.  I’ll check out Lana clutch.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Oh interesting.  I see the metal strip now that you mention it.  What does your tag say?  I was wondering if mine was from 08 as the tag says “1208”. (?) Not sure.
> But thanks.  I’ll check out Lana clutch.


Right you are!  It does appear to be a Lana clutch.  Thanks.


----------



## megcurry

Molly0 said:


> Right you are!  It does appear to be a Lana clutch.  Thanks.


There was also a Tilda clutch that resembles this.  I have a Tilda satchel and the metal edge trim was a feature of those.  Dunno the timeframe on Alana but Tilda was some years ago. Hope this helps.


----------



## so12monc

FaerieQueene517 said:


> I purchased this bag for 50% off at the MK store inside Memorial City Mall in Houston, Texas right after Christmas in 2015. Any ideas as to the name of the color and the name of style/design? I love pink/mauve, it's the only bag of this type of color that I own.....


It's a beautiful color Selma. If you look on the inside seam of the bag there will be either an opaque tag with info about date & place of manufacture. If there is a black tag that will have even more info like the date & place of manufacture, style code & color code.


----------



## so12monc

This might be helpful. Maybe someon in there may know the color of your bag.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-sophisticated-selma-club.806350/


----------



## Malevolence

it's beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

megcurry said:


> There was also a Tilda clutch that resembles this.  I have a Tilda satchel and the metal edge trim was a feature of those.  Dunno the timeframe on Alana but Tilda was some years ago. Hope this helps.


Oh yes I see it now that you mention it.  Thanks!
I see that this one is from 2012 according to the tag.


----------



## Jrnjamie

Can anyone help me identify the name of this bag??


----------



## parasiteeve9

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...c-5bac-460d-98aa-a21ee12ab016&redirect=mobile
Bought this on eBay but was wondering what is the proper style name is?
Thank you


----------



## ambermoon

Can anyone please help me identify this . Sorry,leather bracelet-cuff don't even know what to call it.


----------



## ambermoon

Can anyone ID this bag plz. Can't find it online


----------



## papertrees

Hi,
Can anyone identify this bag? I bought it from TheRealReal. 

Thanks!


----------



## bagladyRM

Can you help me identify which MK bag this is? Please note the handles are chain with leather intertwined and it has the brown piping


----------



## mk lover

bagladyRM said:


> Can you help me identify which MK bag this is? Please note the handles are chain with leather intertwined and it has the brown piping


I believe the bag is
Susannah Large Signature Monogram Chain Handbag in Vanilla/Acorn Pvc/Leather Tote. Its very beautiful bag.


----------



## so12monc

papertrees said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone identify this bag? I bought it from TheRealReal.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like a Skorpios Crescent Hobo.


----------



## ambermoon

Hi. Can u please help me if this mk?
It is an outlet bag but that's all I know


----------



## lightwave

bagladyRM said:


> Can you help me identify which MK bag this is? Please note the handles are chain with leather intertwined and it has the brown piping



Yes, the Susannah. Here is one on Ebay I happened to see.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...041213?hash=item2162889dbd:g:pokAAOSweFFdgpde


----------



## lightwave

Can anyone identify this bag? Here are a few pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The photos got sharpened when I reduced the size...sorry that the leather looks so grainy. It's not IRL.


----------



## bag_addict43

Does anyone know what bag this is? It's about 10-15 years old maybe, and is canvas with leather handles. Nothing special, but it's the "bag that started it all" for me  Thanks!


----------



## megcurry

bag_addict43 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It's about 10-15 years old maybe, and is canvas with leather handles. Nothing special, but it's the "bag that started it all" for me  Thanks!


Maybe a Michael Kors Montauk tote bag. Not sure if Medium or Large.  I always liked them but never got one.


----------



## bag_addict43

megcurry said:


> Maybe a Michael Kors Montauk tote bag. Not sure if Medium or Large.  I always liked them but never got one.


Thank you!! I think you are right about it being the Montauk tote  It's a small, and I love it! I really appreciate the response, I couldn't for the life of me remember the name of it!!


----------



## kam_inlina

I bought this MK bag from a Thrift store. Please help me identify this bag.


----------



## Liamdeer1969

Can anyone out there please help me identify and put any kind of a ballpark value on the bag? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bindies

Hi there, 

Can anybody identify my MK bag please?  I purchssed it a while ago from a consignment store.
It's made from very soft leather with circle handles. I've hunted the web for hours with no such luck! Grateful for any info ....thanks in advance...


----------



## Eliki

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? 
It is this bag.
I bought it from her, but I don’t know if it’s real. 
https://www.vinted.nl/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/335914711-michael-kors-tasje


louislover said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a photo, but it featured in the new magazine ads. I first found it in Elle magazine (the issue with Sarah Jessica Parker on the cover). It is a yellow hand-held bag with gold hardware. From what I remember, it is very structured and retro-ish.
> 
> I've checked the MK website, but see nothing. Does anyone know what this bag is called, price, anything?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eliki

Michael Kors Mercer
Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
https://www.vinted.nl/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/335914711-michael-kors-tasje
I bought the bag, but I’m not sure it’s real.


----------



## so12monc

I'm wondering if anyone can help identify this beauty. Made in Italy with no date or style codes. Looks like natural python with olive green patent leather handles & silver hardware. Interior is a soft metallic leather. Measures about 15W x 6D x 8H.


----------



## jedimama

Hi Everyone,

Please help me ID this bag. It looks like a Jet Set Top Zip tote but the handle is quite different.


----------



## Portchop123

Trying to identify this bag. 
Name, year, are there any identifying tags inside, how much was it worth when it was new. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Portchop123

Portchop123 said:


> Trying to identify this bag.
> Name, year, are there any identifying tags inside, how much was it worth when it was new.
> Thank you for your help



Any luck?


----------



## bolsathemosta

ambermoon said:


> Hi. Can u please help me if this mk?
> It is an outlet bag but that's all I know


It looks like a Jamesport Tote. I have a newer one that has the exact shape and zippers. It has an additional removable strap with chain attachements


----------



## bolsathemosta

nybody know this one? I Just won this at an auction. $18 with shipping. It's damn dirty but I've fixed worse than this...but never canvas. Can't be worse than beige suede...right?


----------



## MKallday

I purchased this wallet a few years ago and I want another one. I can’t find it online ANYWHERE, but I also don’t know the name of it. Can anyone help me out and identify the name of this wallet? Thank you!


----------



## MKallday

Bump


----------



## Antonia

I just bought this from a consignment store in Vero Beach and I remember seeing it but I don't remember the official style name.  I believe it's from his high end line.   If anyone knows any more info I'd appreciate it.   Thanks!


----------



## breezypeasy

Saw this come in colors of red as well. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Glttglam

It looks like an Ellis to me.


----------



## breezypeasy

Glttglam said:


> It looks like an Ellis to me.


No, not it. The purse in my image is quilted however.


----------



## Katinahat

Can anyone help me recall this MK bag’s name? I bought it about 5/6 years ago new but can’t find the paperwork or name anywhere.


----------



## Jazzyb12

Hi, this is a Michael kors bag but I would like to know the model. If anyone knows of it, please let me know! Thank you


----------



## so12monc

Katinahat said:


> Can anyone help me recall this MK bag’s name? I bought it about 5/6 years ago new but can’t find the paperwork or name anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4650006


Looks like a Berkley Clutch to me.


----------



## Katinahat

so12monc said:


> Looks like a Berkley Clutch to me.


Thanks so much for replying to my question. So helpful to know what it is!


----------



## so12monc

Augmay said:


> Anyone know anything about this bag? Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416238
> View attachment 4416239
> View attachment 4416240
> View attachment 4416241
> View attachment 4416242
> View attachment 4416243
> View attachment 4416244


I think this is a Roadie Tote or Shoulder bag.


----------



## so12monc

ambermoon said:


> Hi. Can u please help me if this mk?
> It is an outlet bag but that's all I know


This looks like a Jamesport to me.


----------



## so12monc

Portchop123 said:


> Trying to identify this bag.
> Name, year, are there any identifying tags inside, how much was it worth when it was new.
> Thank you for your help


Looks like a Skorpios Shopper Tote to me.


----------



## so12monc

Jazzyb12 said:


> Hi, this is a Michael kors bag but I would like to know the model. If anyone knows of it, please let me know! Thank you


Looks like a Karson Tote Bag.


----------



## lilbirkinbag

Hi guys, 
I got this bag as a gift, it didn't have tags and I can't find it anywhere online. It's a huge men's bag and the only thing I know about it is that it's ridiculously heavy. Does anyone know what the name of this model is?


----------



## so12monc

lilbirkinbag said:


> View attachment 4665453
> View attachment 4665454
> View attachment 4665455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I got this bag as a gift, it didn't have tags and I can't find it anywhere online. It's a huge men's bag and the only thing I know about it is that it's ridiculously heavy. Does anyone know what the name of this model is?


Maybe a Kennedy? Definitely a men's travel bag.


----------



## lilbirkinbag

so12monc said:


> Maybe a Kennedy? Definitely a men's travel bag.


It is indeed a Kennedy! Thank you so much, you're the best!!


----------



## so12monc

lilbirkinbag said:


> It is indeed a Kennedy! Thank you so much, you're the best!!


You're welcome!


----------



## lpthrifty

Could I get some help identifying this MK? The date code is B-1205 so I know it’s a bit older. Can’t find any of the old styles with this kind of latch closure!


----------



## so12monc

lpthrifty said:


> Could I get some help identifying this MK? The date code is B-1205 so I know it’s a bit older. Can’t find any of the old styles with this kind of latch closure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670011
> View attachment 4670010
> View attachment 4670012
> View attachment 4670013


I think it's an Astrid Satchel.


----------



## lpthrifty

so12monc said:


> I think it's an Astrid Satchel.


Thank you!!! That’s definitely it!!


----------



## so12monc

lpthrifty said:


> Thank you!!! That’s definitely it!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Onewikedfaery

Hi. New person here. I’ve had this Michael Kors bag for a while and know nothing about it. Could you possibly help me identify it. A name? If it’s vintage?  There is a stamp on the inside of the leather that says made in France. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Allexis

Could someone identify this bag from MK Collection, please  my friend is looking, but google just can’t offer any useful info...tnx


----------



## Glttglam

The buckle style looks a lot like the Michael Kors collection Bancroft line. But I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## Allexis

My first thought was bancroft as well, but just can’t find the exact one as in the photos....so it could be very similar style, but different name of the bag 

edit - found it - bancroft messenger bag


----------



## Glttglam

That’s great news! I’m happy for you that you found it


----------



## foxywolf40

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag


----------



## so12monc

Looks like a "Park" handbag.


----------



## so12monc

Onewikedfaery said:


> Hi. New person here. I’ve had this Michael Kors bag for a while and know nothing about it. Could you possibly help me identify it. A name? If it’s vintage?  There is a stamp on the inside of the leather that says made in France. Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705380
> View attachment 4705380
> View attachment 4705380
> View attachment 4705381
> View attachment 4705382
> View attachment 4705383
> View attachment 4705384
> View attachment 4705385


I definitely think it's vintage, looks very well made. I love the MK stitching detail & the wrapped hadles. I've seen some on ebay, but none with the same handle wrapping or the leather stitched M on the closure flap. Very cool!!


----------



## missxnari

Hello. Can someone help me identify this MK bag? I bought it in 2010.


----------



## so12monc

missxnari said:


> Hello. Can someone help me identify this MK bag? I bought it in 2010.


It should have a tag on the inside seam that would help ID the bag.


----------



## missnari

so12monc said:


> It should have a tag on the inside seam that would help ID the bag.



B-1005.
I've tried googling it and had no success.


----------



## so12monc

missnari said:


> B-1005.
> I've tried googling it and had no success.


It looks a little like a Grayson, but I'm not sure about the outside zipper detail. You might want to try the authentication thread to be sure. You would need to upload whatever images are needed for authentication though.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Just got this vintage satchel. The plan was to sell it but I can't let go of this one. It's very much my style. Anyone got a name?


----------



## Hannahhcz

Can someone please help me id these two handbags? I would be so so so grateful


----------



## so12monc

Hannahhcz said:


> Can someone please help me id these two handbags? I would be so so so grateful
> View attachment 4783996
> View attachment 4783997


The first bag looks like a Quilted Carine shoulder bag. The second bag looks like it could be an outlet version of the Bedford Tassel shoulder bag.


----------



## Hannahhcz

so12monc said:


> The first bag looks like a Quilted Carine shoulder bag. The second bag looks like it could be an outlet version of the Bedford Tassel shoulder bag.


Wow you seem to know every model out there! Thank you so much


----------



## so12monc

I do love Michael Kors ! You are very welcome!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey guys! Could you please help me identify this? Thank you.


----------



## so12monc

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey guys! Could you please help me identify this? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4785688


Looks like a Sloan Editor NS Messenger with a Grommet Strap.


----------



## SakuraSakura

so12monc said:


> Looks like a Sloan Editor NS Messenger with a Grommet Strap.



thank you!! I’m guessing the strap was a separate purchase then?


----------



## so12monc

SakuraSakura said:


> thank you!! I’m guessing the strap was a separate purchase then?


I'm not sure, you can buy a grommet guitar style strap from MK. I have seen pictures of that bag with a plain strap & grommet strap.


----------



## so12monc

I am stumped on this MK Collection bag. Any ideas on the name of this one? It reminds me of a Callie, Harlington, Mindy & Sloan, but I don't think that's it is any of those. Help!


----------



## bolsathemosta

I've got a bid in on this one and it looks like I'm going to get it but I can't I'd it. Not sure if I should go higher than the 35 bucks I bid or not. Is it possibly a collection bag?


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> I've got a bid in on this one and it looks like I'm going to get it but I can't I'd it. Not sure if I should go higher than the 35 bucks I bid or not. Is it possibly a collection bag?
> 
> View attachment 4786339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786341


Looks like a Braided Grommet Lg Shoulder bag. Probably a boutique bag like you would get at Macy's or Belk. I don't think its a collection bag.


----------



## bolsathemosta

so12monc said:


> Looks like a Braided Grommet Lg Shoulder bag. Probably a boutique bag like you would get at Macy's or Belk. I don't think its a collection bag.


So it's probably worth $50 ?.that's what itll put me back with s&h


----------



## so12monc

missxnari said:


> Hello. Can someone help me identify this MK bag? I bought it in 2010.


Update!! It looks like a Calista Derby Satchel. I knew that zipper was not on a Grayson!


----------



## so12monc

so12monc said:


> I am stumped on this MK Collection bag. Any ideas on the name of this one? It reminds me of a Callie, Harlington, Mindy & Sloan, but I don't think that's it is any of those. Help!
> 
> View attachment 4786297
> View attachment 4786298
> View attachment 4786299
> View attachment 4786301
> View attachment 4786303
> View attachment 4786307
> 
> I think this is a Collection Quilted Gia Large Convertible Top Handle Satchel or Crossbody.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I saw this bag on the GW auction site and it has me a bit confused as to which line it's from. I love the look but haven't seen one with just the MK on the front and just " Michael Kors " as the only thing on the inner tag. Plus the lining, or lack of of in this case.
 I also saw another one that has just Michael Kors New York on the inner plate.
I often shop the GW auction site and they don't take the best pictures or provide any extra info on their bags. Both bags are said to have been authenticated and one of the sellers has a very good reputation for selling only legit items.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> I saw this bag on the GW auction site and it has me a bit confused as to which line it's from. I love the look but haven't seen one with just the MK on the front and just " Michael Kors " as the only thing on the inner tag. Plus the lining, or lack of of in this case.
> I also saw another one that has just Michael Kors New York on the inner plate.
> I often shop the GW auction site and they don't take the best pictures or provide any extra info on their bags. Both bags are said to have been authenticated and one of the sellers has a very good reputation for selling only legit items.
> 
> View attachment 4787974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787978


I believe that is a Junie Md Hobo from MMK, lovely color! Not sure if it's an outlet or dept store bag though. It's a shame you can't see the "made in" tag to the left of the pockets.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi again everybody! What is the name of this handbag? Thank you for your knowledge!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi again everybody! What is the name of this handbag? Thank you for your knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 4797316


----------



## so12monc

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 4797322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797323


If you have a clear picture of the black "made in" tag that would be helpful. Looks like a MK Signature Satchel.


----------



## SakuraSakura

so12monc said:


> If you have a clear picture of the black "made in" tag that would be helpful. Looks like a MK Signature Satchel.



on it! Here it is!


----------



## so12monc

SakuraSakura said:


> on it! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 4797925


Definitely looks like an MK Signature Satchel to me.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I just bought this michael kors made in Italy bag and I love it. I don't know if it's a more current collection bag or an much older original made in italy bag. The listing said that there were no serial number tags on the inside so I'm assuming that its older. Does anyone know more about her?

She needs to be cleaned well as she's pretty darn dirty but doesn't seem to have anything wrong with her I can't fix.


----------



## cassieelynn

I saw this style at a local consignment shop, fell in love and (stupidly) forgot to check for the style name, etc. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## so12monc

cassieelynn said:


> I saw this style at a local consignment shop, fell in love and (stupidly) forgot to check for the style name, etc. Any idea what it might be?
> 
> View attachment 4803840


Looks like a Blakely to me!


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> I just bought this michael kors made in Italy bag and I love it. I don't know if it's a more current collection bag or an much older original made in italy bag. The listing said that there were no serial number tags on the inside so I'm assuming that its older. Does anyone know more about her?
> 
> She needs to be cleaned well as she's pretty darn dirty but doesn't seem to have anything wrong with her I can't fix.
> 
> View attachment 4802791


I've been eyeing a similar bag, but have no clue of the name. Could definitely be a collection bag though! I hope you find out more.

UPDATE!!! I just found this! https://www.purseblog.com/michael-kors/michael-kors-rehearsal-drawstring-bag/


----------



## cassieelynn

I just looked it up and that’s definitely it! Thank you so much!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! Could you please tell me the name of this item? Thank you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

so12monc said:


> Definitely looks like an MK Signature Satchel to me.



Okay, thank you!


----------



## Blyen

Hello everyone! I just received this MK bag as a birthday present, but I don't know the name of the model. 
It's a beautiful, classic bag,and I would live to know more about it!


----------



## so12monc

Blyen said:


> Hello everyone! I just received this MK bag as a birthday present, but I don't know the name of the model.
> It's a beautiful, classic bag,and I would live to know more about it!
> 
> View attachment 4807689


Looks like a Rayne to me.


----------



## Blyen

so12monc said:


> Looks like a Rayne to me.


I think you're right! Thank you!


----------



## so12monc

Blyen said:


> I think you're right! Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## so12monc

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please tell me the name of this item? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4807044


Could be an Outlet version of a Jet Set. Is it a wristlet or clutch style bag?


----------



## bolsathemosta

So I saw this on goodwill and I looked up the numbers inside. Showed up as a "colgate leather bag" the only one I found in english was an old sold listing on Tradesy. I've never seen a raw interior on a MK bag before and the pewter like color is interesting. It's only at 10 bucks but I'd like to know more about it as I would be buying it to resell if it's worth it.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> So I saw this on goodwill and I looked up the numbers inside. Showed up as a "colgate leather bag" the only one I found in english was an old sold listing on Tradesy. I've never seen a raw interior on a MK bag before and the pewter like color is interesting. It's only at 10 bucks but I'd like to know more about it as I would be buying it to resell if it's worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4812877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812879


It is the MMK Colgate Grab Bag, not sure if it is a large or medium. I have a large Iris all suede body (interior & exterior) with dark brown smooth leather bottom & handles. It's a very roomy bag. There seem to be quite a few out there in lots of different colors. As far as I know, on the pebble leather bags the suede interior is normal.


----------



## evoony

Can someone help ID this wallet/clutch? I’d be forever grateful!


----------



## so12monc

evoony said:


> Can someone help ID this wallet/clutch? I’d be forever grateful!
> 
> View attachment 4845677


Interior pictures would be helpful to tell if it is a wallet or clutch. It could be a Tilda or Lana but not sure about the type of bag.


----------



## evoony

so12monc said:


> Interior pictures would be helpful to tell if it is a wallet or clutch. It could be a Tilda or Lana but not sure about the type of bag.



After some extensive googling earlier today, I discovered that it's the Lana wallet clutch! Thank you though! You have a good eye.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! Would anybody happen to know the name of this pattern and handbag style? Thank you.


----------



## so12monc

So I'm browsing around online & happen to find this photo of Michael Kors Fall 2008 Campaign. I have this bag (in some sort of boa/python & patent) & have been trying to find any info possible. So it does really exist somewhere other than in my purse collection & it's a 2008! I just need to find out more, if anyone knows a style or name I would be so grateful!


----------



## so12monc

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! Would anybody happen to know the name of this pattern and handbag style? Thank you.


It looks like a Jet Set tote. I've seen the exterior pattern on mirror metallic exterior bags but not on the coated canvas. You might want to authenticate


----------



## SakuraSakura

so12monc said:


> It looks like a Jet Set tote. I've seen the exterior pattern on mirror metallic exterior bags but not on the coated canvas. You might want to authenticate



Thank you! I do not believe that the material is coated canvas but some sort of cotton/ linen blend. It’s odd, that’s for sure.


----------



## so12monc

Antonia said:


> I just bought this from a consignment store in Vero Beach and I remember seeing it but I don't remember the official style name.  I believe it's from his high end line.   If anyone knows any more info I'd appreciate it.   Thanks!


Looks like a Roslyn tote to me.


----------



## Hawaii234

Hi group, can you help me identify this bag?


----------



## so12monc

Hawaii234 said:


> Hi group, can you help me identify this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861210


We need to see the handles & hardware to tell which bag it is.


----------



## Portchop123

Hi, need help identifying this bag. I believe it’s an older model but I can’t find anything on it. It’s a canvas and snakeskin material. It is quite heavy.


----------



## Hawaii234

so12monc said:


> We need to see the handles & hardware to tell which bag it is.



Seller won't send me a pic with the handles and hardware. They want $130 cad for it. Not sure how authentic it is so I'm going to pass. Thanks for your help!


----------



## so12monc

Hawaii234 said:


> Seller won't send me a pic with the handles and hardware. They want $130 cad for it. Not sure how authentic it is so I'm going to pass. Thanks for your help!


It's probably best to pass, most people will work with you on photos!


----------



## so12monc

Portchop123 said:


> Hi, need help identifying this bag. I believe it’s an older model but I can’t find anything on it. It’s a canvas and snakeskin material. It is quite heavy.
> 
> View attachment 4861465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861470
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861471


Looks like a Skorpios Shopper Tote.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I find the style name on this one. I tried to scan the QR code on the tag but none of my apps can read it because of the size and black background.


----------



## so12monc

Looks like a Sadie Backpack.


----------



## Bilaboo

Hey guys, please let me know does MK ever made a maroon color of this bag? (Jet set top zip tote in maroon) as i thought MK only have navy, black, luggage, grey & blush. Checked on MK website, couldnt find any maroon color on this particular bag either. 

I am contemplating in buying between this MK bag in maroon or the kate spade eva in grey, but confused when i could not find the color on their official wesite. Or maybe the maroon one just a seasonal color that i dont really aware of LOL. Please anyone educate me.. thank youuu


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> I find the style name on this one. I tried to scan the QR code on the tag but none of my apps can read it because of the size and black background.
> 
> View attachment 4910738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910739
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910741


Looks like a Sadie backpack. I just realized I didn't reply to your post the first time I answered.


----------



## so12monc

Bilaboo said:


> Hey guys, please let me know does MK ever made a maroon color of this bag? (Jet set top zip tote in maroon) as i thought MK only have navy, black, luggage, grey & blush. Checked on MK website, couldnt find any maroon color on this particular bag either.
> 
> I am contemplating in buying between this MK bag in maroon or the kate spade eva in grey, but confused when i could not find the color on their official wesite. Or maybe the maroon one just a seasonal color that i dont really aware of LOL. Please anyone educate me.. thank youuu



Looks like a Charlotte Tote in the color Merlot. MK has had several different dark red colors over the years.


----------



## BrookeeK7

Hi! Was trying to find this online to do some research on it but my search was not successful. Would anyone happen to have more information on it?


----------



## JakeTR19

Can someone help me ID this? Saw it on tv and love it! I need it


----------



## so12monc

JakeTR19 said:


> View attachment 4981339
> 
> Can someone help me ID this? Saw it on tv and love it! I need it


I believe this is the Milo Shoulder Tote.


----------



## so12monc

BrookeeK7 said:


> Hi! Was trying to find this online to do some research on it but my search was not successful. Would anyone happen to have more information on it?


Looks like a Continental or Multifunction Wallet in Vanilla with gold checkerboard print. I'm not sure of the name, possibly a jet set. I have seen this in different colors (brown, rose gold).You might want to authenticate.

Looks like the wallet in this set. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...061616?hash=item21800a0730:g:azYAAOSwO5xfVApq


----------



## susan49

Hi all!  I already own this bag.  Looking for a wallet to go with it, but the tag doesn’t indicate leather color.  Looking online, I’ve found some sources that say “cognac”, and others say “acorn”.  I want to make sure I match it, so I was hoping someone would know.  It’s the Sullivan large North South Dark Denim Messenger.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## so12monc

susan49 said:


> Hi all!  I already own this bag.  Looking for a wallet to go with it, but the tag doesn’t indicate leather color.  Looking online, I’ve found some sources that say “cognac”, and others say “acorn”.  I want to make sure I match it, so I was hoping someone would know.  It’s the Sullivan large North South Dark Denim Messenger.  Any help is appreciated!
> View attachment 4994652


You can look in the color comparison thread to see color differences, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/michael-kors-color-comparisons.902852/ . I think it could be the color luggage, it's a very common color for Michael Kors. Otherwise, try to get to an actual store for color comparison. Hope that helps.


----------



## susan49

so12monc said:


> You can look in the color comparison thread to see color differences, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/michael-kors-color-comparisons.902852/ . I think it could be the color luggage, it's a very common color for Michael Kors. Otherwise, try to get to an actual store for color comparison. Hope that helps.



Thank you!  I think you may be right about it being luggage.  Thanks for the link.  I’ve also been trying to decide between bisque and butternut for the next bag, so you may have helped me with 2 issues here.


----------



## so12monc

susan49 said:


> Thank you!  I think you may be right about it being luggage.  Thanks for the link.  I’ve also been trying to decide between bisque and butternut for the next bag, so you may have helped me with 2 issues here.


You're welcome, glad to help! I have a bisque wallet that I love! Here's a good video that compares the browns
**


----------



## so12monc

susan49 said:


> Thank you!  I think you may be right about it being luggage.  Thanks for the link.  I’ve also been trying to decide between bisque and butternut for the next bag, so you may have helped me with 2 issues here.


Colors from left to right vanilla, bisque, sand & dark dune. I think butternut is much more yellow.


----------



## susan49

so12monc said:


> Colors from left to right vanilla, bisque, sand & dark dune. I think butternut is much more yellow.



Ooh, I like the sand!  thanks!  I watched the video and I can definitely rule out acorn.  Cognac is still a possibility, but I suspect you were right about it being luggage.  Thanks for all your help!  Now I can start looking for the next beauty in Sand


----------



## lilybonbon

Hi! I’m cleaning out my bag collection and would love any info you could offer on this bag. I would’ve purchased it between 1999-2005 at a Macy’s or Bloomingdales. It measures 9” wide x 4.75” tall x 2.75” deep. The zipper across bottom opens to expand the bag’s depth. Thanks so much for the help


----------



## so12monc

lilybonbon said:


> Hi! I’m cleaning out my bag collection and would love any info you could offer on this bag. I would’ve purchased it between 1999-2005 at a Macy’s or Bloomingdales. It measures 9” wide x 4.75” tall x 2.75” deep. The zipper across bottom opens to expand the bag’s depth. Thanks so much for the help


I don't have any info on this bag. It is vintage & there are other examples online. They just don't offer much information on the style. If I come across anything I'll let you know. Here are the other examples I found.








						Michael Kors Rare Vintage Expandable & Key Ring/Wallet Brown Silver Leather Shoulder Bag
					

Rare, vintage, brown/caramel leather. Silver plated hardware. Handle drop 8 1/2''. Zipper on bottom of bag to expand, for more room, 2 3/4''-4''. One outer zipper pocket. Inside zipper and two slide into pockets, w/key clip. Vintage orange and brown canvas w/ brown leather Trim. Silver plated...




					www.tradesy.com
				











						Michael Kors Vintage Green Leather Expandable Shoulder Small Handbag Purse Rare!  | eBay
					

F eatures smooth leather with expandable zipper, silver tone hardware, top zip closure, buckled leather shoulder strap, front zip pocket. Interior is lined with ivory fabric with a zip, cellphone, and multi-function slip pockets, 1 key hook.



					www.ebay.com
				











						MICHAEL KORS  Expandable Shoulder Small vintage Handbag Black Leather   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MICHAEL KORS  Expandable Shoulder Small vintage Handbag Black Leather  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lilybonbon

so12monc said:


> I don't have any info on this bag. It is vintage & there are other examples online. They just don't offer much information on the style. If I come across anything I'll let you know. Here are the other examples I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Rare Vintage Expandable & Key Ring/Wallet Brown Silver Leather Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Rare, vintage, brown/caramel leather. Silver plated hardware. Handle drop 8 1/2''. Zipper on bottom of bag to expand, for more room, 2 3/4''-4''. One outer zipper pocket. Inside zipper and two slide into pockets, w/key clip. Vintage orange and brown canvas w/ brown leather Trim. Silver plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Vintage Green Leather Expandable Shoulder Small Handbag Purse Rare!  | eBay
> 
> 
> F eatures smooth leather with expandable zipper, silver tone hardware, top zip closure, buckled leather shoulder strap, front zip pocket. Interior is lined with ivory fabric with a zip, cellphone, and multi-function slip pockets, 1 key hook.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICHAEL KORS  Expandable Shoulder Small vintage Handbag Black Leather   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MICHAEL KORS  Expandable Shoulder Small vintage Handbag Black Leather  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


 Thank you so much for those links and for keeping me in mind if you come across anything else, I really appreciate it


----------



## KButler21

Can someone help me with some information on this bag? It's a Michael Kors AP-1308, a Hudson I believe. Is this bag retired, rare etc...? Thanks in advance!


----------



## so12monc

KButler21 said:


> Can someone help me with some information on this bag? It's a Michael Kors AP-1308, a Hudson I believe. Is this bag retired, rare etc...? Thanks in advance!


Do you have any pictures of the interior of the bag & any tags?


----------



## KButler21

I don't have a picture of the tag as I am waiting for it to arrive but I do have these of the inside.


----------



## so12monc

KButler21 said:


> Can someone help me with some information on this bag? It's a Michael Kors AP-1308, a Hudson I believe. Is this bag retired, rare etc...? Thanks in advance!


It does appear to be a Hudson Satchel, made for MK Outlet stores. It was most likely manufactured in China, which is very common. There is a newer restyled Hudson Satchel, but this appears to be an older style not currently offered on the MK website. The other examples I have seen have been all leather & leather/suede combo, but the leather/logo fabric is fairly common in other styles. I can't speak to the rarity of the bag. You can do a search for Hudson Top Zip Satchel & look at the images category to find some examples. Hope this gives you a little more info!


----------



## KButler21

so12monc said:


> It does appear to be a Hudson Satchel, made for MK Outlet stores. It was most likely manufactured in China, which is very common. There is a newer restyled Hudson Satchel, but this appears to be an older style not currently offered on the MK website. The other examples I have seen have been all leather & leather/suede combo, but the leather/logo fabric is fairly common in other styles. I can't speak to the rarity of the bag. You can do a search for Hudson Top Zip Satchel & look at the images category to find some examples. Hope this gives you a little more info!


Thank you! I'm not sure if using a leather conditioner is a good idea. The leather is embossed with an ostrich pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## so12monc

KButler21 said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure if using a leather conditioner is a good idea. The leather is embossed with an ostrich pattern. Any suggestions?


Leather conditioner should be fine, as long as it's not suede. It almost looks like a distressed leather to me and I'm not sure how to condition that. If you do condition it, try it on an inconspicuous area first to see how the leather reacts. Just be gentle and apply the conditioner to a cloth first and distribute it on the cloth well. That way it won't soak into one area of the leather more than others. It seems I remember the Coach thread has a lot of tips for restoration.


----------



## psxgurl

Can someone help ID this bag? I bought it several years ago at Macy’s but searching google has been tough. The leather is really soft and it as a detachable strap. Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## so12monc

psxgurl said:


> Can someone help ID this bag? I bought it several years ago at Macy’s but searching google has been tough. The leather is really soft and it as a detachable strap. Thanks I’m advance!


Do you have pictures of the made in country tag? It should be on the seam, in the main compartment, left of the zipper compartment. It may be an opaque tag or black.


----------



## psxgurl

so12monc said:


> Do you have pictures of the made in country tag? It should be on the seam, in the main compartment, left of the zipper compartment. It may be an opaque tag or black.



Ah! Adding it now, took another pic with more natural light. Closest thing I found searching google images was one bag on poshmark. Thanks again!


----------



## so12monc

psxgurl said:


> Ah! Adding it now, took another pic with more natural light. Closest thing I found searching google images was one bag on poshmark. Thanks again!


I have not been able to find out anything about this bag. I will keep an eye out, and let you know any info I find out. It has very unique handle hardware. The side zippers remind me of a Layton or Jamesport, but I don't think they match up. If you find out anything please post. I'm very curious now.


----------



## psxgurl

so12monc said:


> I have not been able to find out anything about this bag. I will keep an eye out, and let you know any info I find out. It has very unique handle hardware. The side zippers remind me of a Layton or Jamesport, but I don't think they match up. If you find out anything please post. I'm very curious now.



Omg, I was thinking maybe I posted it on tpf, and sure enough in my post history, I found it!  haha! Looks like it's a Brookton East West Tote. I just didn't see very many so probably wasn't a really popular style. Thank you for looking. 
My old post:





						New to michael kors...
					

Hello fellow tpfers!!  Decided to expand my bag collection further and checked out the Macy's in SF and found this bag. It's a python embossed leather tan colored bag that can be worn crossbody. Should I keep it?  I used the F7F discount coming up hehe. Don't have a bag in this color.  How do MK...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## so12monc

psxgurl said:


> Omg, I was thinking maybe I posted it on tpf, and sure enough in my post history, I found it!  haha! Looks like it's a Brookton East West Tote. I just didn't see very many so probably wasn't a really popular style. Thank you for looking.
> My old post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to michael kors...
> 
> 
> Hello fellow tpfers!!  Decided to expand my bag collection further and checked out the Macy's in SF and found this bag. It's a python embossed leather tan colored bag that can be worn crossbody. Should I keep it?  I used the F7F discount coming up hehe. Don't have a bag in this color.  How do MK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That's so awesome! I'll add it to my data base!! Any idea on the color name?


----------



## AshMarieDarling

so12monc said:


> That's so awesome! I'll add it to my data base!! Any idea on the color name?


Hey there! The color name might be Tan. I think this might be the same bag and the seller included a pic of the original tag:

*








						GORGEOUS BRAND NEW MICHAEL KORS BROOKTON JET EAST WEST TOTE TAN HANDBAG PURSE  | eBay
					

Type: Brookton Jet Set East West Tote. Color: Tan.



					www.ebay.com
				



*


----------



## so12monc

AshMarieDarling said:


> Hey there! The color name might be Tan. I think this might be the same bag and the seller included a pic of the original tag:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS BRAND NEW MICHAEL KORS BROOKTON JET EAST WEST TOTE TAN HANDBAG PURSE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Type: Brookton Jet Set East West Tote. Color: Tan.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the info!! I love it when they still have the tags!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

so12monc said:


> Thanks for the info!! I love it when they still have the tags!


No problem!!! Yes the tags definitely help!!!


----------



## psxgurl

so12monc said:


> That's so awesome! I'll add it to my data base!! Any idea on the color name?



Not sure, but maybe a dark khaki color


----------



## cnd1010

Could someone help me identify this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Jet Set Pebble Leather Tote


----------



## cnd1010

cdtracing said:


> Jet Set Pebble Leather Tote


Thanks!!


----------



## Hannahhcz

Can you please help me with the model name of this crossbody? I did a lot of googling (mk snakeskin/python crossbody etc.) but no luck so far. Sorry for the bad quality photo, it's from some seller and the only one I could find


----------



## susan49

Hannahhcz said:


> Can you please help me with the model name of this crossbody? I did a lot of googling (mk snakeskin/python crossbody etc.) but no luck so far. Sorry for the bad quality photo, it's from some seller and the only one I could find
> [/QUOTE



Looks like the Marlow Satchel Python


----------



## Hannahhcz

susan49 said:


> Looks like the Marlow Satchel Python
> 
> View attachment 5137586


yay thank you so much!


----------



## Nicoledionne89

I saw this bag on a lady leaving my nail shop but couldn't catch her before she walked out to get the bags name. Anyone know? I'd love to find one. Thanks.


----------



## so12monc

Nicoledionne89 said:


> View attachment 5182447
> 
> I saw this bag on a lady leaving my nail shop but couldn't catch her before she walked out to get the bags name. Anyone know? I'd love to find one. Thanks.


It looks like a Riley with signature fabric/pebble leather, possibly the color luggage. It's a classic!


----------



## Designervintage

Looks similar to this Riley, but can’t find one with the leather parts.


----------



## BAkhi

Any one know what’s the name of this bag? Thank you.


----------



## RosyJazz1

Hi there!
Please help me to identify this MK bag.

Item: Michael Kors Purse
Listing number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
Seller:  aneitalewis
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
Comments: photos from the listing 


Thanks!


----------



## RosyJazz1

Hi,
I went ahead and bought this. I's still appreciate the name of the bag if anyone knows it.
Thanks!!




RosyJazz1 said:


> Hi there!
> Please help me to identify this MK bag.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Purse
> Listing number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
> Seller:  aneitalewis
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
> Comments: photos from the listing
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5195704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195705


----------



## bolsathemosta

Anyone know the name of this sporty multi pocket bag? 
I bought this nylon and suede bag on the Goodwill auction site. It checks all the boxes for authenticity but I can’t find a comp of it anywhere. It’s made in Indonesia sept 2006
I think I am keeping this one for myself. It’s just so cute and practical and unique.


----------



## roguesenvogue

I have spent the past four months trying to ID this bag. I received it from an aunt but she had no info for me. It came with a care card (I forgot to get images of it, sorry) 

the tag, which is a semi-opaque, small rectangle (I did not get pictures of it)reads:





> made in Vietnam
> C-0906


 on one side and 





> FS


 on the other (iirc)
	

		
			
		

		
	
























Thanks in advance for any help you can provide. ☺️


----------



## Blooomy

Hi Ladies!

who happens to know this bag?


----------



## so12monc

Blooomy said:


> View attachment 5229981
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> who happens to know this bag?


Looks like an older Outlet version of the Hamilton Satchel.


----------



## so12monc

BAkhi said:


> Any one know what’s the name of this bag? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185463


Looks like the new Hamilton Legacy Logo Belted Satchel in the color Moss.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> Anyone know the name of this sporty multi pocket bag?
> I bought this nylon and suede bag on the Goodwill auction site. It checks all the boxes for authenticity but I can’t find a comp of it anywhere. It’s made in Indonesia sept 2006
> I think I am keeping this one for myself. It’s just so cute and practical and unique.


This appears to be an outlet bag, is it a crossbody? I've seen a similar bag, a Fuschia Sport Luxe Satin, Suede, Lizard Embossed Leather Satchel with Crystal Detail.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Yes it’s a crossbody. How can you tell if a bag is from the outlets? I’ve mostly collected the old school not technically vintage bags with the hemp canvas liners or the collection bags. It definitely sounds like the one you are describing though


----------



## Blooomy

so12monc said:


> Looks like an older Outlet version of the Hamilton Satchel.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Can any of you lovely members be able to tell me when this Michael kors hobo was released?.
I think it's a Gibson hobo .
Currently being rehabbed for something to do as I'm bored.
Ta muchly for your help.


----------



## so12monc

Narnanz said:


> Can any of you lovely members be able to tell me when this Michael kors hobo was released?.
> I think it's a Gibson hobo .
> Currently being rehabbed for something to do as I'm bored.
> Ta muchly for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263808


There should be a tag on the inside seam that might have that info, either white opaque or black.


----------



## Narnanz

so12monc said:


> There should be a tag on the inside seam that might have that info, either white opaque or black.


Is this the one you mean?


----------



## so12monc

That's the one. It was made for retail stores like Belk or Macy's in 2011. Looks like it is in good condition!


----------



## Narnanz

so12monc said:


> That's the one. It was made for retail stores like Belk or Macy's in 2011. Looks like it is in good condition!


Oh thank you...it was filthy and has a few issues...did a dunk and wow the colour I was getting  out in the water was amazing.  Just need to glue some lining in the side pocket back and edgecote the handle...its the small hole that's going to be an issue for me...but $6nz it's a deal


----------



## A1aGypsy

Hi all, I don’t know if anyone is still around and willing to help but I’ve had this bag forever but she hasn’t ever quite worked for me. I pulled her out recently and did some work on her changing the strap etc. and now she is perfect! She needs a good clean but she is in such great shape.

I was wondering if anyone has any idea when I bought her and what type of bag she is? I figure she is at least a decade old.

Thanks so much!


----------



## so12monc

A1aGypsy said:


> Hi all, I don’t know if anyone is still around and willing to help but I’ve had this bag forever but she hasn’t ever quite worked for me. I pulled her out recently and did some work on her changing the strap etc. and now she is perfect! She needs a good clean but she is in such great shape.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any idea when I bought her and what type of bag she is? I figure she is at least a decade old.
> 
> Thanks so much!


This could be an Astor of some kind. I would need to see more pictures of the interior, straps & hardware to get more specific. Definitely 10 years old.


----------



## A1aGypsy

so12monc said:


> This could be an Astor of some kind. I would need to see more pictures of the interior, straps & hardware to get more specific. Definitely 10 years old.



Amazing! Thanks for the lead. I was able to search and find it here (post 8 and a couple others):






						The MICHAEL KORS Astor, a Classic!
					

The Michael Kors Astor is a Classic.    It was the style that put MK on the map as far as handbag designers go.  Originally released for the 2005 F/W season.   People began to take notice and these bags flew off the shelves!  They could be seen on the arms of celebrities and "everyday" people...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




large slouch bag and clearly available since at least 2010. Amazing that it is in such good shape.

I removed the strap and put it back together with lobster claws so I could make it a cross body if I need to.The added couple inches to the drop has made all the difference for getting into the bag and comfort (the reason I wasn’t using it in the first place). Now it’s the perfect COVID bag.

Thank you so much, so12monc! You are a wealth of info!


----------



## ABigBagLover

Bought this bag earlier tonight at MK store. When I got home I saw a snap was broken and that they didn’t give me a receipt. Does anyone know the name for this model?


----------



## so12monc

ABigBagLover said:


> Bought this bag earlier tonight at MK store. When I got home I saw a snap was broken and that they didn’t give me a receipt. Does anyone know the name for this model?


If you have a picture of both sides of the black tag inside that would be helpful.


----------



## so12monc

ABigBagLover said:


> Bought this bag earlier tonight at MK store. When I got home I saw a snap was broken and that they didn’t give me a receipt. Does anyone know the name for this model?


I believe it could be a Kimberly 3-in-1 Tote. For future reference, better pics of the handle attachments & black tag on the inside will help with IDs. Love the color!!


----------



## ABigBagLover

so12monc said:


> If you have a picture of both sides of the black tag inside that would be helpful.


Here you go!


----------



## ABigBagLover

so12monc said:


> I believe it could be a Kimberly 3-in-1 Tote. For future reference, better pics of the handle attachments & black tag on the inside will help with IDs. Love the color!!


thank you very much. I hope customer service can do something for me regarding exchanging for one without a broken snap. It doesn’t seem to be listed on their website anymore for sale unfortunately.


----------



## kristaslone

Can anyone help me identify this bag? It was given to me as a gift and I’m curious to know more about the bag not even sure if it’s authentic or not


----------



## so12monc

kristaslone said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? It was given to me as a gift and I’m curious to know more about the bag not even sure if it’s authentic or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332316
> View attachment 5332317


If you can take a picture of the black tag (both sides) on the inside that would help.


----------



## ShellyKY

Can anyone help me identify this crossbody bag? I found it in a thrift store and I’m curious to know mo
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
re about the bag not even sure if it’s authentic.


----------



## cluelessperson234

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I thrifted it and am having a hard time trying to find it online  I hope its real!


----------



## so12monc

cluelessperson234 said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag? I thrifted it and am having a hard time trying to find it online  I hope its real!


I'm not finding any info on this bag. You may want to post on the authenticate thread.


----------



## andral5

Hello, I found this beauty on TRR and would like to know its name, please. I thought it would be a type of Hamilton but I’m not very sure about this. Also, what’s with that inflated estimated retail price? Over $1,600?? Thank you much!

Sorry, forgot the link 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-embossed-leather-tote-bag-w-tags-cx4kz


----------



## so12monc

Looks like a Dillon. I can't speak to the size, authenticity or value.


----------



## andral5

so12monc said:


> Looks like a Dillon. I can't speak to the size, authenticity or value.


Thank you. I know, TRR’s pics are insufficient and not the best.


----------



## SaintDiorz

I don’t know what these type of purses are called and i cant find them online anywhere!


----------



## so12monc

SaintDiorz said:


> I don’t know what these type of purses are called and i cant find them online anywhere!


Looks like a Carmen. I can't tell what size of bag from the picture, could be a crossbody.


----------



## *Jenn*

I would love to know the name of this one. Purchased from the outlet. Can’t find the tag anywhere, it’s driving me crazy! Lol


----------



## so12monc

*Jenn* said:


> I would love to know the name of this one. Purchased from the outlet. Can’t find the tag anywhere, it’s driving me crazy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 5445576
> View attachment 5445577
> View attachment 5445578


It could be a Kinsley.


----------



## maricusitin

Can anyone help me identify this Michael Kor’s bag?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Hello there everyone, was wondering if someone could help me with the name of this style? I bought the wallet in early fall 2016 and the colors it came in were cornflower blue, acorn brown and ballet pink. Was purchased at Macy's. Thank you so much for any information you can give me. I want to know because I'm hoping to find the brown and pink to buy to go with my blue one.


----------



## chikaslimshady

Hi everyone, can someone please help me identify this bag? I couldn’t find anything online.
Thank you


----------



## stonedmom

Hello! I’m wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------

